# Sticky  Members Introduction



## nzimmig

Hi,

This thread started to introduce about yourself.


----------



## nzimmig

Hi,

I am Ali 27/male from Pakistan, i am interested in New Zealand immigration. 

Points: 115
Submitted my EOI on 26th Jan 2011
EOI Selected on 9th Feb 2011
Waiting for ITA


----------



## topcat83

Hi Ali - Welcome to the Forum. You'll find the rules at the top of the page.

Keep us posted about how your application is going - we'll be interested to hear about your experiences.


----------



## nzimmig

topcat83 said:


> Hi Ali - Welcome to the Forum. You'll find the rules at the top of the page.
> 
> Keep us posted about how your application is going - we'll be interested to hear about your experiences.


Hi Topcat83 for the reply and welcome me. I have gone through the rules section which are very good. 
I thought this thread was not present in the forum thats why i started, plz tell me if this is objectionable or already present.


----------



## topcat83

nzimmig said:


> Hi Topcat83 for the reply and welcome me. I have gone through the rules section which are very good.
> I thought this thread was not present in the forum that's why i started, plz tell me if this is objectionable or already present.


No, it's fine. And a good idea. In fact I might even make it a sticky at the top of the page!

FYI, I'm an emigre from England, and came over about 5 years ago. I'm in IT, and live in South-East Auckland. Probably older than most immigrants - I was 46 when we landed. And I'm loving it here.


----------



## nzimmig

Hi,

Thats great, there may some more sticky notes which may help like EOI, ITA, NZQA, Residency and Work to Residence. Common thread for the immigration process.

Its good to hear about IT, me too belong from the same field. My EOI has selected now waiting for the ITA.

Thanks
Suhail


----------



## LawinNZ

Hi. Have lived in NZ for a number if years having moved here from South Africa. My children were born in Nz so happy to help and answer questions around living and settling into NZ.


----------



## topcat83

LawinNZ said:


> Hi. Have lived in NZ for a number if years having moved here from South Africa. My children were born in Nz so happy to help and answer questions around living and settling into NZ.


Hi LawinNZ - welcome to the Forum. We'd love to hear of your experiences.


----------



## atalia

Hi,
My name is Maria and I shall be going to NZ in June with my 16yr old son. A big move for sure!!!


----------



## topcat83

atalia said:


> Hi,
> My name is Maria and I shall be going to NZ in June with my 16yr old son. A big move for sure!!!


Hi Maria - welcome to the Forum. It sure is a big move! I hope you enjoy our beautiful country - we do!


----------



## atalia

Hi there,
Was looking at your blogs!! Some useful info there.:clap2:


topcat83 said:


> Hi Maria - welcome to the Forum. It sure is a big move! I hope you enjoy our beautiful country - we do!


----------



## LawinNZ

topcat83 said:


> Hi LawinNZ - welcome to the Forum. We'd love to hear of your experiences.


Thanks. Have lived in Auckland and Wellington but have friends throughout the country and have travelled both North and South Island extensively.


----------



## clairelouise

Hi Everyone, Me and my husband are thinking of moving over to NZ in the near futrure with our 2 young daughters, Aged 9 and 2yrs,
My Husband would move tomorrow but im a right worrier and think about everything and i know i would be very home sick,
We have friends in warkworth (Auckland) and there parents also moved over after they went to visit so it cant be bad (can it)
Im concerned about selling my home to just renting, I am looking at schools and childcare and work too, 

Im used to the uk and though i will say i dont like alot of it and the way things are its still my home where i have a house and a job and pension an my daughers are doing well in school and go to playgroup, Im worried about starting everything all over again. (Sorry if i sound silly)
Id love to have someone to talk to whos in the same situation or has been anway and can give advice, Our friends have helped alot too which is great,
My oldest daughter will go to senior school over here next sept (2012) and my husband wants to move over before she goes so she will settle better but i see the education is different over there.

Everything is telling me to go and try it out, my parents have even said i can live with them if i dont like it and return home, My sister has said once her husbands fin in the army in a few years they would come out too,

so whats stopping me from saying yes???


----------



## atalia

*Same boat*

Hi Claire,
Well I guess we are somewhat the same. I have lived in Portugal for five years now. My son is about to do his ICGSEs. After that there is totally nothing for him. He would really like to study film studies and NZ is the best place to go at the moment. Portugal for teenagers is just terrible. There is so little for them to do. There is also a huge drug problem that is kept very much under wraps but believe me, it is every bit as bad as the UK or Ireland.
My husband is actually going to stay here for two years. He is very much a stick in the mud, so its just me and my son going in June. We are going to rent out our main residence out. So thats an idea for you. Rent out your house, have your sister or mum keep an eye on things and then with that income use that to rent in NZ. That way you have not totally burned your bridges with th UK. Have the rental lease renewable every six months, so if you do come back, then you dont have to wait too long.
I am really looking forward to things. We are going to a place called Whangarei, not too far from Auckland. I have a job looking after horses and donkeys for six months, with accomodation whilst the people are away. To me, this is ideal. I am not too pressurised to get a job and accomodation straight away. To be honest, I am far better at fiding out information anyway. So if thats any encouragement to you, that here I am doing it without hubby aid-then go for it. Your stuff could be put in storage and you could just go with very little. If things pan out then have it shipped over. Lifes short-enjoy it when you can.
Maria.


clairelouise said:


> Hi Everyone, Me and my husband are thinking of moving over to NZ in the near futrure with our 2 young daughters, Aged 9 and 2yrs,
> My Husband would move tomorrow but im a right worrier and think about everything and i know i would be very home sick,
> We have friends in warkworth (Auckland) and there parents also moved over after they went to visit so it cant be bad (can it)
> Im concerned about selling my home to just renting, I am looking at schools and childcare and work too,
> 
> Im used to the uk and though i will say i dont like alot of it and the way things are its still my home where i have a house and a job and pension an my daughers are doing well in school and go to playgroup, Im worried about starting everything all over again. (Sorry if i sound silly)
> Id love to have someone to talk to whos in the same situation or has been anway and can give advice, Our friends have helped alot too which is great,
> My oldest daughter will go to senior school over here next sept (2012) and my husband wants to move over before she goes so she will settle better but i see the education is different over there.
> 
> Everything is telling me to go and try it out, my parents have even said i can live with them if i dont like it and return home, My sister has said once her husbands fin in the army in a few years they would come out too,
> 
> so whats stopping me from saying yes???


----------



## atalia

*P.S.*

Forgot to mention. Check out term times as I think the school year is different to ours-Good luck and keep in touch-Maria.


atalia said:


> Hi Claire,
> Well I guess we are somewhat the same. I have lived in Portugal for five years now. My son is about to do his ICGSEs. After that there is totally nothing for him. He would really like to study film studies and NZ is the best place to go at the moment. Portugal for teenagers is just terrible. There is so little for them to do. There is also a huge drug problem that is kept very much under wraps but believe me, it is every bit as bad as the UK or Ireland.
> My husband is actually going to stay here for two years. He is very much a stick in the mud, so its just me and my son going in June. We are going to rent out our main residence out. So thats an idea for you. Rent out your house, have your sister or mum keep an eye on things and then with that income use that to rent in NZ. That way you have not totally burned your bridges with th UK. Have the rental lease renewable every six months, so if you do come back, then you dont have to wait too long.
> I am really looking forward to things. We are going to a place called Whangarei, not too far from Auckland. I have a job looking after horses and donkeys for six months, with accomodation whilst the people are away. To me, this is ideal. I am not too pressurised to get a job and accomodation straight away. To be honest, I am far better at fiding out information anyway. So if thats any encouragement to you, that here I am doing it without hubby aid-then go for it. Your stuff could be put in storage and you could just go with very little. If things pan out then have it shipped over. Lifes short-enjoy it when you can.
> Maria.


----------



## clairelouise

atalia said:


> Hi Claire,
> Well I guess we are somewhat the same. I have lived in Portugal for five years now. My son is about to do his ICGSEs. After that there is totally nothing for him. He would really like to study film studies and NZ is the best place to go at the moment. Portugal for teenagers is just terrible. There is so little for them to do. There is also a huge drug problem that is kept very much under wraps but believe me, it is every bit as bad as the UK or Ireland.
> My husband is actually going to stay here for two years. He is very much a stick in the mud, so its just me and my son going in June. We are going to rent out our main residence out. So thats an idea for you. Rent out your house, have your sister or mum keep an eye on things and then with that income use that to rent in NZ. That way you have not totally burned your bridges with th UK. Have the rental lease renewable every six months, so if you do come back, then you dont have to wait too long.
> I am really looking forward to things. We are going to a place called Whangarei, not too far from Auckland. I have a job looking after horses and donkeys for six months, with accomodation whilst the people are away. To me, this is ideal. I am not too pressurised to get a job and accomodation straight away. To be honest, I am far better at fiding out information anyway. So if thats any encouragement to you, that here I am doing it without hubby aid-then go for it. Your stuff could be put in storage and you could just go with very little. If things pan out then have it shipped over. Lifes short-enjoy it when you can.
> Maria.




Thank you Mara, 
wow you have alot of confdence headng off on your own wth your son, Good for you and good luck with it, 
We have considered rentng our house out but we will have to sell as we know to take money over with us and we have no savings at all, It will take far too long, Unless i win the lottery, Im surprsed anyone in the uk has the way things have been last few yrs  
Also houses to rent are around $350-$400 per week which is around £150-£200 so it wll be more than our mortgage we pay now, about £300 more actually,
I know its a chance of a lifetime and maybe i should just go for it and stop worrying so much !!!
Our friends have a horse over in auckland, your job sounds perfect and ideal wth accomodaton to start with too.
My Grandparents lived in portugal few yrs ago now and visited few times my sister actually lived with them aged 14 for about 1yr, And she never went to school as she was past it out there !!
I search the internet daily and my frend has sent me pctures over too and its beautifull,


----------



## atalia

*Hiya Claire*

If you were to look a little outside of Auckland, things are cheaper. Is there a particular reason why you need to be in the city? I think for your children, it really is the best thing you can do. I cant imagine bringing my son up in the Uk or Ireland. My husbands kid are all grown up but honestly, I really pity them. Two of them have been to uni. One works in a burger bar, even thou she has a degree in fashion design, cant even afford driving lessons. The other has a degree in film studies and works as a wages clerk. The third works in a bar. I ask you....?
Claire, my boy is sixteen and we think he will have a good chance to work on The Hobbit as we have a good contact there. Think about it-quite a difference!!!
It is a land of opportunity and we are SOOOOO lucky to get a stab at it!!!
Be positive and keep going for it-Maria.


clairelouise said:


> Thank you Mara,
> wow you have alot of confdence headng off on your own wth your son, Good for you and good luck with it,
> We have considered rentng our house out but we will have to sell as we know to take money over with us and we have no savings at all, It will take far too long, Unless i win the lottery, Im surprsed anyone in the uk has the way things have been last few yrs
> Also houses to rent are around $350-$400 per week which is around £150-£200 so it wll be more than our mortgage we pay now, about £300 more actually,
> I know its a chance of a lifetime and maybe i should just go for it and stop worrying so much !!!
> Our friends have a horse over in auckland, your job sounds perfect and ideal wth accomodaton to start with too.
> My Grandparents lived in portugal few yrs ago now and visited few times my sister actually lived with them aged 14 for about 1yr, And she never went to school as she was past it out there !!
> I search the internet daily and my frend has sent me pctures over too and its beautifull,


----------



## clairelouise

Maria you sound such a positive person  I agree which what you say about your husbands other children, I know others that have been to uni and end up with totally different jobs, I know someone who is Australian and lives in the uk now, I said to her she must be mad !!! she is going back this nov but has loved the last 5yrs over here,

I can see us going to be honest and its nice ive found this site as what ever im concerned about is answerd somewhere,
Auckland is where our friends live Though its actually just outside Auckland in warkworth, They have built their life there they had the confidence to just go they gave up rented home and jobs and moved in with family while they sorted Immigration stuff, they have a lovely life and they took a 5yr old daughter with them and now have another baby, (His) Parents went over on holiday and stayed !
His mom returned to sell the house and went straight back and that was 3yrs ago now,
I see pictures and their emails are always lovely and make me envious lol,
They returned at xmas to see unwell family for 4 weeks and they said they couldnt wait to return,

I appreciate your messages, Best of luck with everything, hope to hear how your doing in the future too, keep in touch x


----------



## francy

*Hi*

Hi my name is Vicky and both myself and husband Denis are 34. We have 2 young children. Denis is a fully qualified plumber.
We have confirmed our interest with a migrant agent, so we are in the very early stages of the process of moving. 
We are still unsure, whether its Oz or NZ but after speaking to the agent its looking like NZ!!!!
So any pointers to jobs, homes, schools etc would be appreicated.
Been looking at some of the topics and they are very helpful
Vic


----------



## topcat83

francy said:


> Hi my name is Vicky and both myself and husband Denis are 34. We have 2 young children. Denis is a fully qualified plumber.
> We have confirmed our interest with a migrant agent, so we are in the very early stages of the process of moving.
> We are still unsure, whether its Oz or NZ but after speaking to the agent its looking like NZ!!!!
> So any pointers to jobs, homes, schools etc would be appreicated.
> Been looking at some of the topics and they are very helpful
> Vic


Hi Vicky - and welcome to the Forum. Sorry for the late reply - I'm just back from a week away without Internet. Looking forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## kelleymac2000

*Hello*

Hi, just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Kelley, work in the IT industry, a native of the US and my boyfriend is a Kiwi living here in the states. We're talking seriously about spending part of the year in the states and part in NZ, and I'm reading the forums with great interest.

I'd be fortunate enough to be able to keep my position with a large US company and telecommute while in NZ, but have not fully researched the rules and regulations about my ability to do this. 

Just thought I'd stop lurking and say hello. I'll continue to read with great interest.

-K


----------



## topcat83

kelleymac2000 said:


> Hi, just thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Kelley, work in the IT industry, a native of the US and my boyfriend is a Kiwi living here in the states. We're talking seriously about spending part of the year in the states and part in NZ, and I'm reading the forums with great interest.
> 
> I'd be fortunate enough to be able to keep my position with a large US company and telecommute while in NZ, but have not fully researched the rules and regulations about my ability to do this.
> 
> Just thought I'd stop lurking and say hello. I'll continue to read with great interest.
> 
> -K


Hi Kelly - welcome to the Forum. Lucky you, being able to telecommute - wish I could! 

Keep us up to date with your travels...


----------



## sdh080

I've been posting for a while but thought I better introduce myself, I'm Steven, 30 years old and working in Finance for one of the countries biggest companies based in Christchurch. 

My wife is a Kiwi and joining me later in the year when she's finished some travelling.


----------



## topcat83

sdh080 said:


> I've been posting for a while but thought I better introduce myself, I'm Steven, 30 years old and working in Finance for one of the countries biggest companies based in Christchurch.
> 
> My wife is a Kiwi and joining me later in the year when she's finished some travelling.


Hi Steven - and thanks for the introduction. I guess you're in the midst of the Earthquake mess at the moment. How are things down there now?


----------



## raviv

*Introduction*

Hi
I am Raviv, an expat in NZ, originally from Australia who crossed the ditch 4 years ago. Wishing everyone in this forum the best
Cheers
Raviv


----------



## mamoun1982

29 Telecommunications Engineer looking to migrate to NZ with Wife and two Kids


----------



## olalla

Hi,

I am Alexandra, I'm from poland and I live in Christchurch with my Kiwi partner. In spite of what has happpened to the city, we really like it here!


----------



## honeymughal

Hi

My name is Honey and we're looking to emigrate. Our first choice is Melbourne, Aus, but we're starting to consider NZ too. We've two boys 4 and 2 and my husband is a senior manager within a bank. At the moment his commute is horrendous and we really just want to make a change in the way we live ours lives. We've been to Australia so we know what to expect, but not New Zealand, although my husbands brother who lived there for a year raved about it. 

Any advice on where to start the job hunt would be much appreciated, I've started looking on the NZ immigration website, and have the list of accredited as we would have to come with a job in place for hubby. 

At the moment it seems Australian companies are resisting somewhat taking overseas employers, is this the case with NZ? Sorry I've rambled, if there is another thread on this subject please point me to it! 
Our house in the UK is on the market and we're really committed to making a move. Just where is the question...


----------



## topcat83

honeymughal said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Honey and we're looking to emigrate. Our first choice is Melbourne, Aus, but we're starting to consider NZ too. We've two boys 4 and 2 and my husband is a senior manager within a bank. At the moment his commute is horrendous and we really just want to make a change in the way we live ours lives. We've been to Australia so we know what to expect, but not New Zealand, although my husbands brother who lived there for a year raved about it.
> 
> Any advice on where to start the job hunt would be much appreciated, I've started looking on the NZ immigration website, and have the list of accredited as we would have to come with a job in place for hubby.
> 
> At the moment it seems Australian companies are resisting somewhat taking overseas employers, is this the case with NZ? Sorry I've rambled, if there is another thread on this subject please point me to it!
> Our house in the UK is on the market and we're really committed to making a move. Just where is the question...


Hi there - welcome to the Forum. Auckland is more or less on the same latitude as Melbourne, but doesn't have the season extremes (it is wet in winter here though!). All the head offices of banks are in Auckland or Wellington - so I'd start searching there. Look at ANZ, ASB, BNZ, Kiwibank, National, Westpac, TSB. Good luck!


----------



## Darla.R

honeymughal said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Honey and we're looking to emigrate. Our first choice is Melbourne, Aus, but we're starting to consider NZ too. We've two boys 4 and 2 and my husband is a senior manager within a bank. At the moment his commute is horrendous and we really just want to make a change in the way we live ours lives. We've been to Australia so we know what to expect, but not New Zealand, although my husbands brother who lived there for a year raved about it.
> 
> Any advice on where to start the job hunt would be much appreciated, I've started looking on the NZ immigration website, and have the list of accredited as we would have to come with a job in place for hubby.
> 
> At the moment it seems Australian companies are resisting somewhat taking overseas employers, is this the case with NZ? Sorry I've rambled, if there is another thread on this subject please point me to it!
> Our house in the UK is on the market and we're really committed to making a move. Just where is the question...


I'm not sure if they're resting so much as feeling discouraged by the length of time it's taking to get visas approved. I think there were massive backlogs recently at some DIAC offices. It may be different in NZ but keep plugging away at both. Whichever country you opt for, I wish you all the best and hope you're happy in your move.


----------



## sdh080

topcat83 said:


> Hi Steven - and thanks for the introduction. I guess you're in the midst of the Earthquake mess at the moment. How are things down there now?


Sorry for the delay, been away on holiday for a couple of weeks. 

As I've said elsewhere, a lot depends on what part of the city you're in, I've been quite lucky that I'm over near the Airport and we seemed to miss out on pretty much everything.

Since I got back on Sunday, things seem a bit more organised around the city, the traffic has got a lot better that's for sure.


----------



## samd81

Hi Everyone, 

I am sam looking forward to chatting with you all. 

Cheers.


----------



## anski

olalla said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Alexandra, I'm from poland and I live in Christchurch with my Kiwi partner. In spite of what has happpened to the city, we really like it here!


Hi Alexandra
Welcome to the forum, hope you are settling in to life in Christchurch.

Anski


----------



## whiteley

*newbie*



nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.


Hi Living in UK wanting to move out middle next year, any one know good advisors to help us move.

any help greatly appreciated

Sammy & Paul


----------



## anski

whiteley said:


> Hi Living in UK wanting to move out middle next year, any one know good advisors to help us move.
> 
> any help greatly appreciated
> 
> Sammy & Paul


Hi Sammy & Paul,

Welcome to the forum, we have some wonderful people who have already made the move, & are only too happy to share their experiences. Just feel free to ask any questions.


cheers,

Anski


----------



## ukrberserker

I know Christchurch would be good location for construction work. Any other recommendations for cities needing construction workers?


----------



## anski

ukrberserker said:


> I know Christchurch would be good location for construction work. Any other recommendations for cities needing construction workers?


I suggested Christchurch because of the earthquake there will be a huge demand for construction workers when they start to rebuild. Christchurch also has the 2nd largest population in New Zealand.

Auckland has the largest population at 1.3 million ( I think) & also it attracts most people because of the employment opportunities.

Over the years the construction industry in Auckland has boomed with demand for new housing & renovations, it slumped with the global recession but I read recently that it has rebounded as many people are getting work done before tradesmen head off to Christchurch.


----------



## Kiwi_Hobbits

*Kiwi Hobbits looking to move to NZ - Hello*

Hi, Ron Mueller from Saint Louis, Missouri, USA. Working as an IT Program Director and looking to move to beautiful New Zealand. Find me on Facebook standing with a Winnie-the-Pooh character and send me a friend invite. 

Would love to hear stories about your experience preparing, moving, and being in NZ.

Cheers,

Ron​


----------



## Darla.R

ukrberserker said:


> I know Christchurch would be good location for construction work. Any other recommendations for cities needing construction workers?


I'm not sure that Christchurch will have as much work as you're hoping that it will, you're wise to be thinking about other cities too. The most obvious is Auckland and Wellington of course, as that is where a lot of the people who left Christchurch headed for because they're major centres for employment. 

There is a problem in Christchurch with tradesmen not getting paid, some of them are having serious cash flow problems and are having to lay off workers, so if you do head that way be sure to have enough money to tide you over.

EQC accused of non-payment - Business - NZ Herald News


----------



## anski

Darla.R said:


> I'm not sure that Christchurch will have as much work as you're hoping that it will, you're wise to be thinking about other cities too. The most obvious is Auckland and Wellington of course, as that is where a lot of the people who left Christchurch headed for because they're major centres for employment.
> 
> There is a problem in Christchurch with tradesmen not getting paid, some of them are having serious cash flow problems and are having to lay off workers, so if you do head that way be sure to have enough money to tide you over.
> 
> EQC accused of non-payment - Business - NZ Herald News



It would appear if tradespeople submitted invoices complete with information required then there would be minimal delays. You must remember there must be an unprecedented amount of claims being lodged.
EQC also have a duty to avoid paying out on fraudulent claims after all it is Policy Holders money they are settling the claims with.

Just remember it has come to light that the recent floods in Queensland attracted a lot of fraudulent claims.

Key tells EQC to pay its bills - Yahoo!Xtra News

Mr Key said today that tradespeople had raised the issue with him and he was looking into the complaints.

The EQC had a lot of claims to deal with and was paying its bills, but it appeared there were discrepancies, Mr Key said.

"But generally we have said, 'Just err on the side of getting the bills paid'," he told Newstalk ZB.

"You're talking about a lot of tradespeople keeping the economy going down there and we need to keep that work going."

A commission spokesman said if invoices were in order, payments were usually made within about 21 days.

"If, however, EQC has an issue with an invoice, it is contacting the contractor to discuss and explain what is missing or required on that invoice.

"Some contractors are not willing to comply with requests from EQC regarding their invoicing, and subsequently payment is delayed."

The commission was examining all claims for potential fraud, with 344,000 claims received so far from householders and contractors.


----------



## Darla.R

I do hope John Key can sort this out asap, some companies are in deep financial strife over this and people are at risk of loosing their jobs.

Although I'm sure there are some discrepancies in involving paperwork if it was_ just_ contractors not submitting their invoices correctly the Amalgamated Workers' Union wouldn't be considering legal action, they'd be helping their members with their paperwork and record keeping. 

Uberbersker do your research properly before jumping in, this will give you a feel for the different opinions about it

sub trades! whos thinking about moving to chch? - Message board - Trade Me


----------



## cinders

Hi, I moved to NZ in 2009 with my Kiwi husband. Liking it so far!


----------



## Hagabel

Hi, I am sorry that I did not introduce myself before posting.
My family and I are moving to NZ, hopefuly in the next few months. We have PR, have been on 2 reccie trips to NZ (inc last one to activate PR in March 2011) and waiting on hearing how a recent job interview went for my OH. I am a nurse and have also recently applied for a job over there.
Thanks.


----------



## karimax

Hi everyone... I am Mark from the Philippines but currently working and living in Saudi Arabia with my family.... I am also an IT and had just submitted my EOI w/c has been selected and is waiting for ITA... I wish everyone a pleasant day!

Cheers to everyone and good luck to all of us!


----------



## Graham798

Hi

My wife has just passed her IELTS on the second attempt, it has been a nightmare, she can now register as a nurse and then we can submit the EOI.

The journey begins.


----------



## topcat83

Graham798 said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife has just passed her IELTS on the second attempt, it has been a nightmare, she can now register as a nurse and then we can submit the EOI.
> 
> The journey begins.


Hi Graham - welcome to the Forum. And that's good news on your wife's IELTS.


----------



## masibabes

nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.


hi im masibabes and im will be in nz next month and would like to know rental places in welly.

thanks


----------



## Canuck2Kiwi

*Hello everyone*

Hello hello, 

My husband and I received our resident visas a couple of months ago and I'm really excited to be arriving in Auckland in October. We have our flight and accommodations booked, now to get on with the job hunt!

I've been snooping around the forum and it seems like there is a great community here. I'm glad to become a part of it.


----------



## anski

cinders said:


> Hi, I moved to NZ in 2009 with my Kiwi husband. Liking it so far!



Hi Cinders, welcome to the forum. Yes there is a lot to like about New Zealand.

Anski


----------



## anski

Hagabel said:


> Hi, I am sorry that I did not introduce myself before posting.
> My family and I are moving to NZ, hopefuly in the next few months. We have PR, have been on 2 reccie trips to NZ (inc last one to activate PR in March 2011) and waiting on hearing how a recent job interview went for my OH. I am a nurse and have also recently applied for a job over there.
> Thanks.


Hi Hagabel,

Welcome to the forum. Looks like you are well prepared for your move with 2 reccie trips, it does help.
Keep us posted, we always enjoy reading others exciting news.

Anski


----------



## anski

karimax said:


> Hi everyone... I am Mark from the Philippines but currently working and living in Saudi Arabia with my family.... I am also an IT and had just submitted my EOI w/c has been selected and is waiting for ITA... I wish everyone a pleasant day!
> 
> Cheers to everyone and good luck to all of us!


Hi Mark,

Welcome to the forum, feel free to post any questions you may have about New Zealand & we will endeavour to find the answers for you.

Anski


----------



## anski

masibabes said:


> hi im masibabes and im will be in nz next month and would like to know rental places in welly.
> 
> thanks



hi Masibabes,

Welcome to the forum.

The best places to look for rentals are

Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me

Anski


----------



## anski

Canuck2Kiwi said:


> Hello hello,
> 
> My husband and I received our resident visas a couple of months ago and I'm really excited to be arriving in Auckland in October. We have our flight and accommodations booked, now to get on with the job hunt!
> 
> I've been snooping around the forum and it seems like there is a great community here. I'm glad to become a part of it.



Hi Canuck2Kiwi,

Welcome to the forum, yes it is a great community & usually someone can provide an answer to all those questions you will have about life in a new country.

I am arriving back in September after a 2 year OE, so know all too well how you feel.

Good luck with the job hunt let us know how you go.

Anski


----------



## RossM

*Long road ahead*

My wife and I recently started to consider moving to a new country a few months ago and started looking at Australia and my Dad suggested we also look into New Zealand. We both know we will need to make a long trip to visit both places but I'm leaning toward New Zealand at the moment. I'm sure I'll be asking a lot of question in the main forum in the next few days.


----------



## topcat83

RossM said:


> My wife and I recently started to consider moving to a new country a few months ago and started looking at Australia and my Dad suggested we also look into New Zealand. We both know we will need to make a long trip to visit both places but I'm leaning toward New Zealand at the moment. I'm sure I'll be asking a lot of question in the main forum in the next few days.


Hi Ross Welcome to teh Forum.

Have a browse at some old posts and you'll fild lots of useful information. Then if you have some more, come back and ask.

And keep us up to date with what you're up to and your experiences!


----------



## kirbyw

*new girl on the block!*

Hi All
My name is Wendy and I currently live in England. Initially I want to introduce myself and tell people in the forum how I am feeling right now about an imminent prospect of moving to NZ with my fab husband and 2 lovely girls. 

As you can imagine I have a million questions!!...but plenty of time for that I hope!! My husband is going through a recruitment process with a company in NZ and we are way off from a "Yes". However it seems to me that the more we take each step as it comes the more successful we are and suddenly its all becoming more of a possibility!

We want a good life, we work hard and play hard!!...although that is becoming less of a prospect in the UK for a lot of people and we are all having to tighten our belts!

We love our families and have brothers, sisters, mums and dads and sooooo many friends that we will leave behind!!...I can cope with most things but its the wrench of leaving them all...

Our families/friends say all the right things, "i would go tomorrow", "Life is too short" "This is your lifetime opportunity you cant stay here for us" etc etc...they would say that to me to relieve my conscience of trying to be there for EVERYONE!!

I want to give Mark, Grace and Tilly every opportunity in life to succeed and have a fulfilled life and if that means moving to NZ I would do anything for them.

Please could anyone especially women/families who have left family behind tell me how they have found life in NZ...are they happy, how easy was it to adapt, how often do they get home, does skype FB and twitter help...are people friendly out there!!??

When I read this post it just touches the surface but i hope you get my vibe in my very 1st post of many!
In anticipation
Much love
Wendle (that's what peeps call me )


----------



## anski

kirbyw said:


> Hi All
> My name is Wendy and I currently live in England. Initially I want to introduce myself and tell people in the forum how I am feeling right now about an imminent prospect of moving to NZ with my fab husband and 2 lovely girls.
> 
> As you can imagine I have a million questions!!...but plenty of time for that I hope!! My husband is going through a recruitment process with a company in NZ and we are way off from a "Yes". However it seems to me that the more we take each step as it comes the more successful we are and suddenly its all becoming more of a possibility!
> 
> We want a good life, we work hard and play hard!!...although that is becoming less of a prospect in the UK for a lot of people and we are all having to tighten our belts!
> 
> We love our families and have brothers, sisters, mums and dads and sooooo many friends that we will leave behind!!...I can cope with most things but its the wrench of leaving them all...
> 
> 
> Our families/friends say all the right things, "i would go tomorrow", "Life is too short" "This is your lifetime opportunity you cant stay here for us" etc etc...they would say that to me to relieve my conscience of trying to be there for EVERYONE!!
> 
> I want to give Mark, Grace and Tilly every opportunity in life to succeed and have a fulfilled life and if that means moving to NZ I would do anything for them.
> 
> Please could anyone especially women/families who have left family behind tell me how they have found life in NZ...are they happy, how easy was it to adapt, how often do they get home, does skype FB and twitter help...are people friendly out there!!??
> 
> When I read this post it just touches the surface but i hope you get my vibe in my very 1st post of many!
> In anticipation
> Much love
> Wendle (that's what peeps call me )


Hi Wendle,

Firstly welcome to the forum. Let me reassure you we all have gone through the same feelings moving countries & leaving families & loved ones behind.

My parents migrated from UK to South Africa when I was 9 years old leaving my older married brothers & sister behind, & then I left my parents & brother in South Africa when I moved at he age of 19 to UK (briefly) to get married, & then to Australia for 35 years. Since then we have left our children & grandchildren to move around Europe, although we have a home in Auckland, New Zealand & are returning there soon.

However over the period of almost 60 years that I have moved around things have changed enormously. In the early days, few homes had telephones so good or bad news was conveyed by telegram (few days) or letters taking longer. Now with cell phones, internet with Skype it is almost like you are not apart. Other than not being able to touch, you feel like you are still with them.

My children & grandchildren have experienced a much better earlier start to life than if they had remained in England. They are much healthier because of better climate & sunshine enabling them to enjoy the outdoors more than I experienced as a child living in the UK up to the age of 9.

I recently returned to my home town & the house my sister has lived in from the age of 3 & she is now 80 & I can tell you I am so very grateful my parents took the initiative & left. Going back to where I was born is a foreign place to me. It is a small working class town & full of young unmarried mothers, unemployment, & doom & gloom. 
Maybe if I had remained I would have married the nice boy next door & had a family, done very little with my life & not venturing far away. Maybe I would have been content?

On the other hand I have had a simply wonderful life full of surprises, travel, adventures & I have no intention of slowing down or staying permanently in any one place. The world is too large, life is too short & you can remain in a rut & later regret the lost opportunities, or you can grab life & enjoy it until you draw your last breath never regretting anything.
Some of the countries I have lived in I would not want to remain permanently but nevertheless I am pleased I had the opportunity to get to know the people & the country and have many positive memories as a result.

NZ is a great country & these days I prefer it to Australia, it is a wonderful place for families with plenty of space & opportunity if you have the right outlook.

Do not expect it to be the same as the UK, or why would you want to come?

There are always little ups & downs, not easy to uproot & resettle & you probably will get homesick at some time, it is only natural.

But you have to draw a balance sheet up looking at the Pro's & Con's keeping in mind not only what is better for you BUT for your children & grandchildren. We all want a better life for our offspring.

Remember travel today is cheaper & easier than at any time in history so return visits are possible but I am sure you will have more family & friends wanting to visit you so you will not be lonely.

At the end of the day if it does not work out you can always return.


----------



## omidvx

Hi ,
I'm Omid , male from Iran. I'd like to move to NZ with my wife and child.
An IT specialist with 120 points. Feel happy to join you all.
i have just filled my EOI online but I have some questions.


----------



## nzimmig

omidvx said:


> Hi ,
> I'm Omid , male from Iran. I'd like to move to NZ with my wife and child.
> An IT specialist with 120 points. Feel happy to join you all.
> i have just filled my EOI online but I have some questions.


Hi Omid,

Welcome, what questions you have in EOI.


----------



## goldever

Hello Friends,
I am Mohammed from India. I am 53 years old and Pharmacy graduate .
I am processing my papers through agent in in India for work permit.
If I landed as simple supervisor job now, can I get registered in NZ in pharmacy council there after arrival in NZ.
What will be best procedure for it and after how much time I can do so.
Please post your comments.


----------



## NZ_Migrant

*NZ Migrant*

Hi,

My name is Andre, originally from Philippines. I been here in NZ for a couple of years and am excited to share some of my story in settling successfully here in NZ.


Hopefully I can impart something with this community.

Cheers,

Andre


----------



## nzimmig

NZ_Migrant said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Andre, originally from Philippines. I been here in NZ for a couple of years and am excited to share some of my story in settling successfully here in NZ.
> 
> 
> Hopefully I can impart something with this community.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andre


Hi & Welcome,

We are waiting for your stories


----------



## NZ_Migrant

nzimmig said:


> Hi & Welcome,
> 
> We are waiting for your stories


Hi Thanks,

To start with, below link outlines the whole process that I went through. From EOI to PR application. I put some tips where the reader may adopt and I hope it will help for someway to aspiring migrants.

New Zealand Skilled Migrant: My Journey to New Zealand

Cheers
Andre


----------



## David krsty

Hi, I am David and and live in Auckland......


----------



## inka

nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.




Hi All ...moved to Auckland year ago from Croatia ))!!! in process of getting my residence ..fingers crossed ))


----------



## inka

RossM said:


> My wife and I recently started to consider moving to a new country a few months ago and started looking at Australia and my Dad suggested we also look into New Zealand. We both know we will need to make a long trip to visit both places but I'm leaning toward New Zealand at the moment. I'm sure I'll be asking a lot of question in the main forum in the next few days.




so totally NZ ) aus is not bad but same as states ...


----------



## inka

Hagabel said:


> Hi, I am sorry that I did not introduce myself before posting.
> My family and I are moving to NZ, hopefuly in the next few months. We have PR, have been on 2 reccie trips to NZ (inc last one to activate PR in March 2011) and waiting on hearing how a recent job interview went for my OH. I am a nurse and have also recently applied for a job over there.
> Thanks.


keep us posted


----------



## manifaboy

hello to all... I'm Francis from the Philippines and currently working here at Saudi Arabia... 

this site is really informative for every aspiring immigrants..thanks to the moderator


----------



## topcat83

manifaboy said:


> hello to all... I'm Francis from the Philippines and currently working here at Saudi Arabia...
> 
> this site is really informative for every aspiring immigrants..thanks to the moderator


Welcome to the Forum, Francis.


----------



## ianh9

*hi*



nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.


hi 
my name is Ian i am a 43 year old electrician looking to emergrate to newzealand


----------



## mcrudeli

nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.


Hi!
I'm Massimo and I'm 36.
I'm from Italy and I'm condidering to relocate to New Zealand.


----------



## topcat83

mcrudeli said:


> Hi!
> I'm Massimo and I'm 36.
> I'm from Italy and I'm condidering to relocate to New Zealand.


Hi Massimo - welcome to the Forum.


----------



## repatratkiwi

Hi I'm a 32 year old NZer living in China and looking to come back to England's garden.

I look forward to getting to know you all in the forums.


----------



## topcat83

repatratkiwi said:


> Hi I'm a 32 year old NZer living in China and looking to come back to England's garden.
> 
> I look forward to getting to know you all in the forums.


Welcome Home  It will be much less crowded than in China


----------



## repatratkiwi

topcat83 said:


> Welcome Home


Thank you



topcat83 said:


> It will be much less crowded than in China


That's one of the things I'm afraid of.


----------



## Caustic

Hey..The name is Ryan. Moved to NZ from Oz about 10 months ago. Live in the Cambridge/Hamilton area. Looking to make new friends. 

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## topcat83

Caustic said:


> Hey..The name is Ryan. Moved to NZ from Oz about 10 months ago. Live in the Cambridge/Hamilton area. Looking to make new friends.
> 
> Cheers
> Ryan


Hi Ryan - welcome to the Forum. It looks like you might be joined by Lyndsey_Livings soon!


----------



## Happy Go Lucky Us

*Hello all... New on here!!*

Hello ALL,


We are currently in UK, North Yorkshire hopefully moving over to NZ in June next year near the Hamilton area and we just cannot wait for the slower pace of life, active lifestyle and the weather!!

My other half is a farmer and has had a job offer which has made the visa application alot easier and our agent has said it will only take 6-9 months for us getting accepted!! Any advice would be much appreciated!! Its good to read posts on here where people are in the same boat!!

We are very active so making new friends hopefully won't be to hard but that's part of the fun!!


----------



## topcat83

Happy Go Lucky Us said:


> Hello ALL,
> 
> 
> We are currently in UK, North Yorkshire hopefully moving over to NZ in June next year near the Hamilton area and we just cannot wait for the slower pace of life, active lifestyle and the weather!!
> 
> My other half is a farmer and has had a job offer which has made the visa application alot easier and our agent has said it will only take 6-9 months for us getting accepted!! Any advice would be much appreciated!! Its good to read posts on here where people are in the same boat!!
> 
> We are very active so making new friends hopefully won't be to hard but that's part of the fun!!


Hi there - welcome to the Forum. If your husband has a job offer, it might be quicker!


----------



## Happy Go Lucky Us

topcat83 said:


> Hi there - welcome to the Forum. If your husband has a job offer, it might be quicker!


Hiya Topcat,

The agent said it could happen a lot quicker which is great news!! Just counting down the days!! It takes some getting used to this, is there an easy way of knowing if you have had a reply on anything you post??


----------



## g1rlg0ne

Hello all,
I am currently in the north west of the United States. My husband and I are looking to relocate to NZ with our new baby. He has been there before, but I have not, so I am doing lots of research to learn as much as possible about the country itself, as well as the immigration process.
Cheers!


----------



## Coachgirl

Hi, I'm Elizabeth (late 20s) currently living in England, and looking to relocate NZ with my partner Mark. 
We are right at the beginning having attended an Expo in July and just getting our heads round all the points, skills shortages etc. Any tips people can give on the process would be much appreciated.


----------



## jadearmer

*hi there*

hi there, i have just recently moved from liverpool uk to wellington new zealand due to my bf being re located with work.

I have never been here before and pretty much have no clue of what there is to do here..recommendations needed!!!

Advise on how to meet people would be great to as my boyfriend is a work through the week i am getting a bit bored of either looking for work or being on my own, any advice would be great!!!

thanks jade


----------



## Happy Go Lucky Us

jadearmer said:


> hi there, i have just recently moved from liverpool uk to wellington new zealand due to my bf being re located with work.
> 
> I have never been here before and pretty much have no clue of what there is to do here..recommendations needed!!!
> 
> Advise on how to meet people would be great to as my boyfriend is a work through the week i am getting a bit bored of either looking for work or being on my own, any advice would be great!!!
> 
> thanks jade


Hiya Jade,

I have never been to Wellington but have been to NZ, such a beautiful place to be!! We are hoping to move over to the North Island in June, so a while to go yet!!

As for meeting new people, join a club, are you into fitness?? netball, running, cycling or even a gym!! Is there not a tourist information center that may help with re location ideas of clubs you can join?? :confused2: Maybe find a charity that you can volunteer your spare time, things like a dog shelter, wildlife center ect... all that will get you mixing with new people!!

It will all take time but I am sure before you will be fine 

Anne-Marie


----------



## Logo

*New Member*

Hi,

I have been looking at the Forum for a while and there are lots of helpful people on here, so i thought i would join

Thanks

Lorraine


----------



## daisypop

Hi, new to this forum and currently living in the Wellington area. Been in NZ for almost a year now and so far so good.


----------



## Tmelton

*Relocating*

Hello my name is Tommy, I looking into relocating to NZ.


----------



## girly_wales

Hi, 

I moved to Christchurch in March with my kiwi partner. He has been in the UK (Cardiff) with me for the last 5 years.
We stayed with friends for a couple of months, but are now renting a place.
I work in Christchurch hospital as a nurse- working part time- enjoying it but struggling to fill my time on my days off (especially during the week when my partner is in work).

So glad to be in Christhchurch as it has been my dream to live here since I was 15. Feeling the odd aftershock, and certainly am sick of them.
Looking forward to speaking to other expats that are in and around Chch.


----------



## SFvroooom

Hi all,

We are from California, USA and are in the middle of gathering all the requested documents in order to submit our ITA. I've been lurking around this forum on my phone for awhile - so glad it has a robust-yet-easy-to-use app! 

SFvroooom


----------



## Jacqcampbell

My husband is kiwi and we are looking forward to going back to New Zealand in about 6 months' time! And I'd be looking forward to some Zumba classes!


----------



## ssety

I have an ongoing migration application to New Zealand from Manila. I am in the architecture/designing line of work. I am hoping to have a job offer soon so I can finally launch my move to NZ!


----------



## ssety

Hello. I am in the process of migrating to New Zealand from Manila. The process seems nerve wracking at times, but I know my immigration adviser who is based right in NZ will put me in the right path and guide me throughout the immigration process.

Would love to hear your stories about migrating, and about your stay in NZ. I know its a beautiful place to live and work in, but of course there is no paradise here on earth!


----------



## Bamatl

*New to here*

Hi all - 

My wife and I are based in the Southeast U.S. and are beginning the process of applying for jobs and navigating the NZ immigration process. We're looking forward to learning from others' experience. Thanks!


----------



## howlanger

*Moving to new zealand very soon*

Hi, We are a couple from egypt and we are moving to wellington,new zealand next month hopefully. 

Plane tickets are already booked and we should leave by the 29th of november. 

We are so excited having the privilege to go to such a wonderful country and looking forward to it


----------



## Souxie

Hi,

My name's Susan and I'm from South Africa and planning a "cowboy" move with my de facto partner early next year... Any advice?


----------



## Mirrors

*New to the Forum*



nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.


Hi all,

Myself and family (husband and 2 adult daughters), currently living in the UK are looking at living in New Zealand, so wanted to look on this site for information on the New Zealand way of life lifestyle.

Thanks


----------



## MetalSoul

Hi, I'm in the process of emigrating to NZ with my husband and kids.

I am a nurse with NZ registration and have a job offer in Rotorua.

Hoping to be drawn from the EoI pool this week as I have 185 points.


----------



## Happy Go Lucky Us

MetalSoul said:


> Hi, I'm in the process of emigrating to NZ with my husband and kids.
> 
> I am a nurse with NZ registration and have a job offer in Rotorua.
> 
> Hoping to be drawn from the EoI pool this week as I have 185 points.


Hi,

Good luck with the EOI, we put ours in with a 150 points and job offer, we got selected and only took just less than 2 weeks!!! Got ITA, just starting to get everything together for that!! 

Good luck for you all!!


----------



## MetalSoul

Happy Go Lucky Us said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good luck with the EOI, we put ours in with a 150 points and job offer, we got selected and only took just less than 2 weeks!!! Got ITA, just starting to get everything together for that!!
> 
> Good luck for you all!!


Thanks, wow that's quick. Was it SMC visa?


----------



## Happy Go Lucky Us

MetalSoul said:


> Thanks, wow that's quick. Was it SMC visa?


I think we was lucky cause of the day we submitted it... the morning we submitted it was the same day they where going to do the pool sweep (or whatever its called lol) 
Yeah it is the SMC visa  We have just got our ITA this week so best get our skates on and start getting our medicals booked!! How are you getting on - have youheard anything yet??


----------



## MetalSoul

Happy Go Lucky Us said:


> I think we was lucky cause of the day we submitted it... the morning we submitted it was the same day they where going to do the pool sweep (or whatever its called lol)
> Yeah it is the SMC visa  We have just got our ITA this week so best get our skates on and start getting our medicals booked!! How are you getting on - have youheard anything yet??


Pool sweep? Nope, not heard of that.

Just waiting to hear what they've made of our EoI and hopefully an ITA is coming our way soon. Sent police checks off today for OH and DD. They'll take 10 days.

Currently looking at doctors for medical and seeing which one we'll go for.

Do you have a job offer?


----------



## baltej

HI all, 
My experiences with Nz are mixed. I found general citizens are very good co-operative and helping. Rules are simple and are rules of nature. but I must inform my all friends that Pl be careful of lawyers and consultants in Nz.I can find many cases which became messy due to immigration advisers/lawyers. Pl check all the information first hand, else they may ask you to pay for the visit you made in their premises. I was offered free 1st consultation visit by a lawyer, and advised me for free certifying of photocopies. later sent a tax advice for the visit. pl be careful else you fall in a trap and may have to shell out lots of bucks.


----------



## topcat83

baltej said:


> HI all,
> My experiences with Nz are mixed. I found general citizens are very good co-operative and helping. Rules are simple and are rules of nature. but I must inform my all friends that Pl be careful of lawyers and consultants in Nz.I can find many cases which became messy due to immigration advisers/lawyers. Pl check all the information first hand, else they may ask you to pay for the visit you made in their premises. I was offered free 1st consultation visit by a lawyer, and advised me for free certifying of photocopies. later sent a tax advice for the visit. pl be careful else you fall in a trap and may have to shell out lots of bucks.


Hi Baltej - welcome to the Forum. And sorry to hear that you've had some bad experiences with immigration agents. All agents should be registered with Immigration NZ - or they aren't allowed to represent you. It appears that there are people we have to watch the world over...

Here's where you'll find a list of them... Immigration Advisers Authority


----------



## baltej

topcat83 said:


> Hi Baltej - welcome to the Forum. And sorry to hear that you've had some bad experiences with immigration agents. All agents should be registered with Immigration NZ - or they aren't allowed to represent you. It appears that there are people we have to watch the world over...


 thanks for your supportive views. This forum is true representation of one world with no limitations. love our forum.


----------



## selvaherein

Hi All, I am 30 yrs old form banglore India. Looking to immigrate to NZ wth wife and 2 kids. I am in the IT. Its a great forum with a lot of information. Love the forum.


----------



## nadya86

hi im nadya..nice to know this forum..
im really open for any friends..


----------



## leedsgirl

Hi All this is my first of many post. I moved from Harrogate to Nz in 2003 and its been the best thing we have ever done. So I have lots to tell people that may be looking to move to NZ but still unsure. So I am not so sure how to place this introduction in the right place


----------



## burf316

Hi ! I am from the Philippines. I am a single mom with three children. I am hoping to meet people who can share ideas regarding details in migrating to other countries. I am interested to migrate with my children in New Zealand, Australia or Canada. I am still studying in an Online University but I am already working. I am lucky to find this site. I am preparing myself to migrate in the near future. I am expecting to gather more ideas from this site.


----------



## Mirrors

topcat83 said:


> Hi Baltej - welcome to the Forum. And sorry to hear that you've had some bad experiences with immigration agents. All agents should be registered with Immigration NZ - or they aren't allowed to represent you. It appears that there are people we have to watch the world over...
> 
> Here's where you'll find a list of them... Immigration Advisers Authority




Just browsing the site and found this. The Immigration Advisers Authority list on there was extremely helpful Top Cat, thanks


----------



## er.harpreet

i am harpreet from india. had applied for new zealand student visa.


----------



## Mirrors

leedsgirl said:


> Hi All this is my first of many post. I moved from Harrogate to Nz in 2003 and its been the best thing we have ever done. So I have lots to tell people that may be looking to move to NZ but still unsure. So I am not so sure how to place this introduction in the right place




Hi Leedsgirl,
Just at the very beginning of my (hopefully) new life in NZ as contacting agencies at the moment. How did you find the transition from England Life to life in NZ? Was it difficult to find work?

Thanks


----------



## relocatella

*Presentation Relocatella*

Hi,
I have been reading many threads of this forum for the past few weeks, so I thought it would be the right thing to do to present myself.
I am 40 years old, currently living (funny enough I first typed "leaving" ) in Paris, France. 
With husband and son, we are looking forward to relocate in New Zealand. 

I could write an entire post of why New Zealand and what our expectations are. In a nutshell, our kid is really sporty, loves outdoor activities. My husband feels he'd rather live in a house than in an apartment as we are right now. And for my part, I need to live not so far from the sea and I am done with the crowded city life.

I have found some great information on the forum already. Thank you very much for sharing all this valuable information!

Looking forward to participate in the threads.


----------



## anski

relocatella said:


> Hi,
> I have been reading many threads of this forum for the past few weeks, so I thought it would be the right thing to do to present myself.
> I am 40 years old, currently living (funny enough I first typed "leaving" ) in Paris, France.
> With husband and son, we are looking forward to relocate in New Zealand.
> 
> I could write an entire post of why New Zealand and what our expectations are. In a nutshell, our kid is really sporty, loves outdoor activities. My husband feels he'd rather live in a house than in an apartment as we are right now. And for my part, I need to live not so far from the sea and I am done with the crowded city life.
> 
> I have found some great information on the forum already. Thank you very much for sharing all this valuable information!
> 
> Looking forward to participate in the threads.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum feel free to ask questions, there is usually someone with an answer.


----------



## relocatella

*Thnak you!*

Thank you very much Anski.
If I remember well, you mentioned living in the Mission Bay area. I will probably be asking a bunch of questions wanting to know everything about there when the time comes!


----------



## anski

relocatella said:


> Thank you very much Anski.
> If I remember well, you mentioned living in the Mission Bay area. I will probably be asking a bunch of questions wanting to know everything about there when the time comes!



Yes I live in Mission Bay, I did lots of research before moving from Spain to NZ 10 years ago (although I am an Australian) 
Mission Bay is a great place if living & working in Auckland as it's so close to the city, it has lots of cafes & restaurants an art deco cinema & a lovely promenade (nice walking to St. Heliers. So feel free to ask questions.

We took a 2 year break & have just returned after living in Cyprus & Tenerife & touring Europe. We love France & were in Menton & Paris in August.

Anski


----------



## Neil M

Hey everyone,

My name is Neil. I'm 47, from the USA originally, but am currently in Ecuador, having been here 5-6 years. My wife is Ecuadorian. I have a computer science degree and have skills in web page and forex programming, and primarily use and love Linux. But it's been harder to get telecommuting jobs in the USA and getting a job with a Spanish speaking firm doesn't bode well for me (I'm much better with numbers than languages) so I'm wondering about the prospects of relocating to New Zealand, or possibly Australia (I know Au is a different forum here but that's what's on my mind right now). Of course getting a job is key, and I understand there are opportunities in NZ, so I'd like to learn more about that. I've been working independently for a long while so a 9-5 job would be a change but I'm ready to prove myself to any company that needs my skills.

I've been learning a lot about NZ over the net recently and I like wine, softball, and beautiful scenery which you guys have. (Ecuador is beautiful country too with the Andes mountains where I live). I'm also a non-commercial pilot, though a bit out of practice. My wife and her 11 year old son both speak and read English, though it's the US variety (part of the reason I don't speak too much Spanish... it's all their fault! :^), and of course they are fluent in Latino Spanish. I could relocate as early as a month or two from now. They could follow later.

My #1 question: What would be the prospects of me finding decent employment in New Zealand sufficient to care for a small family, given that I'm motivated to see it happen?

Thanks in advance for candid answers.

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## anski

Hi Neil,

Welcome to the forum.

I am not the best to answer your employment question, but it was reported recently that NZ had a big skills shortage. There are a couple of websites that advertise employment opportunities. Or Google search for other employment agencies that specialise in the computer industry.

there is also the Jobs in NZ on the right side column of this page.

1) SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

2)Trade Me Jobs - Thousands of New Zealand jobs. Find a job today (This website advertises all manner of things for sale the NZ equivalent of Ebay) useful for looking at Housing, Cars, etc

Feel free to ask any questions you may have on the forum.


----------



## LenaleeleeMoves

Hello Everyone!

I am looking to move to New Zealand by this time next year. Giving myself time to have an abundance of savings and for the lease to run up on my house. I am here to ask every question that comes to mind while I am researching the country and preparing my items to move.


----------



## Walter C

Hi all, I'm Walter from Malaysia and had been the member of this forum for the past 3 years. Prior to this I'm the follower of the 'Australia expat...' threads because I'm applying for Australia PR. Due to recent changes in SMP and un-known waiting period, I decided to try out NZ instead.

I intend to lodge the application myself rather than through local agent. What is your advice and fees like? I hold BSc Computer Science and currently specialized in ERP Application Consultant for Microsoft AX. I worked through number of roles in corporate from Programmer, System Analyst, Unix & Database Administrator and now Group Head Of IT. My question is how should I be accessed in ANZSCO code for my PR application?

Thanks.


----------



## Neil M

*Which comes first? The job offer or work visa. The Chicken/egg syndrome.*

Thanks very much for the welcome. 

Here's a question I know I've seen posted but don't recall seeing addressed very much, and now I can't seem to find where it's been asked.

It seems like most every job listing says that you should only apply if you have the right to live and work in NZ. On the other hand, the NZ visa page where you see how many points you are entitled to based on your skills and education and such, says that you should have at least 100 points to be considered a candidate for a visa. That same page apparently indicates that you get 100 points just for having a job offer. I come up just short of 100 points without the job offer, so it's a chicken/egg thing. It seems most people need a job offer to get a visa but also need a visa to get a job offer.

What's the best way to resolve this? Is the "right to live and work" clause on the job seeker site just a canned thing that can be ignored, perhaps with a "visa pending job offer" clause? Would employers be okay with that?

On a related note, how willing are employers to interview and hire over the internet with video interviews as opposed to face to face interviews? I'm know some insist on meeting face to face, but is that most employers or just a minority?

And going further, if someone were to just visit NZ without a visa for the purpose of job searching, and paying the extra expenses that go along with that, would that be an okay idea, a pretty good idea or a great idea in terms of improving chances of getting hired AND getting a permanent/work visa soon after without having to leave NZ (i.e. within 1.5 - 2 months before tourist time limits run out).

Thanks very much. From the outside it's hard to get a feel for these things.

Cheers...


----------



## zsuzsanna22

Hi, All:

I'm American, been living in NZ for almost 3 years now, but new to this forum. I'm pretty well settled and know my way around here, if anyone has questions. Or if you need specific USA to NZ advice, I've been there, done that, so happy to help out. My only issues no are around US tax filings, if there are any experts out there, I would love to know about you!


----------



## Guest

*New member here*

Hi,

I'm a new member to this forum

A very happy new year to everyone (albeit late by 2 weeks  )


----------



## Fielder1974

nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.



Hi there, I am 37 and from Newcastle England,my husband and I are looking to relocate to NZ or Canada, wherever the work is really, my husband is the same age as me.

He is a gas engineer/plumber and i am a clerical worker and qualified gym instructor.

We both live in Newcastle England at this time and would love any infromation anyone can give us and wht the first step would be to becoming an expat and moving away!

Any help would be gratefully accepted, thanks!


----------



## Fielder1974

zsuzsanna22 said:


> Hi, All:
> 
> I'm American, been living in NZ for almost 3 years now, but new to this forum. I'm pretty well settled and know my way around here, if anyone has questions. Or if you need specific USA to NZ advice, I've been there, done that, so happy to help out. My only issues no are around US tax filings, if there are any experts out there, I would love to know about you!


Hi suzsanna

How did you get to move to NZ? was it through your company or did you travel out there and get a job while there?

Do you know of any companys that are hiring gas engineer/plumbers? and how hard is it or will it be to relocate at the age of 37 as i know there seems to be a reluctance to allow over 30 yr olds to gain a working visa?

Many thanks

Angela


----------



## leedsgirl

Hi ALL Not been on this site for some time now!. We arrived in NZ from Harrogate in 2003 with my border collie. Lived in Kerikeri first but soon after we arrived he was offered a much better job in Christchurch. Even after all the Quakes we still would not go back to the UK. Martin works in Construction and he has a pass for the RED Zone and his company are now full on the look out for Construction people for the rebuild on many levels.
Just wanted to say people on this site are looking for a better understanding of New Zealand please look on the NET it was such a big help to use and going to get a book on culture of NZ from a library will be a big help.


----------



## Mithrandir

Hi all, I am engineer from Turkey and will relocate tu Dubai soon.


----------



## cymraeg

hi all, looking to emigrate to nz and have an application in with the nz forces, great site very informative and diverse, so keep up the good work, good luck to everyone chasing the dream.

also if anyone has gone down the military path from the uk, any advise would be great

stay safe all

cymraeg


----------



## anski

cymraeg said:


> hi all, looking to emigrate to nz and have an application in with the nz forces, great site very informative and diverse, so keep up the good work, good luck to everyone chasing the dream.
> 
> also if anyone has gone down the military path from the uk, any advise would be great
> 
> stay safe all
> 
> cymraeg


Hi Cymraeg,

Welcome to the forum. If you make a new post in the general section with Military in the title it may get more attention & attract some replies.

cheers,

Anski


----------



## manuel_2asia

Hey, this is me manuel from Spain..just graduated in Business Administration..
I would like to go to Malaysia to keep studying and also would like to work in my studies field..Every job offer I see in Internet asks for good residence status, but if you are studying you can't work! I have so many questions and I am a bit afraid..

If you have any question about Spain please don't hesitate to ask me..I'm living in Madrid.
Regards,


----------



## ashtims

Hi! I'm Ashley. I'm American, but have been living in Christchurch, New Zealand for almost 4 years now. I've browsed these forums before, but decided to bite the bullet and join finally. I've been through immigration (through partnership), so if you have any questions I can help. Also looking to make some friends around the ChCh area as most of my mates have moved to Oz.


----------



## heyjudeles81

*Introduction*

Hi, I am a 30-year old American gal who just moved to Christchurch (two weeks ago) with my partner, an English (man). I am looking to meet new people and make new friends. I live in Merivale, so if anyone is interested in meeting up and hanging out, please feel free to respond to this thread. I love outdoor activities and most sports. I just bought a bike today and am hoping to get into the sport, although my butt sure is sore at the moment. I also enjoy yoga and will soon be joining the local studio. I also love movies, plays, concerts, coffee, beer, etc. Hope to hear from people soon!


----------



## wesmant

Hi There, I have just joining for the past couple of weeks, start to seriously thinking of migrating to south (OZ or NZ), basically for kids education and retirement preparation. 

I am going to 33 this year, and hope to get things done latest in 4-5 years, so that I may settle by the time I reached 40. I believe that "life begins at 40" 

Please bear with my lack of knowledge and question on this and that


----------



## deb.

Hi, I'm Debora, 21, From Italy.
I'm thinking of moving to NZ by myself. But my English is everything
but perfect and I wish to find here someone who will help me to improve it! 
IS ANYBODY THEREEE?


----------



## scaff38

Hello everyone just joined hoping to move to New Zealand very soon with my family, Angela & Jordan, good forum, lots of good info.


----------



## Woody68

Realised I posted elsewhere without introducing myself!

My OH flew to Auckland a few weeks ago, our 2 sons (5 and 2) and I will join him when we sell our house - going on the market next week, finally!!

Looking at the Whangaparaoa area or further west, towards Helensville. OH works in Takapuna.

Got our first shipping quote this morning - ouch!!!


----------



## Deornorth

Hi,

I'm currently waiting on my residence visa app for NZ on SMC. I was a regular on the ENZ forums elsewhere (which appears to have died- anyone kno why it's been offline for two weeks??)

Anyhow- EOI was selected 16Nov and the ITA visa app submitted in London on 13th Feb.

Expecting it to take months- but hoping it will be quicker...


----------



## Rekha Raman

Hi All,

I have just joined in for New Zealand prospective Immigrants list...  I mean I am checking my options to be able to migrate to NZ...

Please do bear with me as I do have a very lill or no knowledge of NZ... 

Would greatly appreciate if any of you sreniors can help me with my queries..

>> I am 35 yrs
>> Business Analyst from one of top five companies in India with 9+ yrs of exp(pls note though I have been working in software industry most of my work life, I do not have any formal education in computers, I am a econimics graduate)
>> I am married, have three children below 14 yrs

:focus:

now the qns part :

>> I have tried to do points test online (as do not want to get tangled with agents), but there are couple of qn which really do have lot of imp like do u have opp for ur exp other in places apart from Auckland, how do I chk this ( spent lot of time trying to check opp outside auckland, with no luck)

>>Is there a Skilled employment list published by NZ ? if yes can somebody pls give link to it?

>>what is chk future growth areas and absolute skills shortage ?

>> I am a graduate and fall under level 7-8, rite or is my understanding wrng ?

>> how long does it take for EOI ? what is next step after that ?

I know most of this qn may sound very basic, but will appreciate any help :ranger:


Thanks to all in advance for any help !!!!

Cheers,
Rekha


----------



## heyjudeles81

deb. said:


> Hi, I'm Debora, 21, From Italy.
> I'm thinking of moving to NZ by myself. But my English is everything
> but perfect and I wish to find here someone who will help me to improve it!
> IS ANYBODY THEREEE?


Hi Debora, I'm an ESL (English as a Second Langugae) tutor in Christchurch, so I can help you (if you move here)!


----------



## mollymoo

Hi there, i'm Erica and hoping to move to NZ in the next 8-12 mths. I am so excited and have found the forum really helpful thus far. I am moving by myself but have friends out there. I will be looking into meet ups when I arrive though, would be brilliant to meet loads of new people in the same boat. Happy moving all, hope to meet up with some of you guys in the near future. Good luck 
Erica


----------



## kidpanget

nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.



hi! im salie 30year old, from philippines and currently working in morocco.

i want to go and work in new zealand.

but i dont know anyone there.

can anyone give me an idea on how to start?

or maybe u know some legal agencies that recruiting foreign workers.

thank you.....


----------



## nakiandy

*Living in nz, able to answer questions*

Hi, I'm a new zealander, lived here for nearly 40 years, thinking of moving to Australia, and found this website.
Thought I would post here my offer of help if anyone has questions about living in nz
I have 2 school aged children.


----------



## pennybarn

Hi my name is Fay, we are a family of 4 (42, 37, 16 & 18) hoping now to emigrate to NZ instead of Australia, hope I can get some answers to my posts  It's a great forum and I have been able to get answers already from others that have posted  I have been researching NZ and in the uk it seems to be a little negative on jobs and crime? fingers crossed, we are a hard working family and think life is what you make it


----------



## nakiandy

Hi Fay,

NZ is a great place to live.

What part of NZ would you be thinking of moving to? If you move to one of the big cities like Auckland or Wellington, you do have traffic congestion, lots of people and with that comes crime. Not anywhere as bad as the other big cities of the world though.

We live in New Plymouth (check it out in wikipedia), a good sized city I would say. We have the mountain (mount Egmont AKA Mount Taranaki) which you can walk the tracks of and ski on in the winter. It is about a 40min drive from New Plymouth city. New Plymouth is on the coast and so has a range of beautiful beaches - some suitable for swimming, some for surfing etc.
Crime is not high. And the crime that is here, is minor crimes 
Jobs - depends what fields your looking for.
There is a huge shortage of engineers/project managers/oil and gas workers. Also in demand are doctors/specialists and most of the professions would find it easy to find work in here.
The weather is milder than Australia, we do not have the dangerous snakes/crocodiles/spiders etc.
Please let me know if are thinking of a particular city and I wil let you know what i know. North or south island? North is generally warmer, south generally colder.


Regards
a


----------



## pennybarn

Hi!!! Thanks so much for your info!!!  well we figured to start we would try around Auckland, my husband has been in the building/construction/groundwork industry all his working life "not to give him a big head" but there isn't much in the building and civil trade he doesn't know, we have been told that Auckland and Christchurch have quite a lot of building work going on? we live in the countryside here in the UK and really don't wan't to be in a big town or city but would love to be near the water sea/lake?? about an hours drive away from any major city?? we had been trying for Australia but as my oh is 42 we didn't make max points on the app so he had to sit the IELTS test and get a straight 8! but he got 6  he will never make an 8 so we have now opted for NZ the climate which would suit us much better, and yes no nasty's in the way of animals and bugs!! lol however I am a little panicked by the earthquakes etc but hey it's a big world out there and I could get run over by a bus so ................. we'd love to just go for it!! I have been bust sending Brian's CV and references off to potential employers and although we have our own business here in the UK he would just like to take the pressure off and just work for someone now. We are thinking of getting the ball rolling and finding an immigration agent to start the ball rolling again? we have lost 6 months with OZ and really would like to move asap although we have to get the house on the market and get it sold!! any further info would be gratefully received and thanks again for the reply!! kind regards Fay.


----------



## pennybarn

Just googled New Plymouth wow what a beautiful place it looks too!!!!


----------



## nakiandy

Hi again,

How exciting!
My family and I are in the same process at the moment, we are looking at moving to Australia, hence the reason I found this site. Being from NZ we don't have to apply or get accepted etc.
I know I have told you all the advantages of NZ, but we have lived in New Plymouth all our lives and want some adventure! Generally the jobs pay more over in oz aswell.

Personally I prefer Wellington (our capital city) to Auckland.

One down side of New Plymouth is that we don't have a university here, so we can't further our careers. We want a complete change - hence the move. We could move to a bigger city - but we want to get the ausie thing out of our system!

Work for your husbands trade is in big demand, esp in ChCh. If you were looking at living an hour from a big city, you would be ok heading to CHCh (away from earthquake damage)
The main job sites used in NZ are trademe.co.nz (click on jobs) and seek.co.nz. 

You can live on the coast in Auckland (expensive though) and live on the coast in ChCh in a suburb called Sumner. There are lots of beautiful scenic citys on NZ's coast.

Im sure you would love NZ - it is full of brits - prefering the more mild temperature.

We have neighbours who have moved over from the UK, they have built a new house and just recently had a container load of things sent over from the UK. They found it cheaper to buy a house load of things (including radiator heating which we traditionally dont use in NZ) from the IKEA store in the UK (we dont have them) and other sores in the UK, ship it all over -- that was cheaper than buying the items here in NZ.
Interesting isnt it?! The exchange rate is favourable to you.

Ok, if you think of anything else let me know..

A 






pennybarn said:


> Hi!!! Thanks so much for your info!!!  well we figured to start we would try around Auckland, my husband has been in the building/construction/groundwork industry all his working life "not to give him a big head" but there isn't much in the building and civil trade he doesn't know, we have been told that Auckland and Christchurch have quite a lot of building work going on? we live in the countryside here in the UK and really don't wan't to be in a big town or city but would love to be near the water sea/lake?? about an hours drive away from any major city?? we had been trying for Australia but as my oh is 42 we didn't make max points on the app so he had to sit the IELTS test and get a straight 8! but he got 6  he will never make an 8 so we have now opted for NZ the climate which would suit us much better, and yes no nasty's in the way of animals and bugs!! lol however I am a little panicked by the earthquakes etc but hey it's a big world out there and I could get run over by a bus so ................. we'd love to just go for it!! I have been bust sending Brian's CV and references off to potential employers and although we have our own business here in the UK he would just like to take the pressure off and just work for someone now. We are thinking of getting the ball rolling and finding an immigration agent to start the ball rolling again? we have lost 6 months with OZ and really would like to move asap although we have to get the house on the market and get it sold!! any further info would be gratefully received and thanks again for the reply!! kind regards Fay.


----------



## nakiandy

*Beautiful city*

It is very beautiful.
Lots of walkways, parks, music festivals, water sports, mountain etc etc!



pennybarn said:


> Just googled New Plymouth wow what a beautiful place it looks too!!!!


----------



## pennybarn

Hi there A!!

Well i always think if you can't get it out of your head you should do it!!  I really hope OZ is what you wan't it to be? we went 11 years ago and loved it, My husband went back again in March last year to watch the F1 and do his mates garden for him, my husband couldn't believe how expensive trades were out there ie; painters, landscaping ect. Where are you heading in OZ?? Thanks for the info on the heating! we have read up that you don't really have heating radiators etc so that's good to know! at our home we have a ground source heat pump which cost about £7,000 to install but it gives us hot water and heating all year round with the heat coming from the pipes we buried in the field outside, a system we would love to have in NZ although it may mean we would have to import a system out there, there is also air source which is very effective, we are lucky that Brian can do all of the work keeping the costs down. We'd love to buy a plot and build our own house that would be the dream, we have just finished a barn conversion here in the UK and hope to put it on the market soon!!! Thanks so much for the info really helpful to us


----------



## ChrisR

Hi everyone
My name is Chris and my husband and I (along with two of our cats) are moving to NZ later in the year. Most likely to the Christchurch area but no firm plans yet! We are really looking forward to it )


----------



## haqureshi

Hi everyone, I am 25 yr old male From Pakistan. I am think to move to New Zealand. I work in IT industry and my field is software development. I have an engineering degree in Information and communication systems and 2 years of work experience.


----------



## lyall

hi im lyall i live in the uk but want to get to NZ for the reconstruction of christchurch,im a carpenter.can anyone help?


----------



## free.will77

Hi there!

I'm Bahareh 26. I'm just so happy that I found this site. don't know what to say but wish you a great time right now. thank you for reading this.


----------



## cEw1978

Hi 

I am hoping to emigrate to NZ early 2013. I am a nurse in UK and sent off my application to NCNZ 10 days ago (now I wait;-/)

I have been trying to start the online EOI application but I keep getting an error message, telling me that I either do not have access to the page (?), my session has timed out (despite it being the first action I try and do), or that cookies have not been allowed (I have changed my internet settings and allowed cookies form this site).

Does anyone have any advice as to what I might be doing wrong? I admit I am a bit of a tech biff, so keep your suggestions simple please!

Thanks


----------



## Back2Work

*Moving in July*

Hi Everyone,

I am here to hopefully pick all your brains! We are currently living in California and have a moving date. We will be coming to New Zealand to settle in July this year. We lived in Temuka (nr Timaru) for 8 months back in 2004 and loved it and are finally making our way back. I am originally South African and my husband is from the UK. We are very excited about our move and are now looking at the practicalities like relocation of our household goods. I am going to start a search of the threads now to see if there is anything already posted, otherwise I will start a thread in the hopes there is someone out there who has done the move from California, or the States at least. Also looking for any info on where to find travel insurance to cover the trip (seeing as only one way).

Thanks All!


----------



## pennybarn

Hi again everyone! well decided to use an agent (Newzealand shores) have had the house valued and will be booking the dog in for a rabies jab, very premature i know but the 6 month rule is now in so would like to get her a passport sorted out! Paid 1 of 2 instalments for the application to move forward! I hope and pray we are more successful with NZ than we were with Australia! will keep you posted  maybe goodbye Shropshire?? hello NZ?? fingers crossed.


----------



## wendy bird

Hi! Just want to formally introduce myself. Im wendy im 34 and got my partner who is 32 my son 14 other son 4 and step daughter 11. We want to move out to new zealand when step daughter turns 16 to give her the choice to come with us. My partner is a plant fitter on diggers, and various machinery, chainsaws, mowers, pump systems you name it!! Me im a childminder, fully qualified to work with children under the age of 8 had experience from when i was 14. Hopefully we can make the move. It would be a huge dissapointment if i cnat make the move. Here's to finding out so much info to help us on our way!!!!


----------



## pennybarn

wendy bird said:


> Hi! Just want to formally introduce myself. Im wendy im 34 and got my partner who is 32 my son 14 other son 4 and step daughter 11. We want to move out to new zealand when step daughter turns 16 to give her the choice to come with us. My partner is a plant fitter on diggers, and various machinery, chainsaws, mowers, pump systems you name it!! Me im a childminder, fully qualified to work with children under the age of 8 had experience from when i was 14. Hopefully we can make the move. It would be a huge dissapointment if i cnat make the move. Here's to finding out so much info to help us on our way!!!!


You will on here Wendy,
Just ask and someone always seems to have an answer and is willing to help, having read this forum joined and had some of our questions answered we have decided to take the plunge too!!! good luck!! hope you are successful!!


----------



## Badger66

Hi people .

The names Ger , Im from Ireland but living up in the Austrian Alps now for almost 16 years . I work in the aircraft industry , at a sheetmetal tech . Getting a bit bored with Austria so Im kinda looking for new horizons ..... open to any idea .

I used to do contract work before , and have worked in most European countries , Nigeria , Isreal ..... my job took me around the world . I stopped the contracting when we got married , cuz there isnt any point when you cant be with your family every day .

Im 45 years old and my wife is 35 , we have a little girl who is 5 years old , and cute as ya like .

Anyway , If I can help out with info , I will do so gladly .


----------



## wendy bird

Some lovely people on here!! I'm sure there will be time to meet in the future!!!


----------



## zaushd

*Hello from the US*

I just joined this site recently. I've been contemplating a move to NZ from the US for several years but an really ready to make a move soon. I am hoping to get some valuable insite from those of you have been through the experience of moving from the US to NZ.


----------



## anski

zaushd said:


> I just joined this site recently. I've been contemplating a move to NZ from the US for several years but an really ready to make a move soon. I am hoping to get some valuable insite from those of you have been through the experience of moving from the US to NZ.



Hi & welcome to the forum if you search through the site you will find lots of others experiences and it could provide answers. Otherwise feel free to ask any question & usually somebody will provide an answer.


----------



## gilamonster

Just read through some of the recent introductions and it seems like a nice community on here.

My name's Brandon. I have a really strong desire to move to New Zealand in the next two years. (Currently in California). Looking forward to further discussions here and good advice.


----------



## jawnbc

*Hello from Canada*

Hiya folks,

Canadian guy who's recently accepted a job at a major, research intensive university in Auckland. They're paying for the move and the job offer's permanent so I'm going for a full skilled migrant visa (rather than work-to-residence). With the job offer I had a whack of points on my EOI and was invited to apply within a week of the draw.

Have lived in Canada, Australia and the US so am awaiting the US and Aussie police certificates. Medical is booked for mid-May. Job start is 20 August (flight booked).

The correspondence from NZ House in London says 1-3 months to process my application upon receipt. Anyone have recent experience with getting/applying for full residence visa with job offer from approved employer?


----------



## iggy

hi,we looking to move to nz from uk but my hubby need a job offer, he is a joiner with 25 years experience in all aspects of the job. Does anyone know if there is any jobs going. He has applied by email but had no replies. thanks for help.


----------



## sesh2gounden

LawinNZ said:


> Hi. Have lived in NZ for a number if years having moved here from South Africa. My children were born in Nz so happy to help and answer questions around living and settling into NZ.


Hi..I am a radiographer in the UAE- I am South African. I want to eventually consider moving to either Oz or New Zealand- but I can't make up my mind. Was the move difficult for you. What are the posistives and negatives? What do you think is the best area to live in in terms of good weather (warm)? What in your opinion is the average house price (3 bedroom) and what would be a good deposit?
I have a 2 year old daughter- is childcare expensive? schooling?
Appreciate any help.
thanks


----------



## Fenella

Hi all,

I'm Fenella from indonesia. I hope joining this forum can provide me information about living n working in new zealand. Thx


----------



## Min & Kenn

Hi All,

I am Min. Kenn and I are young Chinese couple (28 years old) and we will come to NZ by this year. I am a admin coordinator and Kenn works as a IT(network engineer). 

It's nice to meet you all in the forum


----------



## edelq

Hi everyone,just joined here as my husband has gor a job offer to head to christchurch so im on here looking for info on housing and school for little ones. bit nervous about the move but very excitied,we're irish but currently expat in Jeddah Saudi Arabia..so all help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## anski

edelq said:


> Hi everyone,just joined here as my husband has gor a job offer to head to christchurch so im on here looking for info on housing and school for little ones. bit nervous about the move but very excitied,we're irish but currently expat in Jeddah Saudi Arabia..so all help will be greatly appreciated.


Hi,

Welcome to the forum & great news about your husband's job. I am sure you will find answers to your many questions as many others before you have posted. If you want to know something specific.

cheers,

Anski


----------



## anski

iggy said:


> hi,we looking to move to nz from uk but my hubby need a job offer, he is a joiner with 25 years experience in all aspects of the job. Does anyone know if there is any jobs going. He has applied by email but had no replies. thanks for help.


Hi,

Welcome to the forum. Plenty of others are finding work in Christchurch, try SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site 

I just did a quick Google search on Christchurch Rebuild & discovered this

Work with us | Stronger Christchurch Infrastructure Rebuild Team there are other web sites.

Of course if he was here & his qualifications & skills were suitable he would probably get hired immediately. Might be worth taking a trip.

cheers,

Anski


----------



## anski

Min & Kenn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Min. Kenn and I are young Chinese couple (28 years old) and we will come to NZ by this year. I am a admin coordinator and Kenn works as a IT(network engineer).
> 
> It's nice to meet you all in the forum


Hi Min & Kenn,

Welcome to the forum, feel free to ask any questions.

cheers,

Anski


----------



## tomjerry

*Members Introduction Reload this Page*

hello every one Please suggestion me


----------



## jojo

tomjerry said:


> hello every one Please suggestion me


 Suggestion you what??

jo xxx


----------



## Razvan013

Hi all! The name's Razvan, 27y from Bucharest - Romania (I don't expect you guys know where Romania is on the map  ) I'm in the process of immigrating to NZ, after finally securing a place in this years quota for a Silver Fern Job Serch Visa. I'm trying to find out more about NZ life/job search and especially Christchurch area.

Hope you'll have the time to read this. 

Cheers,
Razvan


----------



## mcireland

nakiandy said:


> Hi Fay,
> 
> NZ is a great place to live.
> 
> What part of NZ would you be thinking of moving to? If you move to one of the big cities like Auckland or Wellington, you do have traffic congestion, lots of people and with that comes crime. Not anywhere as bad as the other big cities of the world though.
> 
> We live in New Plymouth (check it out in wikipedia), a good sized city I would say. We have the mountain (mount Egmont AKA Mount Taranaki) which you can walk the tracks of and ski on in the winter. It is about a 40min drive from New Plymouth city. New Plymouth is on the coast and so has a range of beautiful beaches - some suitable for swimming, some for surfing etc.
> Crime is not high. And the crime that is here, is minor crimes
> Jobs - depends what fields your looking for.
> There is a huge shortage of engineers/project managers/oil and gas workers. Also in demand are doctors/specialists and most of the professions would find it easy to find work in here.
> The weather is milder than Australia, we do not have the dangerous snakes/crocodiles/spiders etc.
> Please let me know if are thinking of a particular city and I wil let you know what i know. North or south island? North is generally warmer, south generally colder.
> 
> Regards
> a


Hi fay

My husband and I and our little girl are on our way to moving over to nz about aug/sept my husband got a job offer, been told its in the ash burton area would love some feedback please , is it a nice area with plenty to do or would you recommend somewhere near .

Thanks mcireland.


----------



## USAGary

Greetings everyone from an American planning to move to Foxton Beach, NZ hopefully within the year to marry my fiance who lives there. Looking forward to becoming a full fledged kiwi! I'm a web developer and general IT guy. I have been reading this board for a while and decided to join so I can post a bit as time marches on. 

HI!


----------



## USAGary

Min & Kenn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Min. Kenn and I are young Chinese couple (28 years old) and we will come to NZ by this year. I am a admin coordinator and Kenn works as a IT(network engineer).
> 
> It's nice to meet you all in the forum


Hi Min.  My fiance is Chinese living in Foxton Beach and I will join her there soon. Let us know how everything is going for you two as things progress. I used to live in China too and there's not much Chinese in Foxton Beach area.


----------



## Min & Kenn

USAGary said:


> Hi Min.  My fiance is Chinese living in Foxton Beach and I will join her there soon. Let us know how everything is going for you two as things progress. I used to live in China too and there's not much Chinese in Foxton Beach area.


Hi Gary,

It's nice to meet you in the forum. Happy to hear that we have so many commons. My husband worked in US for several months, and he told me that US was a nice place~!Hope that we can meet in NZ this year and become friends.  

Kenn and I plan to go to Auckland as there are many IT jobs offered. Will you continue to work as an IT in NZ? How is the job market for IT around Foxton Beach? We love beaches and swiming. Foxton might also be a potential city for us if we can find a job there.

Best regards,
Min


----------



## Checkin

Just saying hi to new people to nz


----------



## Checkin

Hope you like your stay in NZ, hope kiwis are good to you


----------



## DottyOne

Hi

My name is Dot. I am 58 years old and still working. My husband is 67 and already retired. 
We have a daughter who has lived in NZ for nearly 5 years and is an accountant working for a major practice in Auckland. She is marrying a Kiwi in December. I also have a step daughter and step grandchild (my husband's family). My step daughter has lived and worked in Auckland for over 5 years. 
We are hoping to retire to NZ when I turn 60 next year but we will have to wait until July before we can lodge an EOI form for a Parent Category Tier 1 visa. We have just found out that there is currently a 2 year waiting list. 
We don't have sufficient funds for a Parent Retirement Category visa although we both will have private and state pensions and can afford to buy ourselves a home in NZ and have savings to fall back on. 
Any help and advice would be much appreciated and I'm so glad to have found this forum. 
Dot


----------



## topcat83

DottyOne said:


> Hi
> 
> My name is Dot. I am 58 years old and still working. My husband is 67 and already retired.
> We have a daughter who has lived in NZ for nearly 5 years and is an accountant working for a major practice in Auckland. She is marrying a Kiwi in December. I also have a step daughter and step grandchild (my husband's family). My step daughter has lived and worked in Auckland for over 5 years.
> We are hoping to retire to NZ when I turn 60 next year but we will have to wait until July before we can lodge an EOI form for a Parent Category Tier 1 visa. We have just found out that there is currently a 2 year waiting list.
> We don't have sufficient funds for a Parent Retirement Category visa although we both will have private and state pensions and can afford to buy ourselves a home in NZ and have savings to fall back on.
> Any help and advice would be much appreciated and I'm so glad to have found this forum.
> Dot


Hi Dot - welcome to the forum.
It might be worth getting your application in early, given the waiting list. A couple of reasons - one being that the 'rules' sometimes change. But if the application is in then I believe the rules in place at the time of the application apply. We nearly didn't get in because the rules changed - we ended up getting hubby to pretend he was a courier (motorbike and all) so that he got our application in to NZ House the day before the rules change!
You'll probably get a year from the visa going in your passport to get here. So if you stretch out the time from being accepted for a visa to getting it in your passport, you'll give yourself some time.
Second reason - if it is taking an average of two years then that means you'll get here just after your 60th birthday 

PS must stress that I'm not an immigration agent so all of this is just my ideas!


----------



## FreedR

Hi all,

My wife and I are moving to Wanganui, NZ, in about a month (July 2012) for a one-year stint. She's a GP on a locum tenens fixed-term assignment there. I teach here in Boston, and am starting to make contact with other people in the town of Wanganui to explore my work options. I will have a spouse work visa. any leads or tips would be suggested. 

Looking foreward to hearing from all of you about ways to make the transition smooth,
Richard


----------



## blanco21

*Moving to New Zealand*

Hi, my name is John.

I am looking to move to the Tauranga are of the North Island in the next few months with my Wife and our 3 year old daughter.

I currently work as a Finance and Business Manager in the motor trade and would be looking to secure employment prior to our move. My wife also owns her own Beauty therapy business and would be looking to manage a salon when we move.

If anyone has any contact in either field then forwarding my information or passing on theirs would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

John


----------



## jawnbc

Welcome!


----------



## brand180208

*New Members!*

Hello

My Husband and I have decided to take the plunge and look to move to New Zealand with our 3 year old Daughter sometime next year (2013)

We want to concentrate on the Auckland area as it will be better for Friends and Family not to have to travel too far from the major airports - as we currently live in Cornwall, England!

We want to be "close" beaches and in a location that is "safe" to raise a Family with good schools etc etc. 

My Husband is a Teacher and I work in the Insurance Industry so although my Husband will have numerous options, I need to be in a location that can not only offer the "lifestyle" we hope for but the practicality of taking our Daughter to school and also getting to work on time!

Can anyone please give us some pointers on the type of areas we should be looking at? We know there is never a "perfect" location but something as close as would be great!!

Much appreciated 

Rebecca Brand


----------



## anski

brand180208 said:


> Hello
> 
> My Husband and I have decided to take the plunge and look to move to New Zealand with our 3 year old Daughter sometime next year (2013)
> 
> We want to concentrate on the Auckland area as it will be better for Friends and Family not to have to travel too far from the major airports - as we currently live in Cornwall, England!
> 
> We want to be "close" beaches and in a location that is "safe" to raise a Family with good schools etc etc.
> 
> My Husband is a Teacher and I work in the Insurance Industry so although my Husband will have numerous options, I need to be in a location that can not only offer the "lifestyle" we hope for but the practicality of taking our Daughter to school and also getting to work on time!
> 
> Can anyone please give us some pointers on the type of areas we should be looking at? We know there is never a "perfect" location but something as close as would be great!!
> 
> Much appreciated
> 
> Rebecca Brand



Welcome to the forum, I used to live in Cornwall, have you heard of Tregothnan?

As for Auckland well I love Mission Bay Mission Bay - Auckland's Best Beachside Restaurants, Cafes & Bars

You may find answers by scrolling through previous posts. If not ask away.


----------



## anski

FreedR said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My wife and I are moving to Wanganui, NZ, in about a month (July 2012) for a one-year stint. She's a GP on a locum tenens fixed-term assignment there. I teach here in Boston, and am starting to make contact with other people in the town of Wanganui to explore my work options. I will have a spouse work visa. any leads or tips would be suggested.
> 
> Looking foreward to hearing from all of you about ways to make the transition smooth,
> Richard



Welcome to the forum Richard, What information do you need? Scrolling through past threads may provide some of your answers.


----------



## brand180208

*new members*

Hello

We're are looking at moving to Auckland with our Daughter (3 years old)
I am a Insurance Executive and My Husband is a Teacher

We currently live in Cornwall, England


----------



## Antobe

I would like to move to New Zeland, I am an elettronic engineer and I live in Italy


----------



## brand180208

*Cornwall*

We live in Redruth - so definately heard of Tregothnan!
Thanks for your advice 



anski said:


> Welcome to the forum, I used to live in Cornwall, have you heard of Tregothnan?
> 
> As for Auckland well I love Mission Bay Mission Bay - Auckland's Best Beachside Restaurants, Cafes & Bars
> 
> You may find answers by scrolling through previous posts. If not ask away.


----------



## anski

brand180208 said:


> We live in Redruth - so definately heard of Tregothnan!
> Thanks for your advice


Cornwall- best part of England IMO

But there are some lovely spots in NZ also.

Good luck & feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## RohitN

Hello everybody,

I just joined expatforum and loving it already. Surfing through the site I have learnt more about moving to NZ in the last couple of hours than in a month. So - Thank you! 

I've been planning to move to New Zealand since the last six months and after sorting out one or two final niggles, I will be submitting my EOI, hopefully, by the first of August, along with my best friend.

When I tested my EOI points on the Immigration NZ website, it came to 190. I was told this is enough. Please, wish me luck.


----------



## RohitN

*Hello!*

:ranger:Hello everybody,

I just joined expatforum and loving it already. Surfing through the site I have learnt more about moving to NZ in the last couple of hours than in a month. So - Thank you! 

I've been planning to move to New Zealand since the last six months and after sorting out one or two final niggles, I will be submitting my EOI, hopefully, by the first of August, along with my best friend.

When I tested my EOI points on the Immigration NZ website, it came to 190. I was told this is enough. Please, wish me luck.


----------



## jawnbc

RohitN said:


> :ranger:Hello everybody,
> 
> I just joined expatforum and loving it already. Surfing through the site I have learnt more about moving to NZ in the last couple of hours than in a month. So - Thank you!
> 
> I've been planning to move to New Zealand since the last six months and after sorting out one or two final niggles, I will be submitting my EOI, hopefully, by the first of August, along with my best friend.
> 
> When I tested my EOI points on the Immigration NZ website, it came to 190. I was told this is enough. Please, wish me luck.


Good luck! That's a lot of points!


----------



## escapedtonz

RohitN said:


> :ranger:Hello everybody,
> 
> I just joined expatforum and loving it already. Surfing through the site I have learnt more about moving to NZ in the last couple of hours than in a month. So - Thank you!
> 
> I've been planning to move to New Zealand since the last six months and after sorting out one or two final niggles, I will be submitting my EOI, hopefully, by the first of August, along with my best friend.
> 
> When I tested my EOI points on the Immigration NZ website, it came to 190. I was told this is enough. Please, wish me luck.


Woh!!! 190 points. That's a heck of a score. You must be a brain surgeon and already have a job offer ;-)


----------



## Katrina_maex0x

Newbie here

i hope you guys can help me with my concerns

Cheers!


----------



## brand180208

*Cornwall*



anski said:


> Cornwall- best part of England IMO
> 
> But there are some lovely spots in NZ also.
> 
> Good luck & feel free to ask any questions.



Thank you!
Cornwall is beautiful but it's not what it used to be 

We're hoping that NZ will bring better opportunities for all of the Family. It's just very daunting that we know we're going to have to move out with no jobs in tow!! 

We're hoping to go out there asap to give our CV's to potential employers but it would then be a while before our VISAs come through. 
Is it better to wait until a few months prior to wanting to move permanently to do this or asap?

Unfortunately - we have to wait until at least the end of 2012 because we Foster, so the placement will come to an end naturally around that time and then we have to wait to sell our house (as we're not planning on coming back!!!)

Regards
Kieren and Rebecca


----------



## Amr El-Samra

Hello everyone!
My name is Amr, I'm a 30 year old Egyptian pharmacist. My wife - also a pharmacist - and I are planning to move to NZ within the next 12 months. I was wondering if anyone can help us with the steps for migration. We're applying to sit the Pharmacy exam next march. Will this be enough to recognize our skills? Or do we still have to do the NZQA assessment as well before submitting my EOI? I would also like to know where is the best place to live and raise a family in NZ..

Thanks!


----------



## nakiandy

Hi,
Not sure if this will help Pharmaceutical Society of New Zealand
its the pharmacist association of NZ you could email them your questions - they will know what you need to study and pass etc

Best place to raise a family...good question.
If you want a busy, over populated, multicultural city you could choose Auckland.
Wellington, Christchurch, Dunedin are big cities but cooler climate than Auckland.

Smaller cities such as New Plymouth where I live are a good option also - but the smaller ciities do not have Universitys (apart from palmerston North).

If you want to know about any cities in NZ, let me know and i will tell you what i know  I have lived in NZ for nearly 40 years and about to move to australia.


----------



## sillygumbo

*Las Vegas to NZ*

Hi all 

I just wanted to introduce myself. I am Kristin from Las Vegas. I am married to a Kiwi and we have two little YankeeKiwi boys. I already have my PR visa but we won't be moving over until March 2013. 

We will be headed to the Tauranga area and I cannot wait. 

Can't wait to get to know all of you.


----------



## Amr El-Samra

*Thanks a lot nakiandy )*

I will definitely check them out!
Thanks a lot nakiandy


----------



## andyandnat

Hi there first post ! 
just to say hello! to everyone 

been in E O I since april and finally got a job offer so was pulled last wednesday now waiting for next step,
andy and natalie


----------



## escapedtonz

andyandnat said:


> Hi there first post !
> just to say hello! to everyone
> 
> been in E O I since april and finally got a job offer so was pulled last wednesday now waiting for next step,
> andy and natalie


Cool.
Welcome to the forum.
Where do you hail from and where are you heading to with the job ?
Good luck with the move.


----------



## andyandnat

escapedtonz said:


> Cool.
> Welcome to the forum.
> Where do you hail from and where are you heading to with the job ?
> Good luck with the move.


Hi there! we currently live in Royton near oldham used to live at bromley cross north of bolton, i see you came from Wigan i sometimes work in wigan, have a mate who lives in Westhoughton not far from wigan as you know. 
job offer is in southland ! which a lot of people dont seem keen on but the more we look the more we like it!


----------



## uzmamansoor

hi all,
i am planning to apply for immigration to newzealand. I am from pakistan.Need help filling the application.
waiting for your kind respose
Please advice me the thread which has information related to this.
regards


----------



## kirstent2004

Hi All,
Been browsing this forum for years so thought I had better introduce myself and stop lurking. I'm Kirsten, newly qualified teacher, other half is Tim, wannabe electrician and we have two children aged 6 and 4. Been planning to emigrate to NZ for 7 years now and have visited twice. This was going to be our year but it's all gone horribly wrong which I will do a post about to see if anyone has any ideas..
Great forum by the way - a mine of info!


----------



## Jimaba

Hi guys! My names Jimmy and I moved to New Zealand four years ago from the states. Absolutely love it here and enjoy sharing about my experiences. Glad to be a part of the community.


----------



## kiwidreamer

Hi all,

I've been browsing the forum for a few weeks now and I thought it was about time I introduced myself. My name is Ann and I currently live in Manchester but hope to be Hamilton bound. I'm hoping my all you fellow forum members can give me some much needed advice.


----------



## escapedtonz

kiwidreamer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been browsing the forum for a few weeks now and I thought it was about time I introduced myself. My name is Ann and I currently live in Manchester but hope to be Hamilton bound. I'm hoping my all you fellow forum members can give me some much needed advice.


Hi,
Welcome. I assume you are Andy's other half.
This is a great place for getting info for emigration. 
Im chris from Wigan. Came to Wellington in March with wife & toddler. Employer also has an office in Hamilton so do spend a little time up there. Hope to be able to answer any questions you have using the main forum.
Good luck


----------



## kiwidreamer

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> Welcome. I assume you are Andy's other half.
> This is a great place for getting info for emigration.
> Im chris from Wigan. Came to Wellington in March with wife & toddler. Employer also has an office in Hamilton so do spend a little time up there. Hope to be able to answer any questions you have using the main forum.
> Good luck


Hi there, thank you for the welcome, although I'm not Andy's other half! lol:eyebrows:


----------



## escapedtonz

kiwidreamer said:


> Hi there, thank you for the welcome, although I'm not Andy's other half! lol:eyebrows:


Woops my mistake. I'm sure there's an Anne & Andy on here looking to emigrate from Oldham. Put 2 n 2 together n got 5!!!


----------



## tiramisu

Hi I am Nelson from Malaysia, planning for SMC to NZ after 1 year from now..doing research as much as possible now, and I hope I can post a good news in future


----------



## nphollis

*Moving to Timaru*

Hi there, 

I'm Nikos and I'll be moving to Timaru with my wife and tiny daughter and son from the US in the beginning of September. I'll be working as an RN in the Timaru hospital ED and my wife will be looking after the kiddos. We're both very excited and would love to meet anyone in the area.

Cheers!


----------



## mohammad85

hei guys
My name is Mohammad and I am originally Iranian.I am planning o come to New Zealaand but have not decided what kind of visa to apply for.I can eighter submmit my CIO for skilled worker or apply for entrepreneur visa.
I have got 115points right now.can anyone advise me which one is better?


----------



## carosapien

The skilled worker application is the better one but you're unlikely to get picked on 115, but the other visa involves a massive financial outlay and may not lead to permanent residency. Is there any way you can increase your points?


----------



## RHT

Hi Everyone, I'm Ruth, originally from the Cotswolds in the UK, now living in Hawkes Bay with my husband and 3 children. We arrived in February so I'm still finding my feet a bit but so far, so good, despite a touch of home sickness every now and again!


----------



## anski

RHT said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm Ruth, originally from the Cotswolds in the UK, now living in Hawkes Bay with my husband and 3 children. We arrived in February so I'm still finding my feet a bit but so far, so good, despite a touch of home sickness every now and again!


Hi Ruth,

Welcome to NZ & the Expatforum.

You must tell us how you are settling into life in Hawkes Bay, whereabouts are you living?

How does life in NZ compare to the Cotswolds?


----------



## charlotteann

Hello my names Charlotte, 
I'm 25 years old and have been in New Zealand for about a year. I have just extended my visa and now settled in Tauranga. 
I'd love to meet people who like to go out and be social or even just eat pizza and talk complete rubbish...or have an intelligent conversation....would just be nice to meet like minded people.
I have made friends since coming here but they are more friends of my partner who is a Kewi, but we are just into totally different things.
Would be good to meet some fellow British.
Hello to you all!


----------



## mohammad85

carosapien said:


> The skilled worker application is the better one but you're unlikely to get picked on 115, but the other visa involves a massive financial outlay and may not lead to permanent residency. Is there any way you can increase your points?


thanks for your reply.Unfortunately it is unlikely for me to increase my points,at least not without a job offer.that is why I have been thinking about the other visa.could you please tell me how much capital is needed for this visa?


----------



## pdxtonz

Hi all! 
I am a new member - joined up a couple months ago to search for international moving information before our move from the US to NZ. We've since arrived, and are working on settling in. Originally from Portland OR, and are hoping to settle north of Auckland in the Warkworth/Matakana area. We've got two small boys, and will be starting the search for work here shortly. Glad to have a place to search for answers to some of the many questions that are popping up as we get settled.


----------



## anski

pdxtonz said:


> Hi all!
> I am a new member - joined up a couple months ago to search for international moving information before our move from the US to NZ. We've since arrived, and are working on settling in. Originally from Portland OR, and are hoping to settle north of Auckland in the Warkworth/Matakana area. We've got two small boys, and will be starting the search for work here shortly. Glad to have a place to search for answers to some of the many questions that are popping up as we get settled.



Hi,

Welcome to the forum. I do hope you are enjoying NZ.

Yes the forum is a good source for information, if you post a question usually someone has a answer.

Good luck with settling in.


----------



## Lunda28

Hello everybody,

I am a new member and from DRCongo (ex-Zaire) but living in France. I am a child of expatriates, being born and raised in an other African country. I like traveling and thanks to my studies, had the opportunity to live in different western countries (in Europe and Northern America). 
I am interested in moving in a near future to New Zealand and why not for a long term settlement


----------



## Lo Svevo

*Hi*

new here,
German almost 60, since about 6 years retired in the Philippines, interested in relocating to NZ with my Filipina partner who holds a NZ permanent resident visa.
Definitely Northland, maybe Bay of Islands, Coromandel, Bay of Plenty....

thankful for all info I can gather here for our decision.

Cheers
Lo Svevo


----------



## klunman

*Welly bound!*

Hi - 
I am Kristen and we decided to move to Wellington from Canada. We have been here 18 months now and loving it. I started a blog to share the beauty and intricacies of moving here if anyone is in need of Wellington info  
I am keen to help any newcomers out!! 
kidsintow.co.nz


----------



## pennybarn

wendy bird said:


> Some lovely people on here!! I'm sure there will be time to meet in the future!!!


Have you had any luck Wendy? are you still emigrating ??


----------



## emmagordon7

Hello,

We currently live in Scotland and are looking to move to NZ in May/June next year.
Looking forward to a more chilled pace of life! 

We are moving our puppy with us - can anyone suggest any good companies for exporting him over?


----------



## Sukhvinder

I am Parvinder, India, 22, waiting for ita...


----------



## anski

Lo Svevo said:


> new here,
> German almost 60, since about 6 years retired in the Philippines, interested in relocating to NZ with my Filipina partner who holds a NZ permanent resident visa.
> Definitely Northland, maybe Bay of Islands, Coromandel, Bay of Plenty....
> 
> thankful for all info I can gather here for our decision.
> 
> Cheers
> Lo Svevo



Welcome to the forum, you have chosen some nice areas to relocate to. We are hoping to move from Auckland to Hawke's Bay in the near future.


----------



## anski

emmagordon7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We currently live in Scotland and are looking to move to NZ in May/June next year.
> Looking forward to a more chilled pace of life!
> 
> We are moving our puppy with us - can anyone suggest any good companies for exporting him over?



Welcome to the forum. Your question will get more attention if you post it as a separate thread with your question as it's title. Lots of migrants have brought their pets over & I am sure someone could answer your question.


----------



## curlysue1000

*Coming to Wellington*

Hi my name is Chris & I am from Wigan in the UK, I have recently secured a job in Wellington and hopfully myself, partner and son should be outh there in the next couple of months. Just would like to introduce myself and say Hi! Would be interested in speaking to fellow expats out there for any advice you may have regarding the city?


----------



## anski

curlysue1000 said:


> Hi my name is Chris & I am from Wigan in the UK, I have recently secured a job in Wellington and hopfully myself, partner and son should be outh there in the next couple of months. Just would like to introduce myself and say Hi! Would be interested in speaking to fellow expats out there for any advice you may have regarding the city?


Welcome to the forum. You must be excited about making the move. You will find the forum useful with lots of help & advice from others who have already moved to NZ.


----------



## escapedtonz

curlysue1000 said:


> Hi my name is Chris & I am from Wigan in the UK, I have recently secured a job in Wellington and hopfully myself, partner and son should be outh there in the next couple of months. Just would like to introduce myself and say Hi! Would be interested in speaking to fellow expats out there for any advice you may have regarding the city?


Ha ha....... Ey up!!!
My name's Chris & I'm from Wigan UK. Landed a job in Wellington CBD although we had the visas and the flights booked before I got the job. Been living in Wellington since March with wife and son.
Think our other halves have been messaging.
Welcome to the forum.
Just start a new thread with your question as the title if you after any advice.
Cheers


----------



## We_3_to_NZ

Hi there everyone my names Jade  my partner's name is Aaron  and we have a nearly 3 yr old boy named Ashton ! from North Wales. We're currently awaiting ITA for skilled migrant visa (selected from pool sept 05 2012). We will be locating to the Wellington area!! 

My partner has already worked and lived out in NZ so he has a good idea of what to expect! as for me I've never been,(not even on vacation! lol) very excited and really can't wait hehe 






skilled migrant EOI submitted 27 Aug 2012 :clap2:
skilled migrant EOI selected 05 Sept 2012 :boxing:
....awaiting ITA....(does time always go this slow?? lol):ranger:


----------



## bdl123

We_3_to_NZ said:


> Hi there everyone my names Jade  my partner's name is Aaron  and we have a nearly 3 yr old boy named Ashton ! from North Wales. We're currently awaiting ITA for skilled migrant visa (selected from pool sept 05 2012). We will be locating to the Wellington area!!
> 
> My partner has already worked and lived out in NZ so he has a good idea of what to expect! as for me I've never been,(not even on vacation! lol) very excited and really can't wait hehe
> 
> skilled migrant EOI submitted 27 Aug 2012 :clap2:
> skilled migrant EOI selected 05 Sept 2012 :boxing:
> ....awaiting ITA....(does time always go this slow?? lol):ranger:


Hi there.
I'm Bev, my hubby is Chris & we have a 19mth old called Oliver. We moved to Wellington 6/7mths ago. Good luck with ur application xx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## We_3_to_NZ

aww thanks Bev.....the paperwork is all so daunting  lol need all the luck with getting it all filled in right!! :confused2: 

p.s. how did you find it flying with the lil one? oooO and which airline/s did you fly with?


bdl123 said:


> Hi there.
> I'm Bev, my hubby is Chris & we have a 19mth old called Oliver. We moved to Wellington 6/7mths ago. Good luck with ur application xx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bdl123

We_3_to_NZ said:


> aww thanks Bev.....the paperwork is all so daunting  lol need all the luck with getting it all filled in right!! :confused2:
> 
> p.s. how did you find it flying with the lil one? oooO and which airline/s did you fly with?


Haha yeah ur right with the paperwork & we even used an immigration agent 
We took a week to get here from the UK, we stayed over in Abu Dhabi for 4 nights with friends then 3 nights in Sydney. Was good because we never suffered real jet lag but by Sydney we just wanted to get here. We flew with Emirates - u get a bassinet seat with an infant and we chose one at the bulkhead. Oliver was too big for the bassinet but it gave us loads floor space for him to play in. It's hard flying with a toddler, Oliver was just over 12mth old & was still crawling but the cabin crew were great. Lots of snacks, toys etc. Hard parts were taking off & landing, mealtimes, & sleep times. A lady passenger told me Karvol drops help with ear pressure but haven't tried them. X

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## bdl123

Just realised ur child is 3yr old so they'll have their own seat which will be miles better. With Emirates you can chose ur seats online before you fly, if you book early enough you may be able to chose one with more space. I would suggest that you fill their hand luggage with toys!!! )))) x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Friedkiwi

*New in Palmerston North*



nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.




Hi everyone! I am moving to Palmerston North, NZ on Oct 2,2012. My husband Mike got a software engineering job through Otoy. We are moving from Boston, MA USA and Ben (6) and Zack(3) are also coming as part of our family. 
My poor cats Squeaker and BB are in the long process of importing/ quarantine to come to NZ as well.

I will be looking for a part time science teaching/ tutoring job in NZ.
For now, we will be living in a furnished rental.

Hope to meet other expats in the area!


----------



## FreedR

Hi Friedkiwi,

My wife and I are living in Wanganui and I teach in Palmerston North. Also from the Boston area (Milton). Would love to catch up once you're here. I'll PM you my contact details.

Cheers,
Richard




Friedkiwi said:


> Hi everyone! I am moving to Palmerston North, NZ on Oct 2,2012. My husband Mike got a software engineering job through Otoy. We are moving from Boston, MA USA and Ben (6) and Zack(3) are also coming as part of our family.
> My poor cats Squeaker and BB are in the long process of importing/ quarantine to come to NZ as well.
> 
> I will be looking for a part time science teaching/ tutoring job in NZ.
> For now, we will be living in a furnished rental.
> 
> Hope to meet other expats in the area!


----------



## iamkim330

Hi I'm Kimberly, just moved to Wellington! I'm 23 and I'd like to meet people similar age. I see that lots of people are married couples with children here huh! Nice to meet you all anyway!


----------



## kevinm1230

iamkim330 said:


> Hi I'm Kimberly, just moved to Wellington! I'm 23 and I'd like to meet people similar age. I see that lots of people are married couples with children here huh! Nice to meet you all anyway!


Hi I'd love to know how your getting on having headed out on your own...I am planning on doing the same (subject to the right offer) and will be alone. Everyone I have spoken to who has gone out has gone as a couple/family!

Cheers


----------



## HettWhen

Hi everyone,

I'm HettWhen (nom de net or Internet Alias)... currently living in San Diego. My wife is a Kiwi (grew up in Pakuranga, Auckland) and I am an American. Our kids were born in Texas.

We have two kids, 8 & 10 and are planning to move to NZ to be near my wifes parents in the sunset of their lives. I work in IT User Services and my wife is a Registered Nurse. We are looking to make our big move around June-August of 2013.

My daughter says NZ is a land of Hobbits because while at her parents in Auckland we have Breakfast, Morning tea, Lunch, Afternoon tea and Supper... she tells granny we need to add Second Breakfast, Elevensees and Dinner then we will all be Hobbitses! ^_^


----------



## saideepthota

*Hi all, Namasthe...!!!*

Hi all,

This is Saideep Thota from India.
I've been there in Wellington for a year and half as a student and came back to India due to some personal issues.....

Looking forward for 2013 Silver Fern qouta....


----------



## warfreaked

Hello everyone, I'm Dem, I am a Filipino and currently residing in Singapore for more than 8 years now. Together with my wife, we recently received our EOI from NZ migration, and we are planning to relocate in either OZ or NZ hopefully by next year. We are looking forward to seeking advices from fellow members here. Have a nice day everyone. God bless


----------



## pennybarn

*Golden Arrow shippers*



emmagordon7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We currently live in Scotland and are looking to move to NZ in May/June next year.
> Looking forward to a more chilled pace of life!
> 
> We are moving our puppy with us - can anyone suggest any good companies for exporting him over?


 Hi there,

Just thought I'd recommend golden arrow shippers, they are in Lydbury North, Shropshire, I know they are miles away from Scotland but they told me they had pets in country wide!! we have had a good experience with them so far they are very informative and sent me loads of literature! if your anything like me it's like leaving one of the kids with a stranger but they have put my mind at rest. We have just had her rabies injection done and a blood test


----------



## pawan

Hi
I am Pawan, from sri lanka, comming to new zealand and bringing up my children there, educating them in new zealand has been my long term plan. 

EOI Submitted: Nov 2011 (125 points with no job offer)
EOI Selected: Nov 2011 (115 points)
ITA Received: Jan 2012
ITA Submitted: Feb 2012
CO assigned: Mar 2012
More Evidence: April 2012
IQA submitted: Sept 2012
waiting..


----------



## ChrisR

emmagordon7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> We currently live in Scotland and are looking to move to NZ in May/June next year.
> Looking forward to a more chilled pace of life!
> 
> We are moving our puppy with us - can anyone suggest any good companies for exporting him over?


Hi Emma

You may well have found a firm to export your puppy, but if not we are using Pet Travel Services in Dunfermline to transport our cats. As you didn't say whereabouts in Scotland you are, I don't know how useful that will be  They have been really helpful in providing paperwork and answering our questions. We were due to move last week but have had to delay until January after a bereavement, so I can't tell you how good they are for the full process, but I am confident they will be good.

Good luck!

Chris


----------



## negin1966

Hi. My name is Negin, I applied for NZ immigration .Do you know about IELTS validity. Has it changed from 2 years to 3 years such as Australian immigration law?


----------



## rolypoly

hello,

i am considering migrating to NZ for the better quality of life.
i heard the cost of living isn't cheap which might be a big decision factor..


----------



## LT2009

Hi,


I'm Laurence from the Philippines! I'm 25 years old and I've been staying in New Zealand for almost a year now.


Excited to talk to other members here.


Cheers!


----------



## kiwiBec

hi everyone, thought it best to introduce myself. I'm currently living in the North West of England but am looking to move back to NZ from the UK with my English husband. 

Not sure where we will be moving to. At the moment its looking north island. Orig from Dunedin.


----------



## kennwu

Hi all, I'm Kenn. I'm in Shanghai now, and will move to Auckland in April.


----------



## egyboy

hi all, I'm islam from Egypt and i will move to nz in may as a vistor visa and i want to stay can i 

change to another type 

thx


----------



## topcat83

egyboy said:


> hi all, I'm islam from Egypt and i will move to nz in may as a vistor visa and i want to stay can i
> 
> change to another type
> 
> thx


Hi there - welcome to the Forum. 
Be aware - it's not so easy to change visitors visa to a work or residents visa. You'll need to satisfy NZ Immigration's very stringent criteria. 
See Immigration New Zealand and see how you do.


----------



## Ian J

*Quick Hello*

Hi folks.
Moved here from UK (Northwest) back in April, but only just found this site. Live with the family just outside New Plymouth in beautiful Taranaki.

Really enjoying it here, kids have settled and all is pretty good (not perfect !!), so far.

AFN

*Ian*


----------



## anski

Ian J said:


> Hi folks.
> Moved here from UK (Northwest) back in April, but only just found this site. Live with the family just outside New Plymouth in beautiful Taranaki.
> 
> Really enjoying it here, kids have settled and all is pretty good (not perfect !!), so far.
> 
> AFN
> 
> *Ian*


Hi Ian,

Welcome to the forum, Great you are here & no doubt you will be able to give insight to others on your thoughts on settling into a new country.

As for perfect- I'm still looking for it 10+ countries later, maybe perfect does not exist except in our mind.


----------



## lara28

Hi all,
I am Larisa, currently in homecountry Croatia. Lived in USA for 8 years and now want to move to NZ with family. Hope this forum will help me with all my immigration questions and of course meet new friends.


----------



## Leighr

Ian J said:


> Hi folks.
> Moved here from UK (Northwest) back in April, but only just found this site. Live with the family just outside New Plymouth in beautiful Taranaki.
> 
> Really enjoying it here, kids have settled and all is pretty good (not perfect !!), so far.
> 
> AFN
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian
Where in Northwest uk? We are from darwen! Loving it here in ohaupo.
Leigh


----------



## curly1517

*Looking to relocate to NZ*

husband is a construction site manager (residential) we are looking to relocate and gain a job in the construction industry I am a qualified nursery nurse nvq3 and was wondering about job prospects? we have contacted quite a few sites and have had some good feedback regarding husband job I haven't looked yet to see about my trade to see if there's any relevant space.

we have three boys 8,6 and 3

we are still in the research process but I do have a friend over in roturua who is willing to put husband up for a few weeks to see about housing and jobs etc is this a done thing or do you sort most things UK side?

we are off to an EXPO in Manchester in march and are hoping to gain lots more information then from then about moving to NZ


----------



## MrGordy

*Saying hello and soon visiting wonderful NZ*

Hello to everyone here on the forum. I came across this site while doing some internet searching about NZ. I live in Detroit, MI USA and have been wanting to come and visit NZ for a long time now. My dad, brother, and I will be visiting at the end of March-mid April sometime. If this board is any indication of the kind of people that live in NZ, I'm sure I will have a wonderful time. I have a lot of questions and I'm looking forward to hearing from everyone here and meeting some new friends. Peace!!


----------



## escapedtonz

curly1517 said:


> husband is a construction site manager (residential) we are looking to relocate and gain a job in the construction industry I am a qualified nursery nurse nvq3 and was wondering about job prospects? we have contacted quite a few sites and have had some good feedback regarding husband job I haven't looked yet to see about my trade to see if there's any relevant space.
> 
> we have three boys 8,6 and 3
> 
> we are still in the research process but I do have a friend over in roturua who is willing to put husband up for a few weeks to see about housing and jobs etc is this a done thing or do you sort most things UK side?
> 
> we are off to an EXPO in Manchester in march and are hoping to gain lots more information then from then about moving to NZ


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I can't foresee any problems with either of you getting a job.
There's always the need for kindergarten teachers (UK nursery nurses) although don't know how the qualifications transfer.
Id say construction industry work probably going to be good in Christchurch for the city centre rebuild, however this may be non-residential.

NZ employers always like face to face especially from people wishing to emigrate who have taken the time and expense to come over for an interview or a meeting just to discuss the possibility of work.
Lots of people come over as visitors to do this although it is sort of bending the rules slightly as a visitor is supposed to be here to......visit....be a tourist etc.
Excellent if you have a friend willing to help out with somewhere to stay. Keeps the costs down.
You can do it all from the UK but its difficult - all depends on your trade and how many similar types looking for the same job.

We did a couple of the expos in M'cr. They are pretty good for emigration queries but found them to be more geared towards Oz instead of NZ and they weren't that good for me in respect of work opportunities..
I'd just advise you to spend all day there, sit in all the lectures, listen and ask lots of questions. Get as much info (and free stuff) as possible 

Good luck

sent by iPhone using Expat Forum


----------



## chetanpatil1984

My name is Chetan. I am a software engineer with about 6 years of work experience. I hold a Masters degree from UK University (2009).

I am exploring options to move to USA, Australia, Canada, UK, New Zealand.


----------



## Lo Svevo

update: emigration not yet definitely decided, but we are coming to NZ on Feb 17 to look a little around again and for some scuba diving: Poor Knights Islands and White Island......

cu


----------



## omass

Hello.
I am originally moved to UK from Latvia with family when I was 8.
I am still very young-15, but I've got good grades and I am going to go to collage and then uni.
I've picked triple science as one of my options because I want to get a degree in medicine, not sure which though. Anyway you won't be seeing me untill I'm choosing which degree to get in university. Oh and I forgot to sau-I want to move to NZ when I get that Bachalors degree


----------



## Leighr

All the best for your future plans!


----------



## Robbert

Hello all.

Currently live in Canada, looking to move to NZ at the end of the year (can't take another Canadian winter! haha). Going to come over on a working holiday visa, likely to Auckland or Wellington to work in IT. Have been watching job boards and am very optimistic, although the wages are not overly high there seems to be plenty of work in my field. Will spend the rest of the year reading and saving and hope to have a NZ christmas 

Also looking to join a cycling team when I land, seems to be a strong sport in the country (compared to Canada anyway). Hope it doesn't cost to much to ship my bikes over!


----------



## Swatteam

*US couple starting the process.*

Hello everyone,

Our names are Sean (35) and Sydne (does not want to say) and we just decided (today) to research and start our planning on moving to NZ. I'm sure we will have lots of questions, and we are excited to dive in and figure out what we have to do to move to our new country.

Look forward to meeting everyone!

Sean & Sydne Watson


----------



## escapedtonz

Swatteam said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Our names are Sean (35) and Sydne (does not want to say) and we just decided (today) to research and start our planning on moving to NZ. I'm sure we will have lots of questions, and we are excited to dive in and figure out what we have to do to move to our new country.
> 
> Look forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> Sean & Sydne Watson


Welcome to the forum.
All questions welcome. Just ask away by starting a new thread, but please take some time to read through some of the older ones as you may be able to find some answers in them.
Also good advice to read the forum rules.

To get you up and running and an essential starting point - Immigration New Zealand


----------



## escapedtonz

Robbert said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Currently live in Canada, looking to move to NZ at the end of the year (can't take another Canadian winter! haha). Going to come over on a working holiday visa, likely to Auckland or Wellington to work in IT. Have been watching job boards and am very optimistic, although the wages are not overly high there seems to be plenty of work in my field. Will spend the rest of the year reading and saving and hope to have a NZ christmas
> 
> Also looking to join a cycling team when I land, seems to be a strong sport in the country (compared to Canada anyway). Hope it doesn't cost to much to ship my bikes over!


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
I work with a Canadian at the moment. Came over 6 weeks before me and left Canada for the very same reason - too cold and too much snow!
Working Holiday Visa is an excellent choice as it gives you the opportunity to live and work temporarily to see if you would like to make NZ a more permanent option.
Auckland and Wellington probably your two main options for IT work - although there's a heck of a lot of people on this forum that seem to be into IT. Hope the competition for jobs isn't too great.
On average the salaries are 1/3 rd less in NZ than a similar role in UK or I suppose US/Canada.
Loads options for cycling.
I'm in Wellington and there are a lot of cycling teams in the area........There's also a lot of hills. Wellington will give you the best of both. Not sure about Auckland but it appears to be flatter at least.
Everywhere you turn here there's a big hill just around the corner. Excellent for fitness.

Any questions on emigration etc. just start a new thread.
Also advise you to read some of the old threads and the forum rules.

Good luck


----------



## juliecraven

Hi Everyone !!
Lovely to read all the threads and helpful info !
I am Julie and with my husband James and daughter, Sienna (7) we are looking at the possibility of moving to New Zealand  James is a refrigeration engineer (22 years in the job) and I am a master nail technician (15 yrs in the job) We are going to book to come over for 3 weeks and get a feel for the place ...any advice for either of us would be fab ...also anybody who has moved from UK with a 7 yr old ...how was that ?? 
Thanks


----------



## juliecraven

Just to add to that ... if anybody has any information that would help me from a nail technician / beauty therapist point of view I would be very grateful xx


----------



## Leighr

Swatteam said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Our names are Sean (35) and Sydne (does not want to say) and we just decided (today) to research and start our planning on moving to NZ. I'm sure we will have lots of questions, and we are excited to dive in and figure out what we have to do to move to our new country.
> 
> Look forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> Sean & Sydne Watson


Hi you are exactly at the same stage as my wife and I back in March 2008. A year later we arrived in NZ and we've no regrets, so best wishes for your plans to make the move.
Leigh


----------



## juliecraven

Thanks Leigh, whereabouts in NZ did u settle x


----------



## Leighr

juliecraven said:


> Hi Everyone !!
> Lovely to read all the threads and helpful info !
> I am Julie and with my husband James and daughter, Sienna (7) we are looking at the possibility of moving to New Zealand  James is a refrigeration engineer (22 years in the job) and I am a master nail technician (15 yrs in the job) We are going to book to come over for 3 weeks and get a feel for the place ...any advice for either of us would be fab ...also anybody who has moved from UK with a 7 yr old ...how was that ??
> Thanks


Hi whereabouts are you heading for your 3 week trip? Are you city or country types?
Leigh


----------



## juliecraven

Auckland area initially but will hire a car and have a good drive around x


----------



## Leighr

juliecraven said:


> Thanks Leigh, whereabouts in NZ did u settle x


Hi. Cross messaging! Firstly in Hamilton due to my job, then we moved out of the city to ohaupo, very rural.


----------



## juliecraven

brilliant well i will keep posting as we make our plans and move forward  excited !!


----------



## kumarvithya

Hi There,
I am Kumar from India and planning to relocate to NZ .

I have my EOI point as 150 and hoping to move on with the next process.

I am with mechanical engineering background aroung 10 yrs of experience in product design & development in automotive industry.

Will there be some opportunities in NZ towards my experience atleast in product development even if not in automotive industry !!!

Your inputs would be highly appreciable.

Cheers,
Kumar


----------



## escapedtonz

kumarvithya said:


> Hi There,
> I am Kumar from India and planning to relocate to NZ .
> 
> I have my EOI point as 150 and hoping to move on with the next process.
> 
> I am with mechanical engineering background aroung 10 yrs of experience in product design & development in automotive industry.
> 
> Will there be some opportunities in NZ towards my experience atleast in product development even if not in automotive industry !!!
> 
> Your inputs would be highly appreciable.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kumar


Hi Kumar,
Welcome to the forum :clap2:
Specific questions can be asked in the main area or stickies area of the forum (which you have already found). These are the places where you should receive a response.
I'd advise you to read the forum rules being a newbie and take note - you only need to ask a question once. Asking the same question 3 times just clogs up the forum pages.
Regards


----------



## trean j

Hello all. I am planning a move to NZ in August of 2014 with my boyfriend. He will be visiting in a few months to get his NZ pilot's licence and then we will start the process! We are very excited for this life change and cannot wait to experience all the beauty of NZ!


----------



## ateepay

Hello,
My husband is a KIWI. We married 33 years ago in Devonport and are retiring back to N.Z. sometime this year. 
I lived there for 3 years off and on in the late 70's and since returning many times since, I find it has lost some of what I love so much way back when, country life will be for us 'old folks' somewhere close to Palmerston.
I lost my daughter to Inflammatory Breast Cancer in 2007, then the U.S. crash in housing prices so now seems the right time to go. Family all over the north and south island, and friends waiting with open arms to greet us upon arrival sometime in mid (U.S.) summer.
We want to live in the country and get back to nature, so city life is not for us. 
I hope there are others here from the U.S. that feel the beautiful country will be a wonderful place to retire.
Any like minded expats that are living the good life close to Palmerston, I would love to talk to.
I want a couple of acres, a couple of chickens and get back to the earth. 
Anyone living that lifestyle during retirement I would really like to talk to.

Forgot to add a question. How is it in transferring prescriptions for the U.S. to N.Z.?
Thanks for listening.


----------



## topcat83

ateepay said:


> Hello,
> My husband is a KIWI. We married 33 years ago in Devonport and are retiring back to N.Z. sometime this year.
> I lived there for 3 years off and on in the late 70's and since returning many times since, I find it has lost some of what I love so much way back when, country life will be for us 'old folks' somewhere close to Palmerston.
> I lost my daughter to Inflammatory Breast Cancer in 2007, then the U.S. crash in housing prices so now seems the right time to go. Family all over the north and south island, and friends waiting with open arms to greet us upon arrival sometime in mid (U.S.) summer.
> We want to live in the country and get back to nature, so city life is not for us.
> I hope there are others here from the U.S. that feel the beautiful country will be a wonderful place to retire.
> Any like minded expats that are living the good life close to Palmerston, I would love to talk to.
> I want a couple of acres, a couple of chickens and get back to the earth.
> Anyone living that lifestyle during retirement I would really like to talk to.
> 
> Forgot to add a question. How is it in transferring prescriptions for the U.S. to N.Z.?
> Thanks for listening.


Welcome to the Forum. And sorry to hear about your daughter. 

We're semi-retired now (well, hubby is - he still sends me out to work) and have a lifestyle block just to the south of Auckland - best thing we ever did! 

On the prescription front - take a copy to your local doctor and see what he says. If you're lucky it will be covered on the Public Health Service - although unfortunately the list does have some limitations.


----------



## N O R H I Z A M

*Hello NZ!*

Hi everybody...im delighted to find this forum and perhaps we can share tips about settling down in NZ. First of all i'm from MALAYSIA and i just got my Job Search Visa and maybe will be settling down in Wellington within this August. Hope we can be friends!


----------



## escapedtonz

N O R H I Z A M said:


> Hi everybody...im delighted to find this forum and perhaps we can share tips about settling down in NZ. First of all i'm from MALAYSIA and i just got my Job Search Visa and maybe will be settling down in Wellington within this August. Hope we can be friends!


Hi N O R H I Z A M,
Welcome to the forum.
Congratulations on securing the job search visa.
If you have any questions about coming to NZ or settling in Wellington feel free to start a new thread in the main forum.
Good luck.


----------



## jorgepson

Hello guys, I am George new member here, hope to be welcome in this great community!


----------



## Elleerik

Hey Everyone,

My partner and i want to start out lives in NZ, we are both graduating in engineering and me with my masters in organizational development! We want to file our interest ASAP, and relocate from Canada!

Any other Canadians going through this experience?


----------



## Elleerik

Where are you moving from?


----------



## ani_per

*Job search visa?*



N O R H I Z A M said:


> Hi everybody...im delighted to find this forum and perhaps we can share tips about settling down in NZ. First of all i'm from MALAYSIA and i just got my Job Search Visa and maybe will be settling down in Wellington within this August. Hope we can be friends!


Hi NORHIZAM, could you tell me what is a job search VISA that you have got.. ?


----------



## N O R H I Z A M

ani_per said:


> Hi NORHIZAM, could you tell me what is a job search VISA that you have got.. ?


Hi...this job Skilled Migrant job search visa which enables me to work and find job skilled job within 9months. Its previously known as Work to Residence Visa. Reidence status if not mistaken will be given after i secured a skilled job for at least 3months on the location im settle in.
How long u've been in NZ..which area u residing in? is there any problem or obstacle to secure job there?


----------



## ani_per

N O R H I Z A M said:


> Hi...this job Skilled Migrant job search visa which enables me to work and find job skilled job within 9months. Its previously known as Work to Residence Visa. Reidence status if not mistaken will be given after i secured a skilled job for at least 3months on the location im settle in.
> How long u've been in NZ..which area u residing in? is there any problem or obstacle to secure job there?


Thanks for info NORHIZAM, and also thanks for asking.. 
but i am still in my country, submitted EOI with 125pts with no job offer. Yeah I know there is almost no chance that my EOI gets selected. I should have done more research before applying.. anyways.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## escapedtonz

N O R H I Z A M said:


> Hi...this job Skilled Migrant job search visa which enables me to work and find job skilled job within 9months. Its previously known as Work to Residence Visa. Reidence status if not mistaken will be given after i secured a skilled job for at least 3months on the location im settle in.
> How long u've been in NZ..which area u residing in? is there any problem or obstacle to secure job there?


I'm intrigued NORHIZAM,

I cannot understand which visa you have ?

There is no replacement for the Working Towards Residency Visa - it is still there and can be obtained via three different categories.

The visa you speak of sounds more like the Silver Fern Visa which is a job search visa and the only one that allows entry into NZ allowing the holder 9 months to find a job.
You also seem to be mis-informed about the future.

Residency status will not be given if you find a job and remain in excess of 3 months!

Holders of the Silver Fern Visa and who successfully find skilled employment (which must be for a minimum 12 months) may then apply for a Silver Fern Practical Experience Visa, which, if granted will allow you to work in that employment for up to 2 years depending on how long your offer of employment is.
To reside in NZ any longer the holder will have to make a separate application for Residency under the skilled migrant category.


----------



## escapedtonz

N O R H I Z A M said:


> Hi everybody...im delighted to find this forum and perhaps we can share tips about settling down in NZ. First of all i'm from MALAYSIA and i just got my Job Search Visa and maybe will be settling down in Wellington within this August. Hope we can be friends!


Hello again,

I know I have already posted a response to this message you placed on the forum back at the beginning of this month, however I didn't realize at the time........

If you have "just" received a job search visa - i.e. the Silver Fern visa, how and where have you got it from ?

These visa's are only available via online application. 
Immigration only allow a total of 300 of them per year and they only open applications around the end of April each year......so how have you "just" got one ?

For your info, when the applications opened for these visa's in 2012, they were all gone/taken within 8 minutes and the next quota opens on the 29th April 2013 at 10:00hrs.

:confused2:


----------



## kimjen

hi all
I am hoping to move to NZ in the next few weeks, with my wife and two kids following shortly after.I am really looking forward to it but also very nervous so I am delighted to find this site.


----------



## atalia

kimjen said:


> hi all
> I am hoping to move to NZ in the next few weeks, with my wife and two kids following shortly after.I am really looking forward to it but also very nervous so I am delighted to find this site.


My son and I spent eight months in the North Island and the Oirish are greeted with open arms.
Slante!!!


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

clairelouise said:


> Hi Everyone, Me and my husband are thinking of moving over to NZ in the near futrure with our 2 young daughters, Aged 9 and 2yrs,
> My Husband would move tomorrow but im a right worrier and think about everything and i know i would be very home sick,
> We have friends in warkworth (Auckland) and there parents also moved over after they went to visit so it cant be bad (can it)
> Im concerned about selling my home to just renting, I am looking at schools and childcare and work too,
> 
> Im used to the uk and though i will say i dont like alot of it and the way things are its still my home where i have a house and a job and pension an my daughers are doing well in school and go to playgroup, Im worried about starting everything all over again. (Sorry if i sound silly)
> Id love to have someone to talk to whos in the same situation or has been anway and can give advice, Our friends have helped alot too which is great,
> My oldest daughter will go to senior school over here next sept (2012) and my husband wants to move over before she goes so she will settle better but i see the education is different over there.
> 
> Everything is telling me to go and try it out, my parents have even said i can live with them if i dont like it and return home, My sister has said once her husbands fin in the army in a few years they would come out too,
> 
> so whats stopping me from saying yes???


Randomly came across this and would be interested to know if you moved how it worked out ..... Reading this reminded me of myself in 2009 and I live to regret not moving we were there in Nz with my husband offered a job but we returned as I had cold feet and there was nothing stopping us staying as our house was rented out and we planned to move there within the 6 mths anyway but cold feet we returned and still in uk living in regret and now have two kids rather than just one.


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

juliecraven said:


> Hi Everyone !!
> Lovely to read all the threads and helpful info !
> I am Julie and with my husband James and daughter, Sienna (7) we are looking at the possibility of moving to New Zealand  James is a refrigeration engineer (22 years in the job) and I am a master nail technician (15 yrs in the job) We are going to book to come over for 3 weeks and get a feel for the place ...any advice for either of us would be fab ...also anybody who has moved from UK with a 7 yr old ...how was that ??
> Thanks


Hi Julie 

How you finding the research? Have you booked your visit? 
My husband is also a refrigeration and air conditioning engineer , I'm a estate agent but a qualified nurser nurse. We have two children Evie 6 and Jayden nearly three. We visited in 2009 before we went we contacted potential employers and arranged some meetings for my husband and he was offered a job in kerikeri taken by surprise they guy wanted him to stay but I wasn't prepared cold feet set in and here we are re starting the journey I want to do more research this time. 
Xx


----------



## Sasandougjohnston

Hi everyone 

I have only just came across this introduction part tonight. I have been having a good read through some of the threads and wow a wealth of information at hand. Thank you everyone

I'm Sarah (28) i'm a qualified nursery nurse but have worked for the last 9 yrs as a estate agent i recently passed my NAEA exams and my husband Dougie (28) is a time served refrigeration and air conditioning engineer he also works on carrier transicold. 

We have two gorgeous children Evie (6 in may) and Jayden ( nearly 3 ). We have friends living in Cambridge nr Hamilton. We have visited the north island in 2009 very nearly moved cold feet set in and now have massive regrets so back to get more info and finally make the move. 

All info is welcome ESP from any one that can shed light on my husbands time served skills. 

Sarah x


----------



## ROB&JANE

Good morning everyone and Happy Easter

We are Rob & Jane and will be coming to live in New zealand at some point in the future. We are married and Jane has citizenship but i will need to apply for a visa which hopefully shouldn't be to much of a problem. Jane has family scattered over the North Island. Our plan is to move within the next 5 years, We will rent our place out for a couple of years here in London until we find ourselves a great place in NZ. We also have a motorhome which we use quite often and hope to bring it over with us. 
We're both in our early 40's, I work as a surveyor for Air and Kitchen grease extract systems and Jane works as a Specialist Facilitator for deafblind and visually impaired and also trained in complimentary therapies.

Glad we found the forum & looking forward to the future

Rob & Jane


----------



## topcat83

ROB&JANE said:


> Good morning everyone and Happy Easter
> 
> We are Rob & Jane and will be coming to live in New zealand at some point in the future. We are married and Jane has citizenship but i will need to apply for a visa which hopefully shouldn't be to much of a problem. Jane has family scattered over the North Island. Our plan is to move within the next 5 years, We will rent our place out for a couple of years here in London until we find ourselves a great place in NZ. We also have a motorhome which we use quite often and hope to bring it over with us.
> We're both in our early 40's, I work as a surveyor for Air and Kitchen grease extract systems and Jane works as a Specialist Facilitator for deafblind and visually impaired and also trained in complimentary therapies.
> 
> Glad we found the forum & looking forward to the future
> 
> Rob & Jane


Hi Rob & Jane - welcome to the Forum. We'll see what we can do to answer any questions you have!


----------



## Mrs Schultz

Hello I have just joined, having been on the other site, thought I would join this one, hi everyone


----------



## Leighr

Mrs Schultz said:


> Hello I have just joined, having been on the other site, thought I would join this one, hi everyone


Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mrs Schultz

Leighr said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.


Thankyou


----------



## ilovekeroppi2

Hi, I am looking into living abroad and love to watch the intl. house hunters show. They just had one on Wellington which was really exciting as we would like to live there. My husband is a dentist here in Utah, US and it looks like he would qualify for a immediate skill shortage list in the following areas: Waikato/Bay of Plenty, Central North Island, Wellington, Canterbury/Upper South Island, Otago/Southland. Of all the places I've lived I liked San Francisco the best. The weather was great and I loved being able to walk to shops and such. I live in a bedroom type suburb of Salt Lake now and I really don't want to live in a place smaller than this. Meaning I don't have to go far (15-25) minute drive for a mall, restraunts or theaters but there isn't much beyond grocery stores in the town that I live in. I hate the snow here and have terrible allergies (trees, grass, inversion) I love the hills and the beaches look similar to the ones in San Francisco. I also have a10, 4 & 2 year old. We are inside a lot more than I'd like to be due to the snow or heat here. I want to be able to take my kids to the park most of the year and live out doors more. I'm just wondering if Wellington would be a good fit. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz

ilovekeroppi2 said:


> Hi, I am looking into living abroad and love to watch the intl. house hunters show. They just had one on Wellington which was really exciting as we would like to live there. My husband is a dentist here in Utah, US and it looks like he would qualify for a immediate skill shortage list in the following areas: Waikato/Bay of Plenty, Central North Island, Wellington, Canterbury/Upper South Island, Otago/Southland. Of all the places I've lived I liked San Francisco the best. The weather was great and I loved being able to walk to shops and such. I live in a bedroom type suburb of Salt Lake now and I really don't want to live in a place smaller than this. Meaning I don't have to go far (15-25) minute drive for a mall, restraunts or theaters but there isn't much beyond grocery stores in the town that I live in. I hate the snow here and have terrible allergies (trees, grass, inversion) I love the hills and the beaches look similar to the ones in San Francisco. I also have a10, 4 & 2 year old. We are inside a lot more than I'd like to be due to the snow or heat here. I want to be able to take my kids to the park most of the year and live out doors more. I'm just wondering if Wellington would be a good fit. Any advice would be appreciated.


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
To leave the introductions page clear for other newbies saying hello, I'd recommend you starting a new thread in the main forum.
Allows you to give your thread a specific title and you can ask specific questions about the possibilities of living in Wellington or whatever you like 
Regards,


----------



## guser

Hi,

Born in NZ however lived in UK, Aus and Canada. Back living in NZ now and loving it. Forgot how good we have it here.

Cheers


----------



## Mrs Schultz

guser said:


> Hi,
> 
> Born in NZ however lived in UK, Aus and Canada. Back living in NZ now and loving it. Forgot how good we have it here.
> 
> Cheers


Nice to hear! Where in NZ are you living and how does it compare to other places you have lived? Elaborate please


----------



## Livingthelife

Hi everyone 
I had no idea this site existed, what a great idea...I miss some Englishness  Have been here for 17 years married a kiwi but moved around a bit with jobs. We have 3 teenagers and are self employed based in Hamilton. Love to hear and meet up if there is a coffee morning in the area etc


----------



## skindeepink

*Confused *

Hiya All,

My name is seep and I am from India. I am planning to study in NZ but finding it pretty difficult to finalize and education provider  Apart from that I am a crazy (not really ), brutally in your face  and fun loving creature . I am here to just know more about this beautiful little country I came across and fell in love with


----------



## lisacallan3

Hi everyone,
It's great to get information on this forum from people in the same position..my partner has just been offered a job in christchurch, we are still unsure on what to do, he has no job here so it is a good opportunity, however we do have reservations, it's such a long way to go..we have 3 boys, who are very excited about the idea, but i am an only child and my mother is 73, she is very upset at the idea of me and the boys going..she is in good health and can drive around herself but she is english and has no family here only a sister in law..me and mam are originally english....I have also applied to do my nursing degree here this yr i will know by july whether i have a place or not...my partner is prob going to go on his own first anyway but i am really excited about starting a new life in nz but also feeling guilty.. It is my dream to do nursing/midwifery so if i did get a place i really don't want to turn it down !! I really would appreciate any advice ..


----------



## escapedtonz

lisacallan3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> It's great to get information on this forum from people in the same position..my partner has just been offered a job in christchurch, we are still unsure on what to do, he has no job here so it is a good opportunity, however we do have reservations, it's such a long way to go..we have 3 boys, who are very excited about the idea, but i am an only child and my mother is 73, she is very upset at the idea of me and the boys going..she is in good health and can drive around herself but she is english and has no family here only a sister in law..me and mam are originally english....I have also applied to do my nursing degree here this yr i will know by july whether i have a place or not...my partner is prob going to go on his own first anyway but i am really excited about starting a new life in nz but also feeling guilty.. It is my dream to do nursing/midwifery so if i did get a place i really don't want to turn it down !! I really would appreciate any advice ..


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.

The only advice I would offer someone contemplating migration to NZ but feeling guilty for doing it :-

You have to live your own life.
You shouldn't be living it for anyone else and making do just to prevent a relation or a friend being upset at your decision to leave.
If you continue on that path it may lead to resentment and regret.
You must follow your heart.

Don't listen to your head. No-one would ever migrate listening to their head as it isn't logical ;-)

Your only responsibility is to provide the best life possible for your own family - ie your partner and children.

We didn't consider anyone else's feelings when we made the decision to emigrate here. Maybe harsh but in reality we were the only ones that mattered.
All of our friends were fantastic. Very sad to see us leave but all very happy that we had the courage to do it and try to find a better quality of life for the family. All our close friends have either been out to visit or are planning to very soon.
The majority of our close relatives were equally as fantastic, however I did experience some issues in my own family where I was questioned endlessly for a time and received lots of negativity, but even though it was upsetting, their opinions didn't matter in the slightest and when they were told as such it put their noses out of joint, but regardless, we did what we had to do for our little family and we emigrated without their blessing - but boy are they regretting it now and us......we're in our element here. 
Love it in NZ. 
So much better than UK. Don't get me wrong it takes some getting used to but it grows on you so quickly.
The weather is so much better, way less people and traffic, the sun is never far away even when it's horizontal rain and wind, the beach is 15 minutes away, we feel so much safer driving and walking in the city, never feel intimidated when near gangs of kids, roads are excellent for the motorbike, golfing is fantastic, employers actually care about your well being etc etc.

If I had to make the decision for you, I'd say do it without another doubt. If it doesn't work out then treat it as a really long expensive holiday but at least you can say you've been to NZ and tried. You'll have done something extra with your life 

Oh and on the nurse degree front, my wife was a Sister in ICU/HDU before we left and I'm sure she'd say no don't be a nurse ever as you just aren't appreciated and you won't get paid enough, but if its your calling and something you have to do you could apply to do the training here. NZ needs midwives.

Good luck


----------



## J.Holder

*Relief*



topcat83 said:


> No, it's fine. And a good idea. In fact I might even make it a sticky at the top of the page!
> 
> FYI, I'm an emigre from England, and came over about 5 years ago. I'm in IT, and live in South-East Auckland. Probably older than most immigrants - I was 46 when we landed. And I'm loving it here.


I was so relieved to read this post, hubby and I are coming over in a month, it has been a struggle to get to you as I have arthritis, but we appealed and were accepted, hubby has a job and I am trained in sign language which is similar to New Zealand sign language so the transition shouldn't be too hard ( I hope) 
It's wonderful to hear you love it over there! 
I am very nervous.....
But excited! Really glad there are forums like this.
Really looking forward to our big move


----------



## daffie1986

Hi,

My name is Daphne, I'm 26 years old and together with my husband I'm moving in 26 days from The Netherlands to Invercargill, Southland. 

We're going to work on a dairy farm for a minimum of one year and if we like it we hope to migrate to NZ.

regards Daphne & Arjan.


----------



## topcat83

daffie1986 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Daphne, I'm 26 years old and together with my husband I'm moving in 26 days from The Netherlands to Invercargill, Southland.
> 
> We're going to work on a dairy farm for a minimum of one year and if we like it we hope to migrate to NZ.
> 
> regards Daphne & Arjan.


Welcome to the forum, Daphne.
Which part of the country will you be in?


----------



## daffie1986

Thanx

We will be in the far South


----------



## mgokhru

Hello everyone. I am Mayur - from India, lived in US and been on a sabbatical to travel around the world for the past two years. 

Applied and received the silver fern visa - so hoping to move to New Zealand in the next couple of months. Very excited to start the next phase of life there.


----------



## stevethedog

Hi, newbie to the forum from Scotland. I only wanted to come to inform other Scots or football fans of the chance to get Scottish football on NZ tele but my thread was deleted which is a shame.

I realise there is rules here but I don't think it was an advert, I wasn't selling anything and it even if I was it's a freeview channel. I just want Scottish Football on NZ tv like it is in Oz and many other countries.


----------



## topcat83

stevethedog said:


> Hi, newbie to the forum from Scotland. I only wanted to come to inform other Scots or football fans of the chance to get Scottish football on NZ tele but my thread was deleted which is a shame.
> 
> I realise there is rules here but I don't think it was an advert, I wasn't selling anything and it even if I was it's a freeview channel. I just want Scottish Football on NZ tv like it is in Oz and many other countries.


Hi Steve - welcome to the Forum. I'm afraid sometimes we do have to delete posts which are put on here in good faith (as yours obviously was) because of the rules on unsolicited advertising (it would have been different if you were answering a question from another member). But I'm sure that your fellow Scots will find ways of watching their favourite teams!


----------



## usman1001

Hello everyone

I am planning to move to New Zealand, Auckland (Howick, this area) around December. I am completely new. Any other member from this area...or anybody who can comment? Is this a good safe area to bring up a 14 year old? Im looking to rent a 3 bedroom house as well...any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## CaliDO

Hi everyone,

Also new here. My husband, son (1.5 years old) and I are hoping to move to NZ for 1-2 years near the end of this year or beginning of 2014. We live in Oakland, CA at the moment. We've generally been thinking of the Wellington area, but just received an opportunity to consider in Hamilton. Any thoughts?


----------



## escapedtonz

CaliDO said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Also new here. My husband, son (1.5 years old) and I are hoping to move to NZ for 1-2 years near the end of this year or beginning of 2014. We live in Oakland, CA at the moment. We've generally been thinking of the Wellington area, but just received an opportunity to consider in Hamilton. Any thoughts?


Hi,

Working for a company that has offices in both Wellington and Hamilton, I would say either but I suppose it all depends what you want out of life.
The lifestyle between Wellington and Hamilton is different.
Yes they are both cities, but Wellington is the capital with around 500 000 people and is situated in a place allowing easy access to both islands and of course it is surrounded by the sea.
Hamilton has a much lower population and is situated in the Waikato area which is relatively open and flat - rural, and has the Waikato River running through the middle.
It's around 45mins - 60 mins to the West coast at Raglan and 90 mins to the East coast of the Bay Of Plenty and Mount Maunganui. It also has good access to the Coromandel and Auckland although it's a couple of hours drive to each.

We live in Wellington as I work out of the Wellington offices and although we do like life here I've asked for a transfer to our Hamilton office so we can sample the lifestyle further North.
Hopefully we'll get the go ahead soon or we'll get too settled here to leave.

Big difference between them is cost of living. It is cheaper to live in and around Hamilton. Housing is cheaper to rent, you get more for your money if you buy and in general the cost of living doesn't have the capital city premiums that can be found in Auckland and Wellington.
I'd say the weather is better in Hamilton. It's usually at least a few degrees warmer since it doesn't get the effect of the seaside windchill, it doesn't suffer from the high winds like Wellington does, however Hamilton has more rain, it is more humid and can suffer from frosts during winter.

Personally I really like both places for differing reasons.


----------



## CaliDO

Thank you, that is very helpful!!


----------



## ConstanceW

I am an American looking to immigrate to New Zealand with my husband and three boys, currently 2, 4, and 16. We are looking for clean air, clean water, clean food, and friendly people. We love being outdoors and are sick of all of the cold where we live so we plan to head as far North as possible. We are just starting the process so I will keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## ConstanceW

Where would be the best place to go for the most consistent warm weather? We are from a very cold area of the states and would like to only see snow when we are visiting it on vacation. Haha!


----------



## escapedtonz

ConstanceW said:


> Where would be the best place to go for the most consistent warm weather? We are from a very cold area of the states and would like to only see snow when we are visiting it on vacation. Haha!


The further North you go in NZ the more sub tropical it gets - warmer but then again wetter also and you won't see snow unless you travel South down to Mt's Ruapehu/Tongariru/Taranaki.
If you want a place with lots of sunshine then Napier on the East coast of the North Island shares the honours with Nelson at the North Western tip of the South Island, however the temperature should be at least a few degrees higher in Napier being 500km or so nearer to the equator.
Also the Bay Of Plenty seems to have a more settled climate with plenty sunshine hours and doesn't suffer from any extremes that the weather can throw at you in other places.
Just suffering a serious bout of cold, very blustery wind and horizontal rain here in Wellington. Kept waking me up in the night :-(


----------



## parsleigh1983

Hi Everyone,

My name is Hayley. I am married with 3 kids ages 8,6, and nearly 4.
We are looking at moving to New Zealand within the next 12 to 18 months. 

We are looking at Christchurch area. 

MY husband and I are going to Christchurch for a visit in November. 

Any hints tips etc would be most greatful.

Hope to get to know some of you.

Hayley


----------



## escapedtonz

parsleigh1983 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My name is Hayley. I am married with 3 kids ages 8,6, and nearly 4.
> We are looking at moving to New Zealand within the next 12 to 18 months.
> 
> We are looking at Christchurch area.
> 
> MY husband and I are going to Christchurch for a visit in November.
> 
> Any hints tips etc would be most greatful.
> 
> Hope to get to know some of you.
> 
> Hayley


Hi Hayley,
Welcome to the forum.
Having a little visit before finally deciding on emigration is a good plan.
Gives you chance to have a good look around and meet with potential employers - maybe even land a job as it shows employers you are serious by being here face to face which they love way more than emails and applications from someone unknown overseas.
Looking for work whilst on a visitor visa isn't strictly accepted (a little frowned upon by differing departments of Immigration/Customs), however many people do it.
It's good advice to resist bringing lots of paperwork with you relating to jobs, but better advice to have it all stored on a clip drive/pen drive/SD card instead so it's not obvious what your intentions are - remember your on a visitor visa so if questioned by Immigration you should be mentioning things that a visitor intends to do so its a good idea to come with a visitor plan after researching the area you intend to visit so you know a little about it.

We didn't get the chance of a visit to NZ before emigrating. We just took the chance and it was a bit of a culture shock at first but very glad we did it and made the leap.

Why Christchurch ?

It is a wonderful place. Only visited once myself so far. Spent a few nights there just before Christmas 2012 and loved it even though there's not much of a city centre left. 
So excited to see what it'll be like in the years to come as it is rebuilt.
We hoped to emigrate to Christchurch initially, however we were scared off after the earthquake and then only considered the North Island, which is why we are in Wellington.
Having seen the city last Christmas we would have no qualms about living there. It has such a good feel about it.
My bezzie biking buddy from back home has recently emigrated to Christchurch with his kiwi wife and currently living in Rangiora so looking forward to many visits over the coming years.
My mate and his wife came over to NZ for a 3 week visit before they emigrated and my mate was on a visitor visa and used the time to meet potential employers in Christchurch. He was lucky and offered a job straight away with a start date of whenever he arrived permanently, so it does happen that way. Was on the phone to him last night and he loves it in Christchurch.

Good luck


----------



## lee vaughan

*Hoping to make the move to NZ*

Hi I'm currently in the British Army as a Diesel Mechanic, an due to the redundancies that are going on that moment i thought it best to apply. I find out in a little over a week. I have already researched a little into jobs and some areas of visa applications etc. Im 27 years young married with one one daughter. I've lived on and off in Germany for the last 7 years, which i have truly loved. An both me and my family know the UK is defiantly not for us. Hope to get to some more information from you all real soon..


----------



## ConstanceW

I seem to sleep better when it's raining. I love thunderstorms myself, but I can see how it could keep you up at night. Especially if your house is drafty. I used to live in house that sounded like the roof was coming off in the winter. Thanks for the info. The Bay of Plenty sounds perfect. I plan to grow a lot of my own food in the yard after we get all settled in. I figured some containers of berries and veggies would help keep my kids fed and I'd like to be able to do it at least most of the year. 

Thank you!


----------



## chc4me

Hello all,
Originally from Christchurch NZ, I lived in Melbourne (Australia) before moving to Kent (UK) and then returning home after 9 years. 
I'm an Authorised Financial Adviser specialising in UK Pension transfers and investment portfolios. I enjoying contributing on these subjects, sharing the knowledge and providing information in a sector which many find confusing.

I look forward to contributing to the forums.
Regards,
Dai. (Welsh for David).


----------



## Maraudernz

ConstanceW said:


> I am an American looking to immigrate to New Zealand with my husband and three boys, currently 2, 4, and 16. We are looking for clean air, clean water, clean food, and friendly people. We love being outdoors and are sick of all of the cold where we live so we plan to head as far North as possible. We are just starting the process so I will keep you posted on how it goes.


Firstly, I'm new to this site, hello all.

Just wanted to add, as we, as in my wife and 2 kids 16,17, have been in NZ for over 4 yrs now. Best best decision ever. Your oldest child will find it the hardest to adjust but every child is different in how they cope with making new friends.
Having brought my 2 over from Glasgow to here on the North Shore Auckland, a beautiful place. (please feel free to friend me on Facebook to see pics, David Reynolds) they have blossomed here. Children of all ages are a thousand times more polite and easy going, I am constantly amazed at their manners.
I joined this site to specifically offer my help and support to anyone who needs it.
Oh I have two lovely Americans staying in one of my properties for uni courses and they are loving it.

Cheers for now 

David


----------



## vjan29

Hello All,

I am new to this site, I am in the process of Family Immigration to New Zealand, hope I will get useful tips here.

Thanks,
vjan29


----------



## Kai-movingtoNZ

Hi all. My husband and I moving to the Wellington area from Vancouver, Canada in just a few short weeks. I'm sure hoping to see at least a little bit more sunshine there than we've been getting here


----------



## escapedtonz

Kai-movingtoNZ said:


> Hi all. My husband and I moving to the Wellington area from Vancouver, Canada in just a few short weeks. I'm sure hoping to see at least a little bit more sunshine there than we've been getting here


Oh we'll all have to prey the weather changes cos last night and today we are experiencing probably the worst wind and rain storm we've seen so far in 15 months.
Your probably used to 20ft snow drifts tho I suppose ? ;-)


----------



## Kai-movingtoNZ

escapedtonz said:


> Oh we'll all have to prey the weather changes cos last night and today we are experiencing probably the worst wind and rain storm we've seen so far in 15 months.
> Your probably used to 20ft snow drifts tho I suppose ? ;-)


Hello! We actually get little to no snow in Vancouver, but lots and lots of socked in rain. Are you in the Wellington area?


----------



## escapedtonz

Kai-movingtoNZ said:


> Hello! We actually get little to no snow in Vancouver, but lots and lots of socked in rain. Are you in the Wellington area?


Yes we are 13km out of the CBD up state highway 1 in a subdivision called Churton Park.

Wellington has just suffered the highest winds since the Wahine ferry disaster of 1968. 
Definitely the worst we've experienced since we've been here.
Hit 200kph on top of the mountain between Wellington and the South West tip overnight!!!
Only damage we've seen is felled trees blocking roads and people's drive ways, road signs down, large supermarket sign felled.


----------



## Kai-movingtoNZ

escapedtonz said:


> Yes we are 13km out of the CBD up state highway 1 in a subdivision called Churton Park.
> 
> Wellington has just suffered the highest winds since the Wahine ferry disaster of 1968.
> Definitely the worst we've experienced since we've been here.
> Hit 200kph on top of the mountain between Wellington and the South West tip overnight!!!
> Only damage we've seen is felled trees blocking roads and people's drive ways, road signs down, large supermarket sign felled.


200kph?? Whoa! Hopefully it's all stopped by now and no one was injured! 

I see you've been there just over a year now. How does it feel after a year? 
We're looking into settling in Paraparaumu area.


----------



## escapedtonz

Kai-movingtoNZ said:


> 200kph?? Whoa! Hopefully it's all stopped by now and no one was injured!
> 
> I see you've been there just over a year now. How does it feel after a year?
> We're looking into settling in Paraparaumu area.


Yes 200kph. It hit 176kph early on during the evening then 200kph at the worst point in the storm.
The strongest ever recorded was 275kph in Wellington in 1968 when cyclone Giselle moved South from The Solomon Islands and met another storm that was travelling North. The result was the capsizing of the ferry Wahine and the loss of 51 lives.

Not heard of any injuries from the recent storm but there is a lot of damage, especially around coastal areas. We got away with it without any issues but the pictures in www.stuff.co.nz prove other people weren't so lucky.

Yeah we've been here 15 months and have settled really well. It's taken my wife a lot longer to feel at home probably since she has been looking after our son and hasn't been out working / meeting people, but luckily she has a good circle of friends now and can hand on heart say she has no desire to return to the UK although she does miss her family very much.

We actually feel we would like to try life 500km further North to see how it compares.
In general the weather is much more agreeable. Lots more sunshine, at least a few degrees warmer, more humid and possibly more rain overnight, no snow but could experience frost depending on where you lived.
Cost of living less, fuel prices less, housing less, rent less, you get more for your buck!
With that in mind I'm hoping for a transfer to Hamilton with my work so we can live in Tauranga or it may require a change of job which is in the pipeline. All depends if they can afford me 

Paraparaumu or Pram for short is a lovely place up on the Kapiti coast and around 45 mins to an hour commute into Wellington.
Has a good mix of shops etc at the junction with state highway 1 and a very good golf course!!!
Personally we would rather live a little further South at Raumati Beach or Raumati South instead of Pram but that's just a personal choice. To us Raumati Beach is the nicest of the three and has a very good village feel, good cafes, a few good restaurants, take aways, superb kids playground and right on the beach.
Don't expect a sun kissed white sand tropical beach up the Kapiti coast though. Was very disappointed the first time we went.
It's very exposed to the elements, usually very windy, covered in drift wood and a bit on the cold side without any protection from the elements.
Don't get me wrong it's better than Southport beach ;-)
but all in all its only really perfect for walking the dog, bike ride, having a run, playing with the kids collecting shells, wood, pebbles and not for laying in the open, sunbathing or swimming although lots do.

Give me a holler if you want any specific advice!

Regards,


----------



## sheppards

*sheppards*

Hi all we moved to Methven in the south island 15 months ago from Southend on sea Essex in the uk and have settled very well we have brought a house here and are both working full time and have just brought the cinema paradiso in methven and we are on facebook and would like to meet other familys for socialising we have a son of 14 and a daughter 24 hope to here from you soon.

thanks Richard:clap2:


----------



## Kai-movingtoNZ

escapedtonz said:


> Yes 200kph. It hit 176kph early on during the evening then 200kph at the worst point in the storm.
> The strongest ever recorded was 275kph in Wellington in 1968 when cyclone Giselle moved South from The Solomon Islands and met another storm that was travelling North. The result was the capsizing of the ferry Wahine and the loss of 51 lives.
> 
> Not heard of any injuries from the recent storm but there is a lot of damage, especially around coastal areas. We got away with it without any issues but the pictures in Latest New Zealand News & World News, Sports News & NZ Weather Forecasts[/url] prove other people weren't so lucky.
> 
> Yeah we've been here 15 months and have settled really well. It's taken my wife a lot longer to feel at home probably since she has been looking after our son and hasn't been out working / meeting people, but luckily she has a good circle of friends now and can hand on heart say she has no desire to return to the UK although she does miss her family very much.
> 
> We actually feel we would like to try life 500km further North to see how it compares.
> In general the weather is much more agreeable. Lots more sunshine, at least a few degrees warmer, more humid and possibly more rain overnight, no snow but could experience frost depending on where you lived.
> Cost of living less, fuel prices less, housing less, rent less, you get more for your buck!
> With that in mind I'm hoping for a transfer to Hamilton with my work so we can live in Tauranga or it may require a change of job which is in the pipeline. All depends if they can afford me
> 
> Paraparaumu or Pram for short is a lovely place up on the Kapiti coast and around 45 mins to an hour commute into Wellington.
> Has a good mix of shops etc at the junction with state highway 1 and a very good golf course!!!
> Personally we would rather live a little further South at Raumati Beach or Raumati South instead of Pram but that's just a personal choice. To us Raumati Beach is the nicest of the three and has a very good village feel, good cafes, a few good restaurants, take aways, superb kids playground and right on the beach.
> Don't expect a sun kissed white sand tropical beach up the Kapiti coast though. Was very disappointed the first time we went.
> It's very exposed to the elements, usually very windy, covered in drift wood and a bit on the cold side without any protection from the elements.
> Don't get me wrong it's better than Southport beach ;-)
> but all in all its only really perfect for walking the dog, bike ride, having a run, playing with the kids collecting shells, wood, pebbles and not for laying in the open, sunbathing or swimming although lots do.
> 
> Give me a holler if you want any specific advice!
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for all this info! It's so nice to chat to someone who knows the area instead of my husband and I trying to guess everything. 
For some reason I thought Raumati/beach wasn't such a nice area. I'm glad to hear otherwise because I'm seeing some very nice homes available there. Any other insight that you can offer would be greatly appreciated!  I believe Raumati is still easy enough access the train station?

I have more questions for you but I have to run off to work. I'll message later!  Have a great day!


----------



## escapedtonz

Kai-movingtoNZ said:


> Thanks for all this info! It's so nice to chat to someone who knows the area instead of my husband and I trying to guess everything.
> For some reason I thought Raumati/beach wasn't such a nice area. I'm glad to hear otherwise because I'm seeing some very nice homes available there. Any other insight that you can offer would be greatly appreciated!  I believe Raumati is still easy enough access the train station?
> 
> I have more questions for you but I have to run off to work. I'll message later!  Have a great day!


Hi,

Yeah we travel up to the area often as we like it up there so much. Just wish the beach was nicer but hey ho you can't always have everything perfect eh!
Raumati Beach is really nice and I'd say the best of the 4 areas (Raumati South, Raumati Beach, Pram & Pram Beach).
I say this because it offers just the right mixture of shops, cafes, restaurants, people, traffic, take aways and other businesses most people want in a village. Raumati South just has too little.
Pram itself is just a bit too built up and all centred around the busy SH1 junction, a big shopping precinct, shopping business park and the train station. Pram Beach is better as a place to live but has that holiday feeling with many houses being holiday rentals and only basic shops and a cafe or two.
There is good access to Pram train station from any of these places as it is situated right besides SH1 and the main Pram junction.

There are other places further North like Otaki etc which seems nice but you are getting way out of a comfortable commute to Wellington but you will get more for your money renting or buying.

Question me anytime. Have good knowledge of the areas.
Let me know what you want as a place to live, where you want to be near, where you will be working.
We initially looked at the Kapiti coast to live but in the end decided it was just too far away from Welly for work.

Take it easy


----------



## freshstart2013

Hello im a fairly newish newbie... (first post)
We arrived in nz (wellington) just over a month ago. We have come here on a 2year work visa although we submitted our EOI and ive just checked to see and we've been selected.!!!! 
So now I guess its the waiting game to find out if we are allowed to apply etc. 

Our eldest daughter has settled into school really well which is a massive relief. Happy children happy parents. 

My husband had a job to come to. ive only just secured a temporary agency job. Ive been non stop looking and applying since our arrival and prior to arrival. 

Good luck to everyone else in the applications


----------



## freelanceronfly

*Just Saying Hi!*

Hi Everyone,


Charlot here from Australia. I would love to hear more interesting topics and great experiences from NZ expats as well as meet everyone here. We will soon launch our business in New Zealand and I'm sure joining here will surely help me a lot for the enhancement of our business.

Have a beautiful day!


----------



## scadauk2010

HI am a 31years old looking to move to nz from Holland with my wife and 3 kids I have a job interview on Skype on Tuesday morning for precast concrete work in ashburton.


----------



## Darione78

*New to the forum!*

Hi everyone I'm Dario, originally from Italy but living in UK since 2007. I'm moving to Auckland on Monday on a work visa, with my British wife and 3 years old girl. I just subscribed to this forum, I can see that there are already lot of information posted so I will go through them! In the meantime can you suggest nice areas to live in around Auckland? I've got > Orakei, Mission Bay, Kohimarama, Remuera, Meadowbank, Epsom, Mt Eden, Milford, Devonport. Actually, best question would be: any reason not to chose any of the above areas?  Thank you!

Dario


----------



## topcat83

Hi all you newbies - welcome to the NZ Forum!


----------



## anski

Darione78 said:


> Hi everyone I'm Dario, originally from Italy but living in UK since 2007. I'm moving to Auckland on Monday on a work visa, with my British wife and 3 years old girl. I just subscribed to this forum, I can see that there are already lot of information posted so I will go through them! In the meantime can you suggest nice areas to live in around Auckland? I've got > Orakei, Mission Bay, Kohimarama, Remuera, Meadowbank, Epsom, Mt Eden, Milford, Devonport. Actually, best question would be: any reason not to chose any of the above areas?  Thank you!
> 
> Dario


Hi Darione,

Welcome.

In reply to nice areas to live I can vouch for anywhere East (Orakei, Mission Bay, Kohimarama, & St. Heliers) I lived in Mission Bay for 12 years. I see you have a 3 year old, Mission Bay has a kindergarden in Atkin Ave

https://aka.org.nz/Akainternet/Temp...x?siteId=2&menuItemId=174&contentHeaderId=346 

When she turns 5 there is Kohimarama School which has a very good reputation.

Kohimarama School - Welcome!

It is close to the city with bus service, lovely area to walk around the bays, Eastridge for shopping Eastridge Shopping Center > stores

Below is a link with images of Mission Bay I posted some time ago.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/coffee-lounge/108360-images-mission-bay-easter-2012-a.html


----------



## Darione78

Thank you Anski that's really helpful. Mission Bay looks beautiful! The only issue they told me about is the traffic in the morning in the direction of the CBD.
They told me that it is quicker to get to the CBD from Devonport using public transport.


----------



## anski

Darione78 said:


> Thank you Anski that's really helpful. Mission Bay looks beautiful! The only issue they told me about is the traffic in the morning in the direction of the CBD.
> They told me that it is quicker to get to the CBD from Devonport using public transport.


Auckland's roads do not cope with traffic & depending where you live, & where you need to commute to & time of travel all effects the outcome.

Personally I would not live on the North Shore where you have to cross the harbour bridge into the city (congested in peak hour) & if there is an accident or it is holiday weekend it's chaos.

Having commuted from Mission Bay to CBD for years from my experience I could drive the 7km in anything between 12 - 30 minutes (& unlike many other places, you have great scenery all along the drive (Tamaki Drive) to the city. 

Faster route is Kepa Road. I found if I left after 8.30am the drive took 15 minutes, & missed the "school mum's taxi brigade" taking their kids to private schools in Remuera, Newmarket.

Auckland Transport Home

One thing to remember you may not always commute on public transport, Devonport is quite a long way by road to the city & quite a difficult place to get in & out of at times. Lakes Road gets congested. According to Google maps Devonport to Queen St, Auckland is 13.9 km & 18 minutes drive at current time 9pm
Mission Bay to Queen St, Auckland is 7.9 km & 13 mins at 9pm

Take a look at the drive on Google maps to see what I mean.


----------



## khyati.joshii

Hi all,

I am Khyati from Bombay, India.
trying to get the process started for expat to Australia.
New to the forum, and very much waiting to get the process started for immigration under residency to Australia.
I am working into Pharma advertising, and was willing to expat for listing under Advertising Specialist category. 

However, I need your expert opinion on this, as to how long does a category take to open under a state sponsorship once closed. and what can i do / how can i go ahead in the scenario if there is no state sponsorship at the moment in the same field.

Please do suggest, your suggestions are eagerly awaited, as I havent started with my assessment process yet. would like to know what are the options i need to look into and focus in such a scenario.

Many thanks.


----------



## freshstart2013

scadauk2010 said:


> HI am a 31years old looking to move to nz from Holland with my wife and 3 kids I have a job interview on Skype on Tuesday morning for precast concrete work in ashburton.


Hey just wondering how the skype Interview went?


----------



## EasyBoy

Hey Guys,

My name is Harit and i am planning to apply for NZ under SMC soon and working in IT field. Gathering information before applying.


----------



## topcat83

khyati.joshii said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Khyati from Bombay, India.
> trying to get the process started for expat to Australia.
> New to the forum, and very much waiting to get the process started for immigration under residency to Australia.
> I am working into Pharma advertising, and was willing to expat for listing under Advertising Specialist category.
> 
> However, I need your expert opinion on this, as to how long does a category take to open under a state sponsorship once closed. and what can i do / how can i go ahead in the scenario if there is no state sponsorship at the moment in the same field.
> 
> Please do suggest, your suggestions are eagerly awaited, as I havent started with my assessment process yet. would like to know what are the options i need to look into and focus in such a scenario.
> 
> Many thanks.


Hi Khyati - are you on the right forum? We're New Zealand - not Australia. Two very different places


----------



## scadauk2010

freshstart2013 said:


> Hey just wondering how the skype Interview went?


hi interview went great really answered a few q I had.just waiting to hear back said prob a week or so. fingers crossed


----------



## freshstart2013

scadauk2010 said:


> hi interview went great really answered a few q I had.just waiting to hear back said prob a week or so. fingers crossed


Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## scadauk2010

freshstart2013 said:


> Fingers crossed for you.


Thanks


----------



## scadauk2010

freshstart2013 said:


> Hey just wondering how the skype Interview went?


Got offered the job just waiting for the contract to come in


----------



## anski

scadauk2010 said:


> Got offered the job just waiting for the contract to come in



Congratulations :clap2::clap2::clap2:

You will soon be boarding a lane: to New Zealand


----------



## freshstart2013

scadauk2010 said:


> Got offered the job just waiting for the contract to come in


Amazing news. Well done.
Are you applying for work visa or eoi?
After submitting my husbands work visa with his job offer it took approx 10days including the weekend. Then ours were about 2wks. 

Enjoy the next chapter


----------



## scadauk2010

freshstart2013 said:


> Amazing news. Well done.
> Are you applying for work visa or eoi?
> After submitting my husbands work visa with his job offer it took approx 10days including the weekend. Then ours were about 2wks.
> 
> Enjoy the next chapter


I dont know yet wot one is better and after about a year my wife and 3 kids will be coming over so need to see wot the best visa to get


----------



## Rocky Balboa

I am new to this Forum. I have skill assessment from Australia VETASSESS. My occupation is Environmental Consultant. I am waiting for PR from DIAC, Aus. However, NOTE..in case my application is unsucessful, what are the chances of me getting NZ permanent residency? 

Can I use same Skill Assessment Letter for NZ also since its ANZSCO authority both work for these two countries? How do I go about? I have overall 7.5 in IELTS also. Please guide me..the cost of e Visa Application fees...what are job prospects in Nz? the method of applying..EOI etc.


----------



## chowdary_e

dahalrosan said:


> I am new to this Forum. I have skill assessment from Australia VETASSESS. My occupation is Environmental Consultant. I am waiting for PR from DIAC, Aus. However, NOTE..in case my application is unsucessful, what are the chances of me getting NZ permanent residency?
> 
> Can I use same Skill Assessment Letter for NZ also since its ANZSCO authority both work for these two countries? How do I go about? I have overall 7.5 in IELTS also. Please guide me..the cost of e Visa Application fees...what are job prospects in Nz? the method of applying..EOI etc.


Hello Dahalrosan,

On +ve side lets hope you will be successful with your Oz application, all the best for it 

and coming to your queries, the assessment for NZ is different from australia. it is done by NZQA, so you cannot provide the australian assessments to NZ. 
if your studies & university listed in the list of LQEA, you can directly log your EOI, either through online or written (if not you should be first assessed through PAR before log the EOI). once your EOI meets their criteria & selected from pool, you will be getting Invitation to Apply. you can find lot of related information in Immigration New Zealand


----------



## Jonathan Scher

Hello,

I'm Jonathan, 29, a French management consultant, moving to the other side of the Earth in a few weeks. And this is my second post actually. In the first one, I was proposing to exchange some English lessons for my French lessons. If you're interested, let me know !

Best wishes,
Jo


----------



## SROOKE86

Hi everyone,

My names Simon, i'm Fabricator Welder from the UK,

My brother who lives in NZ, has offered to sponsor me, My wife and son,

Im not quite sure how i go about emigrating and finding out the expenses

Thanks

Si


----------



## topcat83

SROOKE86 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My names Simon, i'm Fabricator Welder from the UK,
> 
> My brother who lives in NZ, has offered to sponsor me, My wife and son,
> 
> Im not quite sure how i go about emigrating and finding out the expenses
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Si


Hi Si - welcome to the forum.

First starting point is Immigration New Zealand - that is the 'bible'. 

Then have a good browse on this forum - there are lots of useful posts to set you on your way, If you have any specific questions, you can then come in and chat!


----------



## Cheema

Hi

My name is Harman, have 7 years exp in IT industry as DBA. Currently in India.
I tried to apply for Australia, but could score 7 each in IELTS exam, so couldnot proceed.
Now trying my luck with NZ Immi process. Hope for the best.

~Harman CHeema


----------



## Kai-movingtoNZ

Yes 200kph. It hit 176kph early on during the evening then 200kph at the worst point in the storm.
The strongest ever recorded was 275kph in Wellington in 1968 when cyclone Giselle moved South from The Solomon Islands and met another storm that was travelling North. The result was the capsizing of the ferry Wahine and the loss of 51 lives.

Not heard of any injuries from the recent storm but there is a lot of damage, especially around coastal areas. We got away with it without any issues but the pictures in Stuff.co.nz - Latest New Zealand News & World News, Sports News & NZ Weather Forecasts prove other people weren't so lucky.

Yeah we've been here 15 months and have settled really well. It's taken my wife a lot longer to feel at home probably since she has been looking after our son and hasn't been out working / meeting people, but luckily she has a good circle of friends now and can hand on heart say she has no desire to return to the UK although she does miss her family very much.

We actually feel we would like to try life 500km further North to see how it compares.
In general the weather is much more agreeable. Lots more sunshine, at least a few degrees warmer, more humid and possibly more rain overnight, no snow but could experience frost depending on where you lived.
Cost of living less, fuel prices less, housing less, rent less, you get more for your buck!
With that in mind I'm hoping for a transfer to Hamilton with my work so we can live in Tauranga or it may require a change of job which is in the pipeline. All depends if they can afford me 

Paraparaumu or Pram for short is a lovely place up on the Kapiti coast and around 45 mins to an hour commute into Wellington.
Has a good mix of shops etc at the junction with state highway 1 and a very good golf course!!!
Personally we would rather live a little further South at Raumati Beach or Raumati South instead of Pram but that's just a personal choice. To us Raumati Beach is the nicest of the three and has a very good village feel, good cafes, a few good restaurants, take aways, superb kids playground and right on the beach.
Don't expect a sun kissed white sand tropical beach up the Kapiti coast though. Was very disappointed the first time we went.
It's very exposed to the elements, usually very windy, covered in drift wood and a bit on the cold side without any protection from the elements.
Don't get me wrong it's better than Southport beach ;-)
but all in all its only really perfect for walking the dog, bike ride, having a run, playing with the kids collecting shells, wood, pebbles and not for laying in the open, sunbathing or swimming although lots do.

Give me a holler if you want any specific advice!

Regards,[/quote]

Hey there!
How did you fair with the quake? 
Well, we're pretty excited here. Our visas came through and we're now in final planning stages! We'll be arriving in early September. 
I know this may seem like a silly question, but I'm wondering about weather. Most of our things will be coming via container and taking a couple months to get here. We need to pack with us just enough clothes and such to get buy for a while. As it's early September, we don't know what to bring! Winter clothes? Spring clothes? Boots, sandals?  It's one thing to read averages and temperatures, but it's hard to imagine how it actually is.. Any thoughts?
We're going to focus our house hunt on the Raumati Beach area! Thanks for that info!
I'm so excited that I can hardly stand it!!


----------



## escapedtonz

Kai-movingtoNZ said:


> Hey there!
> How did you fair with the quake?
> Well, we're pretty excited here. Our visas came through and we're now in final planning stages! We'll be arriving in early September.
> I know this may seem like a silly question, but I'm wondering about weather. Most of our things will be coming via container and taking a couple months to get here. We need to pack with us just enough clothes and such to get buy for a while. As it's early September, we don't know what to bring! Winter clothes? Spring clothes? Boots, sandals?  It's one thing to read averages and temperatures, but it's hard to imagine how it actually is.. Any thoughts?
> We're going to focus our house hunt on the Raumati Beach area! Thanks for that info!
> I'm so excited that I can hardly stand it!!


Hey great news about the visas - congratulations!!!

No real issues with the quakes for us. The day of the big quake we were woken up by one around 7.10am which was a strange thing to wake up to. Would much rather have an alarm!
The big one came around 5pm and was the first we've experienced where we actually got down, covered and held on. Still only lasted seconds.
Didn't have anything fall over or off the walls but you could definitely feel the wave in the earth beneath us and the pulsing or vibrating. It's just plain weird. Only thing we've noticed is a new crack across the garage floor.....glad it's not my floor!

So you'll be arriving in September!
That is the first month of Spring.
It will still feel cold overnight as the temp plummets when the sun goes down but it will be mid to high single figures overnight. Still very changeable and mixed.
Many days will be in the mid to high teens during the day.
The weather on the Kapiti coast is generally always better than Wellington. A couple of degrees warmer and drier, doesn't suffer the strong winds and driving rain so you should see lots of clear blue skies and weather that is becoming more settled as the weeks pass.
I'd say pack spring clothes but have something to wear if it gets cold - so a jumper/fleece top and a decent jacket, but have some clothes for any good days like shorts & jandals. 
We've been in the area a couple of times this past fortnight and I felt chilly late morning but by early afternoon till sundown I was in a T Shirt.
The weather will be a mix of everything till mid to late spring when it should pick up dramatically for summer.
We came in Autumn and we packed for that time of year but also brought a couple of summer outfits and a couple of winter outfits. 
I had one fleece top and one rain jacket for 8 weeks and used them often.
Luckily the weather was pretty good till a couple of weeks into Winter but by then our shipping container had arrived.
We lugged a suitcase each full of Autumn and summer clothes on the emigration journey but needed winter and work clothes so we paid for one Airfreight package that contained winter coats, winter shoes, work clothes/shoes, little boys cot, cot mattress and associated sheets and sent that ahead. They usually take 2 - 3 weeks.
Means you can have essential things earlier than the shipping container which generally takes 12 weeks, but without lugging them the whole way.
If you time it right you can have the Airfreight package the week after arrival - be aware though that you must be in the country when the Airfreight arrives. Someone has to be responsible for it!
Excellent idea and glad we did it.

Raumati Beach is very nice. We've been looking around the area ourselves this last week


----------



## NiallAllen

*Intros...*

Hi there guys, just dropping a quick hello.

Myself (a Social Worker) and my girlfriend ( a early years teacher ) are landing in NZ for a relocation October 3rd. Just looking around for advice etc on making the move!

Cheers,
Niall


----------



## K_kumar

*Hello to All.....*

Hello All,

I am new to the forum and planning to apply for NZ PR. looking forward to get tips and guidance from Sr. members of forum.

just to introduce me, I am 38 years and B.Sc in Maths with PG diploma in IT management. total work experience 12 years in various fields of IT e.g. tech support engineer (HCL), system admin (Computer Science corporation), IT project manager (Barclays bank) 

As of now going through the official NZ migration posts for time being to get the fundamental information.

Any suggestion on the quick reference apart from the NZ official website.

looking forward to hear from you.

Many thanks
KK


----------



## escapedtonz

Welcome to the recent newbies!!!

If you want to ask anything specific just start a new thread in the NZ forum.

Good luck with your process.


----------



## manishkrchaudhary

This is my first thread. If I miss anything please correct me.

Here is my points and questions regarding the skilled migration/immigration. 

	I have 7 Years of Experience in The IT industry as a Software Engineer.
	I have done Two years Diploma in Computer from NIIT New Delhi in 2003.
	I have done BA from Delhi University in 2003. It is not regular degree. It is through from correspondence.
	I have done MCA from Sikkim Manipal University in 2009. It is not regular. It is through from Distance Learning.
	I started my job from May, 2006 onward to till date without any break. It is full time job and permanent employment.
	My Age is 35 Year.
	Married
	Spouse qualification is MA from Patna University. 



1)	My question is can I eligible for Skilled Migration/immigration for NZ?
2)	Can I claim 60 point for education As per immigration law?
3)	Can I claim point for 7 years of experience?
4)	Can I claim 20 point for spouse as per law?

Senior please reply me.

Regards,
Manish


----------



## Kai-movingtoNZ

escapedtonz said:


> Hey great news about the visas - congratulations!!!
> 
> No real issues with the quakes for us. The day of the big quake we were woken up by one around 7.10am which was a strange thing to wake up to. Would much rather have an alarm!
> The big one came around 5pm and was the first we've experienced where we actually got down, covered and held on. Still only lasted seconds.
> Didn't have anything fall over or off the walls but you could definitely feel the wave in the earth beneath us and the pulsing or vibrating. It's just plain weird. Only thing we've noticed is a new crack across the garage floor.....glad it's not my floor!
> 
> So you'll be arriving in September!
> That is the first month of Spring.
> It will still feel cold overnight as the temp plummets when the sun goes down but it will be mid to high single figures overnight. Still very changeable and mixed.
> Many days will be in the mid to high teens during the day.
> The weather on the Kapiti coast is generally always better than Wellington. A couple of degrees warmer and drier, doesn't suffer the strong winds and driving rain so you should see lots of clear blue skies and weather that is becoming more settled as the weeks pass.
> I'd say pack spring clothes but have something to wear if it gets cold - so a jumper/fleece top and a decent jacket, but have some clothes for any good days like shorts & jandals.
> We've been in the area a couple of times this past fortnight and I felt chilly late morning but by early afternoon till sundown I was in a T Shirt.
> The weather will be a mix of everything till mid to late spring when it should pick up dramatically for summer.
> We came in Autumn and we packed for that time of year but also brought a couple of summer outfits and a couple of winter outfits.
> I had one fleece top and one rain jacket for 8 weeks and used them often.
> Luckily the weather was pretty good till a couple of weeks into Winter but by then our shipping container had arrived.
> We lugged a suitcase each full of Autumn and summer clothes on the emigration journey but needed winter and work clothes so we paid for one Airfreight package that contained winter coats, winter shoes, work clothes/shoes, little boys cot, cot mattress and associated sheets and sent that ahead. They usually take 2 - 3 weeks.
> Means you can have essential things earlier than the shipping container which generally takes 12 weeks, but without lugging them the whole way.
> If you time it right you can have the Airfreight package the week after arrival - be aware though that you must be in the country when the Airfreight arrives. Someone has to be responsible for it!
> Excellent idea and glad we did it.
> 
> Raumati Beach is very nice. We've been looking around the area ourselves this last week


Thanks for all the advice! It's a great help!
We've starting looking more at Raumati Beach area now. From what you say it sounds like it would suit us best. We definitely want to be very close to the beach. My husband will be working in Wellington and in Pram, so the location seems great. For rentals, I've been looking on Trademe and on a couple of real estate sites. Any other recommendations for home finding?
So, just curious.. I believe you said you've been there about 1 1/2 years. How strong is your NZ accent now?


----------



## escapedtonz

Kai-movingtoNZ said:


> Thanks for all the advice! It's a great help!
> We've starting looking more at Raumati Beach area now. From what you say it sounds like it would suit us best. We definitely want to be very close to the beach. My husband will be working in Wellington and in Pram, so the location seems great. For rentals, I've been looking on Trademe and on a couple of real estate sites. Any other recommendations for home finding?
> So, just curious.. I believe you said you've been there about 1 1/2 years. How strong is your NZ accent now?


Hi Kai-movingtoNZ,

No problems, I'm here to help!

Sounds like Raumati Beach is going to be an excellent location for you. It sure is a lovely village.
Basically Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me is the central hub for properties and then the actual estate agents own websites.
There are other sites if you want to find a holiday rental, like Holiday homes and baches | Holiday accommodation | Bookabach or New Zealand Holiday Homes, NZ Holiday Home Accommodation Rentals, NZ Baches, book, bach.

Yes we've been in Wellington a few days off 17 months now and no, I haven't picked up any Kiwi accent. Don't think I ever will. I'd say I sound even more broad Lancashire than I did at home 

Was out on the bike Weds, taking advantage of some excellent winter sun. You'll like this photo looking out towards Raumati from Paikakariki lookout


----------



## agam

HI...my name is Agam..from Indonesia...I'd like to know how if I want to move to NZ
I'm 41 years old Man...


----------



## escapedtonz

agam said:


> HI...my name is Agam..from Indonesia...I'd like to know how if I want to move to NZ
> I'm 41 years old Man...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Your first stop as always Immigration New Zealand

All persons coming to NZ need a visa to allow entry whether that is for visitor purposes, study purposes or work purposes etc.

All the information you need can be found on the website and any other questions can be asked on the forum in the hope another member or members can help with their experiences of the process.

Regards,


----------



## Kai-movingtoNZ

escapedtonz said:


> Hi Kai-movingtoNZ,
> 
> No problems, I'm here to help!
> 
> Sounds like Raumati Beach is going to be an excellent location for you. It sure is a lovely village.
> Basically Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me is the central hub for properties and then the actual estate agents own websites.
> There are other sites if you want to find a holiday rental, like Holiday homes and baches | Holiday accommodation | Bookabach or New Zealand Holiday Homes, NZ Holiday Home Accommodation Rentals, NZ Baches, book, bach.
> 
> Yes we've been in Wellington a few days off 17 months now and no, I haven't picked up any Kiwi accent. Don't think I ever will. I'd say I sound even more broad Lancashire than I did at home
> 
> Was out on the bike Weds, taking advantage of some excellent winter sun. You'll like this photo looking out towards Raumati from Paikakariki lookout


Wow, what a view! That's gorgeous! So, I'm crazy about the view and the beach, and my husband really wants your bike! LOL 

I'm going to check out those websites right now! Thank you! 
27 more sleeps until we fly


----------



## gina_alessi

*I'm new!*

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum and thought I'd start by introducing myself here. I'm Gina, 23 and hoping to someday secure a work Visa in NZ and spend time in the unique and beautiful country that first captured the attention of my 11 year-old self in 2001!


----------



## escapedtonz

gina_alessi said:


> Hello everyone! I'm new to the forum and thought I'd start by introducing myself here. I'm Gina, 23 and hoping to someday secure a work Visa in NZ and spend time in the unique and beautiful country that first captured the attention of my 11 year-old self in 2001!


Hi, welcome.
Hope you get to fulfil your dreams!


----------



## shiva906

Hello pals,

I am newbiee to this forum and aspiring for a PR of NZ 

Can anyone let me know the IT market in NZ and wat is the cost of living?

How much time would it take for a visa grant (On an average time including EOI )

Appreciate if anyone guide me the overall process.


Thanks
Ram


----------



## canuck88

Hi everyone!

My name is Erin and I'm a 25-year-old Canadian who is looking to move to New Zealand to live with and marry my Kiwi fiance and attend university for postgraduate studies.

I've been living and working in South Korea for the past two years as an English Teacher and ready to make New Zealand my next stop (after a brief much-needed visit home, of course)!


----------



## waves&snow

Hi All!,
New to the forum, been in NZ a few months with a new job. Loving Auckland, looking forward to summer and a bit of sunbaking. Missing Sydney a little but trying to sprout a new life here in NZ.


----------



## timleelucas

Woody68 said:


> Realised I posted elsewhere without introducing myself!
> 
> My OH flew to Auckland a few weeks ago, our 2 sons (5 and 2) and I will join him when we sell our house - going on the market next week, finally!!
> 
> Looking at the Whangaparaoa area or further west, towards Helensville. OH works in Takapuna.
> 
> Got our first shipping quote this morning - ouch!!!




HI, did you end up moving to Whangaparaoa?? We will be arriving in Jan 2014, my son will be just turned 7 and starting at Whangaparaoa primary school on ladies mile. cheers, Leanne


----------



## escapedtonz

timleelucas said:


> HI, did you end up moving to Whangaparaoa?? We will be arriving in Jan 2014, my son will be just turned 7 and starting at Whangaparaoa primary school on ladies mile. cheers, Leanne


You might struggle for a reply. This post was 18 months ago and the last post from that member was 21st March 2012.

Regards,


----------



## Coachgirl

*It's been a long time!*



Coachgirl said:


> Hi, I'm Elizabeth (late 20s) currently living in England, and looking to relocate NZ with my partner Mark.
> We are right at the beginning having attended an Expo in July and just getting our heads round all the points, skills shortages etc. Any tips people can give on the process would be much appreciated.


Wow- I first posted on here back in September 2011. Fast forward 2 years, my partner re-trained as a plasterer, got work experience and is searching for work. Where does the time go? 

Still no promises of work yet, as we're so far away, so we're taking a bit of a gamble and coming out on a fact finding/research visa. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## aarr

*heloo*

Hi everyone.

I am Amit. 28 n a chef by profession. Currently in Maldives. Would like to move to new zealand. Any leads would be much appreciated , either on.getting a work permit or skilled pr.

Cheers...


----------



## escapedtonz

aarr said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I am Amit. 28 n a chef by profession. Currently in Maldives. Would like to move to new zealand. Any leads would be much appreciated , either on.getting a work permit or skilled pr.
> 
> Cheers...


Hi and welcome to the forum,

Why oh why would you ever want to leave The Maldives 
Stunningly beautiful place (honeymooned on Sun Island 2008).
One day I'm going back, after I've toured all corners of NZ of course.

Good luck with the process.

Try the Immigration website first to see the criteria you have to meet to enable entry into NZ via the different visas.

www.immigration.govt.nz

I'd expect that you would need a job offer to give you enough points for a Residency application and also the Temp Work Visa route also needs a job offer.
All you can do is look at job adverts on www.seek.co.nz and www.trademe.co.nz and maybe sign up with a recruitment agency here in NZ (no cost to you) to see if they can find you work.
Be proactive. Ensure you have a good cv and cover letter and maybe write / email potential employers in NZ to directly ask for work.


----------



## pmbpro

Hi everyone,

I'm Paula, 45, and I've been a Pre-Press/Digital Production Specialist and Graphic Designer for 22 years. I've also been doing Photography for 7 years.

My passions are in anything creative (esp. Photography lately  ), whether at work or leisure -- and also living a health and fitness-oriented lifestyle.

I want to live in New Zealand because I've been seeking a new place that's more open to a better work/life balance, explore new cultures and share my interests with others in a different country.

I've started my initial research, and I'm working on more specific details (i.e. my qualifications) to see if I can make it there. I knew I'd have some questions beyond the Immigration information, so I figured this forum would be a perfect place to join. I'm glad I found it.


----------



## Joshua82

Hi everyone,

My name is Joshua, 31 and my wife and I are looking into moving to New Zealand from Canada sometime in the next few years. No kids for the foreseeable future.

I have a Bachelors of Management; minor in Information Systems and currently work as a IT Service Manager at a large health care entity. A large part of my work revolves around process management and utilizing ITIL best practices. My wife is currently working on a diploma in Unit Clerking (she does want to get into Veterinary work eventually).


----------



## pmbpro

Wow! Another Canadian intro within 24 hours! 

Hi Joshua! :wave:


----------



## Joshua82

Hi there Paula! Good to see that another Canadian is thinking of moving to NZ.


----------



## naposhian

*Moved to New Zealand recently*

Hi! I'm Nan and moved to Hawkes Bay about a year and a half ago. Now we are living part time in NZ and California, where we're from. We LOVE New Zealand so much that we bought a house in Napier. I'm hoping to meet some other expats and share ideas for living well in our new country. I've learned a lot from our first year in NZ and hope to share some of what worked well and what didn't.


----------



## k.Marie_Me

*Feeling a pull to move*

Both my husband and I have been feeling a strong pull to move from the US to New Zealand. We've had the desire to travel for years before we married, but it's only been recently that we genuinely feel a distinct charge for relocation, and that it will happen within the next year or so. Neither of us have ever moved internationally, and despite the basic walk through for a move to NZ, I'm still feeling a bit lost... We're fully prepared to sell all we have- aside from possibly our two couches, our son's bedroom set, some pots and pans, and whatever clothes and such that we'll need. We want to stay as streamlined as possible. Our son is nearing a year old and we'll also be bringing our small dog. 

Any help from those who have recently made this kind of move would be GREATLY appreciated. 

Btw- my name is Kelly! My husband's name is Derek, and our son's name is Jude.


----------



## naposhian

It is exciting to give into your dreams and move to a foreign country, especially one as beautiful as New Zealand. And it's daunting once you start the process. My partner is a Dr. at the hospital in Hawkes Bay, which is on the east coast of the north island. So I got a 1 year work visa just because I am with him. We had to prove that we live together. I don't work in NZ, but it's nice to know I can. The challenging things for us was learning to drive on the left side of the road (turned out to be easy), getting used to the grocery stores, finding out how expensive things are here, and not getting to watch my favorite shows on TV. The things I love are the friendly people (so willing to help with anything), the many orchards, farm stands everywhere, farmers market on Sundays, wonderful restaurants and wineries, beautiful landscapes, beaches, mountains, turquoise ocean, tons of hiking trails and bike trails, watching rugby with all the locals at the bars, or loading onto the many party buses to see the local rugby games, So much!!! I've been back in the US for the last 7 months but getting ready to go back to NZ and can't wait, just in time for their spring and summer. If you have any specific questions about living there, feel free to ask!


----------



## k.Marie_Me

It's EXTREMELY daunting, naposhian! I'm beyond excited for all of the natural offerings that NZ has- as I literally crave the outdoors yet find that we're extremely deprived of them, since our area is away from good nature and the gas to get there is outrageous. We're an extremely simple family, who have become quite adept at surviving off of nearly nothing ((not always intentionally)) so as long as we have basics, we'll be thrilled. 

I just don't know where to start. My husband works for a company who has a location in NZ, but we aren't sure if a transfer is possible. I'd prefer to remain at home with our son, so I won't be looking for a job, but I don't know how to go about guiding him through the job hunt/visa application process- at all. I don't even know how to process the fees page on the NZ immigration site. 

Basically, I'd like for someone to come, hold my hand, and walk me through this. Lol.


----------



## naposhian

k.marie...Did you look on the skills short list to see if your husband's skills would be desired and needed? Is he in construction? Because if so, Christchurch is rebuilding after the devastating earthquake and I believe they are looking for anyone in any related field. Gasoline is very expensive in NZ as is energy. Electric bills are high and most folks have a clothesline in their yards for hanging laundry. Most people drive toyotas or hondas or any car that is economical. You see very few status cars. Kiwis are not showy or into labels. Very refreshing after living in Southern California for the last 40 years! Homes there are cold too, poorly insulated so bring Ugg type boots. Buy all your clothes and especially shoes back in the states. They are wildly expensive in NZ. Actually clothes aren't that bad, but shoes? A pair of Nikes will cost you $200! Another thing. Even if you want to do volunteer work, you must have a work visa.


----------



## k.Marie_Me

Naposhian- we'll fit RIGHT in with not being showy or into labels. If we shop for clothes, it's out of necessity. It's been a strange journey for my husband and I over the last few years, but we've really been able to slough off much of out materialistic desires- even brand loyalties with grocery shopping. It's already VERY refreshing to be free of the confines of "needing" to have zillions of things that ultimately mean nothing. Since having Jude, I've been out of cold weather shoes anyways, so I had already let my mom know that I needed a pair of winter boots- preferably Uggs since I've heard they last forever. She works at Dillards, so she already is our biggest supplier of clothes and shoes, especially for Jude. 

Derek's current line of work is in color mixing for plastics, but he's fairly versatile, as he's also worked in the food industry, in landscaping, and he's fairly good at auto repairs. I don't know that he's ever worked professionally in construction before, but I'm sure if it came down to it, he'd be great. He's just not "highly skilled" with "many years of experience", you know? 

Also, now that you mention the needing a work visa even if you're planning on doing volunteer work, that probably means I would need one anyways if I'm planning on hand weaving baby carrier wraps and selling them ((even outside of NZ)). 

I need to take a look at the skills short list and show it to hubs- we might find something on there that he could contribute.


----------



## Eshay

*Planning the big move*

Hi,
My name is Esther, originally from the Netherlands but have been in the UK for 13 years. I'm married to a New Zealander and due to a sad change in our family circumstances in NL we are now looking forward to moving to NZ around Christmas 2014. Very busy getting all the paperwork sorted and trying to think what might be the best combination of a chance of a job, good schools and proximity to family members. At the moment Christchurch seems to make most sense although Wellington could work as well. I've already read some posts about schools etc and have found them very helpful but I'm sure I will be on here with loads more questions.
Nice to meet you all.
Esther


----------



## topcat83

Eshay said:


> Hi,
> My name is Esther, originally from the Netherlands but have been in the UK for 13 years. I'm married to a New Zealander and due to a sad change in our family circumstances in NL we are now looking forward to moving to NZ around Christmas 2014. Very busy getting all the paperwork sorted and trying to think what might be the best combination of a chance of a job, good schools and proximity to family members. At the moment Christchurch seems to make most sense although Wellington could work as well. I've already read some posts about schools etc and have found them very helpful but I'm sure I will be on here with loads more questions.
> Nice to meet you all.
> Esther


Hi there Esther - welcome to the forum.
With an NZ husband you should have no difficulty getting a visa - but don't forget to apply for one in advance! See Family categories
There's a strong Dutch community here too - there have been Dutch immigrants for as long as there have been Brits. So you'll probably find someone to natter with in your native language too!


----------



## gian.grewal

hi to all, I am Gian from India. I want to immigrate to NZ but have so many questions about my and family future. Like how are the job opportunities for me ( i m a civil engineer with 7 years of experience) and which city would be best for me... I have joined this forum so as to get good idea about the NZ before moving there...guys please help me....


----------



## escapedtonz

gian.grewal said:


> hi to all, I am Gian from India. I want to immigrate to NZ but have so many questions about my and family future. Like how are the job opportunities for me ( i m a civil engineer with 7 years of experience) and which city would be best for me... I have joined this forum so as to get good idea about the NZ before moving there...guys please help me....


 Hi, Welcome to the forum. Job opportunities for civil engineers is good as far as I know. Have a look on www.seek.co.nz or www.trademe.co.nz I actually have a golfing friend from back in the UK who migrated here a year before me and is some sort of specialist civil engineer. He originally landed a job in Tauranga, North Island but was a bit bored so changed jobs and moved to Christchurch, South Island last year where he's been much happier, a lot busier and highly involved with the after effects of the earthquakes. Maybe sign up with a recruitment agency that specialises in engineering jobs ? Will be free for you. All reputable agencies are paid from the employers to find them candidates. Try RobLaw Max Recruitment who have an office in Wellington - I'm signed up with them myself and have had a lot of dealings with them. Was recently successful finding an alternative role for me but unfortunately didn't work out to my favour enough to leave my current employer. They advertise all the roles on their website. I'd say in your line of work you could find something in all of the bigger places - Auckland, Hamilton, Tauranga, Palmerston North, Wellington, Christchirch. If you have anything to do with roads then there's 7 new projects of national significance due around the country. The big one is the Northern Corridor in Wellington. This is basically an upgraded motorway/dual carriageway between North of Levin to Wellington Airport - 110km long and $100M + budget. This will replace the existing single track cliff side sections with a new superhighway linking the Kapiti Coast with Wellington. This will open up this area of the country to more people as an easier commute. Only just received approval but construction due to start soon. NZTA have already started part of the upgrade in the city with the Basin Reserve bypass. You would have work for years being involved in that scheme! have a look on www.nzta.gov.nz or google the Wellington Northern Corridor Regards,


----------



## gian.grewal

thanks dear for the quick reply...


----------



## BenWah

Hi, 

I'm Ben. I've been using the forum to answer my questions but have never posted. Thought it was time to say hello. So, 'hello' 

I'm from the UK and am currently in Auckland having already got a temporary work visa for 12 months, which was something of a game in itself. I've only been here for three weeks, so it's all pretty new although I visited a few years ago and have family here.

I've applied under the Skilled Migrant category and am waiting for contact from my case officer.

Ben

120 points with job offer
EOI submission: 30 Jul 13
EOI selected: 7 Aug 13
ITA received: 10 Sep 13
ITA lodged: 8 Oct 13


----------



## jojo

Welcome to the forum. Its always interesting to here from expats who've needed to obtain visas/work permits etc - especially as it can be fraught with..............well issues lol!! Spain, in particular doesnt always make it easy!!!

Feel free to tell us anbout it all and/or ask anything, we'll endeavour to answer or discuss it.

Jo xxx


----------



## Leighr

Good luck chum


----------



## Medic84

*Me, Myself, and I*

Hello y'all!
This is my first post ever as a newbie to the Expat Forum. I'm a 29y/o F from a large city in Texas. I'm a Paramedic with 8+ years experience looking at a job overseas. I heard about Australia looking for American Paramedics and that would be a dream to work/visit. I'm single so I'm free to travel anywhere, anytime. I just finished my associates degree and currently working on my bachelor's degree in Emergency Management.


----------



## escapedtonz

Medic84 said:


> Hello y'all! This is my first post ever as a newbie to the Expat Forum. I'm a 29y/o F from a large city in Texas. I'm a Paramedic with 8+ years experience looking at a job overseas. I heard about Australia looking for American Paramedics and that would be a dream to work/visit. I'm single so I'm free to travel anywhere, anytime. I just finished my associates degree and currently working on my bachelor's degree in Emergency Management.


Hi,

Welcome.

If you're looking to emigrate into Australia, maybe say hello in the Australia forum as we're New Zealand and as such you're saying Hi in the NZ forum.

Good luck.


----------



## Medic84

escapedtonz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> If you're looking to emigrate into Australia, maybe say hello in the Australia forum as we're New Zealand and as such you're saying Hi in the NZ forum.
> 
> Good luck.




I love both NZ and Australia. I'll go to either place.


----------



## escapedtonz

Medic84 said:


> I love both NZ and Australia. I'll go to either place.


Ok cool.
Your first port of call then is to look at the Immigration website and research all the info in there
You need to make a decision on the best way to secure a visa which will allow you to live and work here.

Unfortunately paramedics aren't listed on the Long Term Skill Shortage List so it will be difficult for you to claim enough points for a Residency visa via the Skilled Migrant Route.

You could try to get a skilled job here from an accredited employer whilst still overseas as then you would qualify for a temporary visa or a work to residence visa maybe.

Other options since you are so young (not jealous honest!) are maybe a Working Holiday Visa which allows you to come as an extended period visitor but allows you to work also for a temporary period or even the Silver Fern Job Search visa route which allows you to come to NZ for a period of 9 months to find a skilled job. If you do you can apply for a further visa to stay and work. If you don't you've had a good look round at least but you have to leave the country.

There are other options also I'm sure. Don't know them all.

www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## Medic84

*Down Under*

I visited that website about 1 year ago filled out a response email, but I have yet to get a reply back.


----------



## escapedtonz

Medic84 said:


> I visited that website about 1 year ago filled out a response email, but I have yet to get a reply back.


Filled out a response email for what reason ?
What did you expect Immigration to do ?


----------



## Medic84

I was asking them how to obtain a work visa.


----------



## escapedtonz

Medic84 said:


> I was asking them how to obtain a work visa.


Mmm. Which is why you've not had a response.

Immigration are way too busy to answer questions of this nature.
The answers are already available in black and white on the website and of course it all depends on your individual circumstances whether you meet the criteria or not.
With respect to visas for NZ, it is the responsibility of the applicant to decide which visa is the best for them and the applicants responsibility to ensure they meet the criteria and subsequently get any application correct.
Immigration NZ aren't renowned or helping in the process although they will of course let you know what you have done wrong!!!
Maybe you should research a little more using the information available to you on the Immigration website.
Instead of using email contact which only goes to Immigration Customer Services, why not ring the premium number ? This is where you may get specific advice but obviously it costs.

Use the following links :-
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/worktemporarily/
http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/worktemporarily/requirements/

In a nut shell, assuming you meet the criteria for a Temporary Work Visa, you must secure a job offer in NZ from an accredited employer to qualify for it.
The job, particular role and the employer become conditions on the visa, meaning you would only be eligible to live and work in NZ if you stay in that job, that role, with that employer. This would be for the duration of any visa term.
If you wanted to change jobs or employer you would first have to approach Immigration to reconsider the changes and re-issue the visa with the amendments - if they approved.
The hard bit is to get a job offer from overseas.

Have a look at the info and if you have any questions, please start a new thread in the forum.

Regards,


----------



## Medic84

Ok, Thanks! This does help alot.


----------



## Grombomble

*Auckland Bound*

I'm planning to move to Auckland in early 2014 from Germany (Munich). With my wife, 2 young kids, 2 dogs and 3 cats it will be quite a challenge but after falling in love with the place over the last few months, it's a challenge we're looking forward to. With the family and animals, and working mostly in CBD, Devenport or North Shore generally seems to provide a good balance of schools, access to the city and a friendly community.

All tips and contacts greatly appreciated. This site looks great for getting all the newbie questions answered.


----------



## N1cky

*Second hand car needed*

Hi there my son has recently arrived in Taranaki area and is looking for a 2nd hand station wagon - just thought someone here might be moving on or know of a good buy. I cant believe how expensive cars are in NZ compared with UK! Any help would be appreciated. It needs to be economical too! Many thanks Nicky


----------



## escapedtonz

N1cky said:


> Hi there my son has recently arrived in Taranaki area and is looking for a 2nd hand station wagon - just thought someone here might be moving on or know of a good buy. I cant believe how expensive cars are in NZ compared with UK! Any help would be appreciated. It needs to be economical too! Many thanks Nicky


This isn't a market place for goods or services. The forum cannot be used for personal gain or advertising.

Please point your son towards Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me or Buy New & Used Cars, Sell New & Used Cars

Other than this tell him to go have a look at the notice boards in his local supermarkets, plus there is always a main street or thoroughfare where people will park cars that are privately for sale with the ad in the window. He just needs to find out where it is.

Regards,


----------



## raman_kiwi

*New Member*

Hello Everybody,

I am Ramanathan from Chennai looking to migrate to New Zealand under Skilled Migrant category.

Currently looking for job in Banking sector in New Zealand....

Looking for a good support from the forum...


----------



## er.barathi81

raman_kiwi said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> I am Ramanathan from Chennai looking to migrate to New Zealand under Skilled Migrant category.
> 
> Currently looking for job in Banking sector in New Zealand....
> 
> Looking for a good support from the forum...


Hi Ramanathan,

Welcome to the forum, I am also from Chennai, India only.

All the best for your NZ immigration.


----------



## raman_kiwi

er.barathi81 said:


> Hi Ramanathan,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, I am also from Chennai, India only.
> 
> All the best for your NZ immigration.



Thanks... Like to know more from you about the process... and your experience of immigration to New Zealand...


----------



## ndosanjh

*New member*

Hello everyone m new to this forum 
My name is Navjit Singh Dosanjh from india (punjab)
I will lodge my file for student visa for NZ in few days so i need help...


----------



## vjan29

*Private Message*

How do I send message to you a member in my contact list.


----------



## escapedtonz

vjan29 said:


> How do I send message to you a member in my contact list.


Not until you have made 5 genuine posts and the facility has been turned on for your profile.


----------



## vjan29

When I open the website "www.expatforum.com", why I don't see the login option. Which page takes you to login screen from main page?


----------



## escapedtonz

vjan29 said:


> When I open the website "www.expatforum.com", why I don't see the login option. Which page takes you to login screen from main page?


You need to click on the "Expat Country Forum" tab at the top, then choose the forum you want, then log in will appear top right.


----------



## vjan29

escapedtonz said:


> You need to click on the "Expat Country Forum" tab at the top, then choose the forum you want, then log in will appear top right.


OK, it works. Thanks a lot.


----------



## vjan29

escapedtonz said:


> You need to click on the "Expat Country Forum" tab at the top, then choose the forum you want, then log in will appear top right.


Hi escapedtonz,

Can I know why it took more than year for you for Visa approval? Is it common? They mentioned in the ITA that it will be processed in three months.


----------



## escapedtonz

vjan29 said:


> Hi escapedtonz, Can I know why it took more than year for you for Visa approval? Is it common? They mentioned in the ITA that it will be processed in three months.


Yes of course.
We knew there was a high chance that our application would be delayed so we employed an Immigration Consultant.
My wife suffers from UC and was diagnosed 4 years before we applied and she's on medication for the rest of her life. Luckily no surgery. Immigration passed on her medical to the assessors and they didn't rule favourably so we fought them which delayed the application for a year - we won through in the end.
It's common if there are any issues with anything on your application.

Yes it should be processed within 3 months of them receiving it but that's just the start.


----------



## Crossroads

Hello!

I've been on the NZ forum about one week now. Been enjoying the sharing of information, very much.

My family and I are considering moving to NZ from the USA. I've been thru all of the official government and immigration sites, and like everyone else, have been overwhelmed by the whole process.

Currently, I am in the process of interviewing with a company in NZ. I've had a phone interview, and a SKYPE interview. I have another SKYPE interview scheduled for mid-January. So far, so good. The job seems to be a good match and the company sounds very dynamic, yet financially stable.

The "waiting" and "the unknown" are very stressful. Trying to keep a positive, but realistic outlook. Definitely very excited at the prospect, and very nervous, as well.

The wealth of information available here is very helpful. Your personal accounts and advice are all very much appreciated.

Best regards,

Crossroads


----------



## bannsider1987

Hey guys 

Jonny here form ireland 

Arrive in Auckland in 5 days time 

Getting real now 

Hope were all well 

Happy new year


----------



## escapedtonz

bannsider1987 said:


> Hey guys Jonny here form ireland Arrive in Auckland in 5 days time Getting real now Hope were all well Happy new year


Congratulations!
Hope it all goes well - good luck.


----------



## BraveTart

*Nosey Newbie - Countdown to moving*

Hello guys! 

I'm Carrie, 31 - originally from Scotland but currently residing in London with my kiwi partner (recently fiance). He's from Auckland and we plan on getting married early 2016 and moving over there to make some little Scotwi's. Thought it would be good to have a nose around and a chat with some of you on the run up. I'm sure I'll have loads of ridic questions for you all!


----------



## Leighr

Best wishes. Hope it all goes well !


----------



## Sakhan

Hello guys,

I m Shahid from Pakistan, applied for NZ resident. have sent application at uk office on 19th dec 2013. waiting for application to be allocated.

regards,
Shahid


----------



## vjan29

BraveTart said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I'm Carrie, 31 - originally from Scotland but currently residing in London with my kiwi partner (recently fiance). He's from Auckland and we plan on getting married early 2016 and moving over there to make some little Scotwi's. Thought it would be good to have a nose around and a chat with some of you on the run up. I'm sure I'll have loads of ridic questions for you all!


Hi Carrie,
Good Luck, keep posting your updates.


----------



## Moksh

Hi All,

I am Moksh. I am new to this NZ forum. I want to get some information regarding NZ immigration. Please find below my details:

Moksh Gupta
Software Engineer
Experience - 7 years
B.Tech (Computer Sc.) from Kurukshetra University
IELTS - 7 Overall
No Job in NZ

Wife:
Software Engineer
Experience - 5 years
B.Tech (Computer Sc.) from Kurukshetra University


I want to know, if I am eligible for resident visa or not? How much time it takes?


----------



## escapedtonz

Moksh said:


> Hi All, I am Moksh. I am new to this NZ forum. I want to get some information regarding NZ immigration. Please find below my details: Moksh Gupta Software Engineer Experience - 7 years B.Tech (Computer Sc.) from Kurukshetra University IELTS - 7 Overall No Job in NZ Wife: Software Engineer Experience - 5 years B.Tech (Computer Sc.) from Kurukshetra University I want to know, if I am eligible for resident visa or not? How much time it takes?


If you make sure the qualifications for both you and your partner are recognised or at least assessed and you can gain enough points on the EOI then I see no reason why you couldn't get Residency.
Assuming you score 140 + points on the EOI, submit it, and you receive ITA quickly it should take a year assuming you submit all the necessary docs and immigration don't ask for further evidence or your medical gets referred.


----------



## Moksh

escapedtonz said:


> If you make sure the qualifications for both you and your partner are recognised or at least assessed and you can gain enough points on the EOI then I see no reason why you couldn't get Residency.
> Assuming you score 140 + points on the EOI, submit it, and you receive ITA quickly it should take a year assuming you submit all the necessary docs and immigration don't ask for further evidence or your medical gets referred.


I roughly calculated my points in NZ website and it makes to 145. I am sure qualification for both are recognized and even don't need assessment as Kurukshetra University is in exempt list (Appendix 3 - List of Qualifications Exempt from Assessment).


----------



## Sakhan

Moksh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Moksh. I am new to this NZ forum. I want to get some information regarding NZ immigration. Please find below my details:
> 
> Moksh Gupta
> Software Engineer
> Experience - 7 years
> B.Tech (Computer Sc.) from Kurukshetra University
> IELTS - 7 Overall
> No Job in NZ
> 
> Wife:
> Software Engineer
> Experience - 5 years
> B.Tech (Computer Sc.) from Kurukshetra University
> 
> 
> I want to know, if I am eligible for resident visa or not? How much time it takes?



Moksh,

You are eligible for the resident visa. 


Regards,
Shahid


----------



## Moksh

Sakhan said:


> Moksh,
> 
> You are eligible for the resident visa.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shahid



Can you please clear me one more thing?

Somebody was telling me that, they (NZ govt.) sometimes give Job Search visa instead of resident visa even with 145 points, if you are applying without having job offer in NZ and it is on their discretion. Is it true? If it is true then what is the probability of getting resident visa in my case?

Thanks,
Moksh


----------



## Sakhan

Moksh said:


> Can you please clear me one more thing?
> 
> Somebody was telling me that, they (NZ govt.) sometimes give Job Search visa instead of resident visa even with 145 points, if you are applying without having job offer in NZ and it is on their discretion. Is it true? If it is true then what is the probability of getting resident visa in my case?
> 
> Thanks,
> Moksh


Yes it correct also mentioned on their website.
You seems to have good points to be eligible for resident visa.

I have also submitted resident application 19dec 13.

You also apply.


----------



## Sakhan

*Hello*

Hi All,

I am Shahid. Hope everyone fine. I have applied for Residence visa. Waiting for case officer to be allocated.


Regards,
Shahid

Points: 150
Submitted ITA 19th Dec 2013


----------



## bennymangan

Hi,

I am Benny, applied resident visa under Internal Auditor category and submitted documents on 27/01/2014. Waiting for case officer allocation. Based on the communication it will take six to eight months to allocate a case officer.

Thanks and regards,

Benny


----------



## bennymangan

*hi*



Moksh said:


> Can you please clear me one more thing?
> 
> Somebody was telling me that, they (NZ govt.) sometimes give Job Search visa instead of resident visa even with 145 points, if you are applying without having job offer in NZ and it is on their discretion. Is it true? If it is true then what is the probability of getting resident visa in my case?
> 
> Thanks,
> Moksh



Hi Moksh,

Thats true. Sometimes they will issue Temporary working visa with an expiry date of 9 months. You should find a job within 9 months then they will extent your visa period.


----------



## HettWhen

I have been granted a Temp Residence Visa, based off of Family status (Wife is a Kiwi)....

Similar question: Does this VISA automatically enable me to work? - or - Do I need to get a Work Permit or such?

We land in NZ next month (Feb 2014)

HettWhen


----------



## crimsonbinome22

Hi guys, my name is Tom and I've just moved to Auckland from Australia. Already have work sorted so just looking for a place to rent for a while


----------



## escapedtonz

HettWhen said:


> I have been granted a Temp Residence Visa, based off of Family status (Wife is a Kiwi).... Similar question: Does this VISA automatically enable me to work? - or - Do I need to get a Work Permit or such? We land in NZ next month (Feb 2014) HettWhen


Nah you should be sweet to work, unless any conditions have been imposed ?
Don't understand why you have been given a Temp Residency Visa - can't actually say I've heard of a temp residency visa.
Why didn't immigration award a full Partnership Residency Visa ?


----------



## HettWhen

As I understand, it is a temporary residence VISA, that can be converted into a Permanent Residence VISA after a year or so.


----------



## lasiya

hello there, Iam Lasiya from chennai, India,, Will be moving to australia soon, Got my PR under NSW state sponsorship


----------



## keith1314

Hello everybody. I'm from Greece...Thinking to immigrate to Australia or New Zealand...Skills already assessed...waiting to take ielts exams...


----------



## sonicjar

*Hello!!*

Hi Guys, 

Just joined the NZ forum. I am starting my preparation to apply for migration to NZ and hope to interact with fellow members who are in the same boat.

I have 10+ years of experience in software industry and i am married, and currently living in Mumbai, India

Currently I am not sure how much time this entire process of moving will take, but me and my wife have made up the decision to move asap.

So any comments, tips or any helpful suggestion to set the expectations right would be great..

See you all

Cheers


----------



## rickyjames123

hey, 
i m Ricky James..
i love NZ this is amazing haven.... all world:thumb:


----------



## eastmtn

I thought I'd make my first post an introduction. I'm currently living in New Mexico USA and working in the energy industry as a Transmission Grid Operator. I'm very interested in moving to NZ and have begun researching the possibilities. The lifestyle and culture of NZ, on the surface, appear to be right inline with my family's values. I'm hoping to dig deeper and make the decision to move a well rewarded one.

Thanks to everyone for all of the great insights.


----------



## Coachgirl

Hi everyone! 
We've finally made it to New Zealand and are in Christchurch. Does anyone know of any ex pat social events/groups in the area?
Many Thanks


----------



## mudassarsos

Hi, I am mudassar new member on this forum and have applied for New Zealand Immigration.


----------



## Sakhan

mudassarsos said:


> Hi, I am mudassar new member on this forum and have applied for New Zealand Immigration.


Asalaam alaikum n hello mudassar,

When did you apply and where do u live in Saudia.
What is your application status?

Regards,
Shahid


----------



## Diego R

Hello all! My name is Diego and I currently live in San Diego, California. I'm planning to move down to NZ with my family in the near future. We have a 1.5 year old son and really want to provide a quiet, safe and natural environment for him. We are also over the impersonal, noisy and hectic city life. 

We are booking a flight to NZ this September to check out the North and South Islands, although we are becoming partial to the South, in particular Nelson. 

It would be great to make a few contacts here to give us some pointers for our trip.

Cheers,

Diego


----------



## fr3no

Hi All, i am Alessio and at the moment i am in NZ with my wife Samanta on a WHV. Great country and great people, if someone get round franz josef glacier can find us in one of the pubs training our bicipit with a pint. 

Enjoy.


----------



## surejpjohn

Hi all,
I am Surej from Bangkok, Thailand. I am Indian by birth and lives here in Bangkok for past 12 years. Its a nice forum for all those who are interested to know about NZ and immigration procedures. The moderators are all very helpful and patient. Thanks for this great website.

Regarding my application, I submitted my EOI with 140 points w/o job offer sometime in August. I received the ITA by end of October 2013. Submitted the completed application by December 2013. Recently in February 2014, my CO ( immigration Officer ) has been assigned and asked me to submit some extra docs. Submitted all the docs asked and now waiting for the interview call. Hopefully in next month. 
Very happy to see your comments and posts and good luck to all.
Surej


----------



## bennymangan

*hi*

Hi John,

Which branch you submitted your documents? A case officer is assigned within this short span of period? I submitted my documents end of January 2014, recently they have requested some more details.In my case, a case officer is not assigned and it is only a preliminary checking before assigning a case officer. 

Please let me know your status.

Thanks and regards,

Benny


----------



## surejpjohn

Hi Benny
Nice to hear from you. About my application, 1 week before Xmas i submitted my application at Shanghai branch. They acknowledged the receipt of application on 26 December 2013. I had 4 supporting officers in Shanghai who verified my application and contacted me time to time. Later During the mid of January, they decided to send my application to Mumbai branch for further processing. Mumbai branch confirmed the receipt of application on 26 January and informed me that my case officer is assigned and will be contacting me in 10 working days. Exactly within one week, CO contacted me and asked me to send more evidences of my employment. I sent all of them last week. So far I am so happy with the way they are treating the applications. Hope you will be informed from them soon regarding your progress. 
Regards
John


----------



## pintspin

hi to all , 

i am syed , basically from karachi pakistan currently in UAE , ITA filed in march 2014 , waiting for CO , ... and during waiting my best time investment is to read this forum ... all members are really very fantastic and full of informatin ... 

and one more thing one of my friend recently visited dubai , he told me that he is visitng for 1 day to dubai, from karachi pakistan and when i went to pick him up at 3 am in morning from airport i asked for what training he came here for ? coz he usually coming here for IT trainings , but said that i came here for my newzealand visa stamping ,.....   and i have super excited and amazed by his victory and i told him that i just started my ITA 2 days back and i got several good advised on an interview from him as well. i will be poisting on his behalf on reallocation questions he might have ... 

best regards
syed.


----------



## bennymangan

surejpjohn said:


> Hi Benny
> Nice to hear from you. About my application, 1 week before Xmas i submitted my application at Shanghai branch. They acknowledged the receipt of application on 26 December 2013. I had 4 supporting officers in Shanghai who verified my application and contacted me time to time. Later During the mid of January, they decided to send my application to Mumbai branch for further processing. Mumbai branch confirmed the receipt of application on 26 January and informed me that my case officer is assigned and will be contacting me in 10 working days. Exactly within one week, CO contacted me and asked me to send more evidences of my employment. I sent all of them last week. So far I am so happy with the way they are treating the applications. Hope you will be informed from them soon regarding your progress.
> Regards
> John


Hi John,

Nice to hear from you. In my case, the migration administrator is informed that they will take 6 to 8 months to assign a case officer. I have read, the new processing branch at Mumbai, speed up the processing in India. I am waiting for assignment of case officer.

Keep in touch.


----------



## rizwanpositive

Hi Guys,

It's me Engr. Rizwan Ali. I am from Pakistan and currently doing job as a Project Planning and Cost Control Engineer here in Oman. I submitted my EOI with 150 points without any job offer on March 5, 2014 and it got selected on same day. Can you guys please tell me how many days usually they (INZ) take to perform preliminary check on EOI.

Best Regards,

Rizwan Ali


----------



## escapedtonz

rizwanpositive said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> It's me Engr. Rizwan Ali. I am from Pakistan and currently doing job as a Project Planning and Cost Control Engineer here in Oman. I submitted my EOI with 150 points without any job offer on March 5, 2014 and it got selected on same day. Can you guys please tell me how many days usually they (INZ) take to perform preliminary check on EOI.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Rizwan Ali


Around 4 weeks approx.


----------



## rizwanpositive

escapedtonz said:


> Around 4 weeks approx.


Thank you Escapedtonz for the prompt reply.


----------



## rizwanpositive

mudassarsos said:


> Hi, I am mudassar new member on this forum and have applied for New Zealand Immigration.


Hello Mudassar,

I am also a new on this forum.
It's nice to see that you are also from Pakistan. 
I also have applied recently.
When did you submit your EOI ?

Rizwan Ali


----------



## rizwanpositive

pintspin said:


> hi to all ,
> 
> i am syed , basically from karachi pakistan currently in UAE , ITA filed in march 2014 , waiting for CO , ... and during waiting my best time investment is to read this forum ... all members are really very fantastic and full of informatin ...
> 
> and one more thing one of my friend recently visited dubai , he told me that he is visitng for 1 day to dubai, from karachi pakistan and when i went to pick him up at 3 am in morning from airport i asked for what training he came here for ? coz he usually coming here for IT trainings , but said that i came here for my newzealand visa stamping ,.....   and i have super excited and amazed by his victory and i told him that i just started my ITA 2 days back and i got several good advised on an interview from him as well. i will be poisting on his behalf on reallocation questions he might have ...
> 
> best regards
> syed.


Dear Syed,

I hope you are fine and enjoying great health by the Grace of Allah.

I came to know through your message that you have submitted ITA. I would like to wish you very best of luck for your immigration process.

As you are well ahead of me in this immigration process and have completed most of paper work so I would definitely require your help at ITA stage. I also have made some research on this process so I am sure we can share information with each other to make our cases successful.

Best Regards,

Rizwan Ali


----------



## rizwanpositive

Sakhan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am Shahid. Hope everyone fine. I have applied for Residence visa. Waiting for case officer to be allocated.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Shahid
> 
> Points: 150
> Submitted ITA 19th Dec 2013


Hello Shahid,

I hope you are fine and enjoying great health.
May I know what is your recognized qualification.

Best Regards,

Rizwan Ali


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Hi all, I have just posted on another thread about schools, however, as I am a newbie I will here too.

I am English and my husband is Turkish living in England. We are in the very early stages of thinking of moving to NZ. My hubby not so keen as it will be even further away from his beloved Turkey. He needs some encouragement and information so that's my job! Indecently any Turkish people living over there? Make my job of persuasion much easier lol.

Have contacted an immigration agent and they are assessing us. We are of the older variety so not sure we will qualify and we have three young children in tow. We are looking at the Canterbury area but only due to the amount of construction there and my husband is a carpenter. Want to move over for a better lifestyle for us and our children, not for more money.

I look forward to hearing all your stories and opinions with an open mind and light heart.

The best to all wherever your are and where you are going xx


----------



## pintspin

thanks a lot rizwan , yes definetly i will be in touch with you , and we gonna share the information here for sure to help each other and others as well.

regards


----------



## Kimbella

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Hi all, I have just posted on another thread about schools, however, as I am a newbie I will here too.
> 
> I am English and my husband is Turkish living in England. We are in the very early stages of thinking of moving to NZ. My hubby not so keen as it will be even further away from his beloved Turkey. He needs some encouragement and information so that's my job! Indecently any Turkish people living over there? Make my job of persuasion much easier lol.
> 
> Have contacted an immigration agent and they are assessing us. We are of the older variety so not sure we will qualify and we have three young children in tow. We are looking at the Canterbury area but only due to the amount of construction there and my husband is a carpenter. Want to move over for a better lifestyle for us and our children, not for more money.
> 
> I look forward to hearing all your stories and opinions with an open mind and light heart.
> 
> The best to all wherever your are and where you are going xx


I'm in Canterbury (Christchurch), and can provide you with some information on the city at least; unfortunately, I don't know any Turkish people here, but in full disclosure, my life revolves around husband, kids, in-laws, and occasionally outside friends. 

For the sake of efficiency I'll just outline what I have found to be pro's and con's of living here, and make no assumption that other cities are the same.

Pro's:
Smallish city, not especially hard to get from one area to another
Generally pretty quiet, not a lot of violence, or police intervention (I rarely even hear sirens)
Nicely located on the coast with the southern alps an hours drive inland (and towering in the background of the city in every direction west!), and the whole of the Banks Peninsula "knob" at our doorstep
Garden City name that is well deserved--despite the ugliness of the earthquake damage, you don't have to look far to find something utterly beautiful here.
Kind of exciting to live in a rebuild city, even though right now much is still in the "planning" stage. 
Although right now there aren't a lot of "indoor" venues for fun, there is a TON to do outdoors. The area has great walking and hiking tracks; a number of bike trails; plenty of camping sites; fishing in the rivers, seashore, harbour; dirt biking, horse back riding, kayaking, surfing, etc. Even within the city limits there are walking trails all over, ones that are light and easy for the general public.
Many, many super nice parks! Just about everywhere you look you'll see a park; also there are a large number of libraries. Many of the public pools were damaged then shut in the eq, but plans are in the books to repair or replace at some stage.

Con's:
Housing stock--much like the rest of NZ, the houses tend to be very cold, uninsulated, lacking in comprehensive heat systems (central heat does not exist here in NZ), and over-priced for what you get.

Climate--the S Island in general has a colder climate than the N Island--BUT, if you are coming from a very cold and wet climate, you may find it is an IMPROVEMENT. I moved from California, so it was actually a climate downgrade for me, unfortunately. But, all things stacked up, it's a complaint I can live with. And, as I understand it, many people arriving from the UK find the climate to be quite nice compared to what they're used to.

Cost of living--on the surface can be quite expensive, although there are ways to cut that down

Aggressive--non courteous drivers--No idea why, but people in this city drive like they don't give a crap whether they hit you, or come close to scraping you as they drive. There is definitely an element of severe passive-aggressiveness that puts me on edge. I know the USA has a huge number of flaws, but in general, drivers there are pretty courteous, obey the rules of the road, and at least don't make it obvious they're trying to run you off the road. Blech--one of my main pet peeves here.

Insulated/reserved society--probably the thing I've had the most struggle with. Kiwis here are not warm the way I am used to from Americans. They don't really spontaneously smile or heartily laugh, and a lot of their communication comes across as unemotional and based only on being pragmatic and practical. I realize by international standards Americans are ridiculously optimistic and emotional people, but knowing that *I'm* the weird one doesn't make it any less off-putting to have to ask people if they are excited about good news they share (shouldn't I be able to tell by their expression and demeanor!?). It's like people are embarrassed to have emotions. I dunno, I don't think I'll ever understand it. If your culture is similar, it will probably be a non-issue for you, for me, I think I will always feel like an alien because of it. Btw, not all kiwis are like this, but, as a sweeping generalization, that is the "mass mentality" if you will. 

Hope this helps flesh things out a bit, best of luck on your research!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Hello, I am Gary, 54 living in Alachua County, Florida, USA. I am considering an offer in Abu Dhabi as Chief Apiarist (honey bees) for a member of the royal family and the Emirates.


----------



## escapedtonz

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Hello, I am Gary, 54 living in Alachua County, Florida, USA. I am considering an offer in Abu Dhabi as Chief Apiarist (honey bees) for a member of the royal family and the Emirates.


Wrong forum. This is for New Zealand!


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Thanks Kimbella for your reply. lol, yes I think being an American is probably why you find the locals a bit more reserved. I used to work with Americans, it's hard to keep up with their enthusiasm and humour sometimes, but personally I love people that are loud and over zealous, I will be sure to give you a big hearty hello if I see you lol. I do know a distant relative in Christchurch who came here last chiristmas for 3 months, and they were running back to NZ because they said England was just too miserable, no sun and raining all the time lol, they find the people here less friendly than New Zealand, so there is hope for us to find it friendly, but that is not why we are coming. We pretty much keep ourselves to ourselves and have a few good friends. Although, I do believe that when you live in a foreign country even your own countrymen are more friendly because of the lose of their family and wanting to feel like they belong, so they make more effort themselves. I have met a few kiwis in England and they appear to be lovely and very friendly.

Yes, heard about the cold houses and I have no idea what a 'heat pump' is but having lived in Turkey for 7 years with just a soba in one room in the winter then I feel it won't be too much of a shock. It is something that I do think about though, my home comforts, as it's easy to take for granted things like 'central heating'. I remember feeling very damp indeed in turkey lol, but when the sun shone, even though it wasn't hot, it made it all worth while and being outside more helped.

Yes, also used to aggressive driving due to my Turkey experience. It always baffled me how a population of people so generous and lovely and on the road turn to monsters lol. You never let anyone in, and if they nip in front of you, you have to chase them down hurling abuse at them lol. My husband now, still after living in England for eleven years will not let anyone out and shouts at me if I do lol.

We are looking for a better lifestyle and somewhere to challenge us for a bit. We were going back to Turkey as we have nationality so easy, but we feel for our children New Zealand would be better. We will be renting our house in the UK, so if we don't like it, then we can return without loosing too much really (hopefully), and then we will go to Turkey is all else fails. As the saying goes, if you don't try it, you will never know.

We are looking at Christchurch because of the work available for my husband. He is not happy about the weather, so we may move up north later if we feel the cold too much in our old bones lol. 

Thanks so much for your reply and comments. Anymore would be gratefully received.


----------



## Kimbella

Turk&EnglishWannabie said:


> Thanks Kimbella for your reply. lol, yes I think being an American is probably why you find the locals a bit more reserved. I used to work with Americans, it's hard to keep up with their enthusiasm and humour sometimes, but personally I love people that are loud and over zealous, I will be sure to give you a big hearty hello if I see you lol. I do know a distant relative in Christchurch who came here last chiristmas for 3 months, and they were running back to NZ because they said England was just too miserable, no sun and raining all the time lol, they find the people here less friendly than New Zealand, so there is hope for us to find it friendly, but that is not why we are coming. We pretty much keep ourselves to ourselves and have a few good friends. Although, I do believe that when you live in a foreign country even your own countrymen are more friendly because of the lose of their family and wanting to feel like they belong, so they make more effort themselves. I have met a few kiwis in England and they appear to be lovely and very friendly.
> 
> Yes, heard about the cold houses and I have no idea what a 'heat pump' is but having lived in Turkey for 7 years with just a soba in one room in the winter then I feel it won't be too much of a shock. It is something that I do think about though, my home comforts, as it's easy to take for granted things like 'central heating'. I remember feeling very damp indeed in turkey lol, but when the sun shone, even though it wasn't hot, it made it all worth while and being outside more helped.
> 
> Yes, also used to aggressive driving due to my Turkey experience. It always baffled me how a population of people so generous and lovely and on the road turn to monsters lol. You never let anyone in, and if they nip in front of you, you have to chase them down hurling abuse at them lol. My husband now, still after living in England for eleven years will not let anyone out and shouts at me if I do lol.
> 
> We are looking for a better lifestyle and somewhere to challenge us for a bit. We were going back to Turkey as we have nationality so easy, but we feel for our children New Zealand would be better. We will be renting our house in the UK, so if we don't like it, then we can return without loosing too much really (hopefully), and then we will go to Turkey is all else fails. As the saying goes, if you don't try it, you will never know.
> 
> We are looking at Christchurch because of the work available for my husband. He is not happy about the weather, so we may move up north later if we feel the cold too much in our old bones lol.
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply and comments. Anymore would be gratefully received.


Yes, it's definitely me that's the issue, which I take no umbrage at, I just occasionally miss the exuberant style Americans can have. It's not a smirch on any culture, more that I miss being able to "read" people better... plus, I occasionally feel like I must seem like a mildly hyperactive teenager when I get excited or happy about things. The videos we take doing adrenaline activities give it all away... guess who is "WHHhhOOooooooooing" tubing down the river, screaming down the water slide, yelping down the luge track, hollering and wave hopping on the jet ski ... yah, not my kiwi husband. LOL What's funny to me is that by American standards, I'm on the quiet side. I'm not loud and excited out of context (I don't think), but if I'm doing something exciting or getting exciting or happy news, you'll know by my reaction! Generally I'm pretty normal and straitlaced--just a bit mischievous! 
Yes, we should meet up if you wind up coming here. It's always nice to meet and greet folks you "kind of know"!
I think what your opinion of NZ is, depends on perspective and experience. People who have never left, or haven't lived outside of NZ for a decent amount of time, probably will think of it as heaven compared to everyone else. It's not, although I think it "could" be if our future generation is smart about it. The population and dependence on just one or two main industries is a big risk to the NZ environment and economy--but, neither issue seems to be anything the current generation in power wants to aggressively address. I guess they're too busy getting rich from it. My hope is that my daughter's generation will grow up wiser and with a broader global mindset from exposure to the outside world through media and internet. Anyway, I'm rambling, I know it. lol
Heat pumps are a real oddity to me, because the system seems so inefficient and underused. It is essentially a heating and cooling system, with a control unit anchored outside (much like a central heat/air unit in the US would look like); but instead of having a vent system installed in the attic space, with vents that travel to each room to deliver climate control, your "pump" is basically a unit that is attached to your wall, on the inside, it sticks out about 10cms or more, and is maybe a half a meter or more in length (very loose and approximate measurements here) and this delivers heat or cold to the one room it is in. I don't know why they don't utilize the different types of central climate control that many different countries have for whole house heating... here, you get one room heated or cooled (unless you have more than 1 pump installed!). Strange to me, given how cold it is.

All things considered, I DO love living here, and that says a lot, because I led a very charmed life in the US as well... lovely house, friends, job, etc. NZ has either matched or exceeded my level of contentedness in most areas. And, the things I gnash my teeth about really aren't essential to living (I miss going out for meals regularly [too expensive here and really not very good for the price--that's the California foodie snob in me talking, sorry], flavored coffee creamers, graham crackers, WalMart [I know, I know], central heating...stuff like that). However, the lifestyle pace is much more slowed down, and as I age, I prefer that. I'm a nature lover, so I NEVER get tired of the scenery--even in my most down moments, missing home, I really only need to look outdoors to appreciate my luck. California is also spectacularly beautiful, but because it is so large and populated, if you live in a main metro area (as most people do), you have to DRIVE to see the beauty, where the city ends... here, no driving required, just walk outside the house!

Best of luck on your journey, even if it just winds up being research--it's always exciting just thinking you might have an adventure to plan!

Btw, I moved here at 40, and despite the middle age, adjusted pretty well, I think, so there is hope for everyone!

Cheers!
Kim


----------



## Turk&EnglishWannabie

Thanks so much Kimbella, that was a lovely reply and I absolutely do understand that many things can drive you mad about a country but still love it at the same time.

It would be amazing to meet if I ever get there as I love an enthusiastic person who makes loud noises on activities lol! I am the same and get excited about the smallest things. My friends think I am a bit mad, but I don't see that, just love to smile and enjoy life. I would have to be a bit mad I suppose to give up my house, two well paid jobs and drag three children 'to the end of the earth' as my husband says lol!! He was even more shocked that I also want to bring the cat, but I might be pushing my luck there as he hates it lol.

Anyway, thanks again. You will see me around the site as need to find about a few things about visas and immigration agents etc.

Take care and keep "WHHhhOOooooooooing" lol xx


----------



## absalom7

*Planning to migrate to NZ*

Hi,

I am James, a Malaysian aged 55, recently on optional retirement after a career of 26 years in Finance. I think my chances of getting a job in NZ are slim considering my age. I have a degree in Economics and a Masters in Management. My career experience involved industrial development finance which entails assessing new or existing industrial projects for financing and managing a portfolio of clients. 

I would appreciate some advice on whether I should still pursue the job option (as I feel that my experience will be useful in the right organisation) or the possibility of taking the route through the Entreprenuer Work Visa. From my career, I have saved up to buy a residential property here which together with my retirement fund can provide the capital for me to engage in a business in NZ. If I was 10 years younger, I would not mind taking a bit more risk in business but as it is, I need to be a bit more cautious. 

Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## escapedtonz

absalom7 said:


> Hi, I am James, a Malaysian aged 55, recently on optional retirement after a career of 26 years in Finance. I think my chances of getting a job in NZ are slim considering my age. I have a degree in Economics and a Masters in Management. My career experience involved industrial development finance which entails assessing new or existing industrial projects for financing and managing a portfolio of clients. I would appreciate some advice on whether I should still pursue the job option (as I feel that my experience will be useful in the right organisation) or the possibility of taking the route through the Entreprenuer Work Visa. From my career, I have saved up to buy a residential property here which together with my retirement fund can provide the capital for me to engage in a business in NZ. If I was 10 years younger, I would not mind taking a bit more risk in business but as it is, I need to be a bit more cautious. Please advise. Thank you.


Hi James,
Welcome to the forum. 

When will you reach 56 years of age ? 

Regards,


----------



## absalom7

I was born September 1959, so I will be turning 56 in September 2015. 

Thanks and regards.


----------



## escapedtonz

absalom7 said:


> I was born September 1959, so I will be turning 56 in September 2015. Thanks and regards.


So you're 54, not 55!

Just establishing that you wouldn't be too old to apply for Residency via Skilled Migrant category. You cannot be older than 55 for this application.

You are correct it may be very difficult to land a job in your skill area, but assuming your skill is on the LTSSL and you meet the requirements of that occupation off the list I'm sure your qualifications and experience years give you enough points to guarantee EOI selection.
It's worth a try.
Why not have a look at the "points indicator" on the Immigration website to see what you score without a job offer.


----------



## absalom7

Hi, Good day to you, EscapedtoNZ,

I took your advice and checked my points. My score is 125 at best. Firstly my skills are not in the LTSSL or area of absolute skills shortage or future growth area (another way of saying I am quite useless to NZ at this point). Secondly, my age got me only 5 points. What would you advise I do to get a more favourable score, if that is possible? 

Thanks, appreciate your commitment to help others.


----------



## escapedtonz

absalom7 said:


> Hi, Good day to you, EscapedtoNZ, I took your advice and checked my points. My score is 125 at best. Firstly my skills are not in the LTSSL or area of absolute skills shortage or future growth area (another way of saying I am quite useless to NZ at this point). Secondly, my age got me only 5 points. What would you advise I do to get a more favourable score, if that is possible? Thanks, appreciate your commitment to help others.


You can get 20 points for a partner who meets the English language requirement and has the equivalent of a Level 7 qualification.
An extra 10 points if the qualification is lower than Level 7.
Have you got a partner ?

Future growth area is completely out as an applicant MUST have a job or a job offer in NZ to claim bonus points for work experience and/or qualifications in this area.

What about family already in NZ ? You'll get bonus points if there's a close relative here.

A job offer in NZ will give you 50 or 60 extra points but as you're aware may be difficult to obtain due to your age.


----------



## absalom7

I have a wife and a daughter aged 10. My wife does not have a level 7 qualification, she only completed O' levels. She has some teaching experience. As far as family already in NZ, my wife has relatives living in Wellington but they are not close as per definition by NZ immigration. I don't know if they will be flexible enough to give points for relatives outside what is defined.

Yes, a job offer in NZ will make all the difference. I have checked out some financial institutions in NZ which operate very much like the one I worked for, i.e. specialising in financing small and medium industries and start-up projects but I don't see them advertising for foreign candidates. I am putting in my job application despite the odds.


----------



## Student_260

Hi seniors, 

My name is Prakash and I am planning to do my master's in computer science from new Zealand. I have 4 years of IT experience. Could someone help me how the education in terms of research.


----------



## rasli

Hi guys,

Im Rasli from Malaysia
Plan move to NZ-Auckland
Current status : Waiting for result

1) EOI Submitted date: 29/05/2012
2) EOI Selected date: 13/06/2012
3) ITA Received date: 11/09/2012
4) ITA Submitted date: 11/12/2012
5) Interview by CO 16/04/2014


----------



## escapedtonz

rasli said:


> Hi guys, Im Rasli from Malaysia Plan move to NZ-Auckland Current status : Waiting for result 1) EOI Submitted date: 29/05/2012 2) EOI Selected date: 13/06/2012 3) ITA Received date: 11/09/2012 4) ITA Submitted date: 11/12/2012 5) Interview by CO 16/04/2014


Long wait between 4 and 5 ?


----------



## rasli

escapedtonz said:


> Long wait between 4 and 5 ?


Due to my wife pregnancies and miscarriage 2 times and delay the ITA final submission


----------



## colelcc

Hi all. 
i m cole. newbies here. 
planning to further my master degree in new zealand . 
just to say hello here.

anyway i m from malaysia


----------



## User20190511

Hi all,

I am Indian currently living in the US. Planning to migrate to NZ under SMC category. I have never undertaken an IELTS exam as it was not required till now for me. My UG education is luckily in the in list of qualifications of exempted from IQA assessment. I did my Education completely in English since preschool  Now, can I produce this as an alternative for IELTS certificate and what would be the probability of convincing the immigration officer?

Thanks,
Nandha


----------



## deepak09

Hi All ,

I am also new and is planning to apply for EOI as am waiting results of PAR for my MBA(Marketing,Finance) and Btech(Electrical) qualifications.

Please suggest how many points will I get?

I am working into SAP CRM/SD module and have exp of about 6+yrs into 3 companies, 2 being top MNC's (offices around the whole world) but one company whose exp I have is of 3 yrs is in India only. Please suggest will I get 20 points of Relevant exp?

I think I should get 20 points because MBA being my qualification could be considered relevant education for SAP CRM(Customer relationship Mgmt)/SD(sales & distribution). I need experts advice on this.Please suggest.???????

Points as per me:
Relevant work ex(6yrs) -------------------- ----20
work ex in Identified future growth area----15 (I think my exp falls into ICT Business Analyst)
Qualification (Btech,MBA)-----------------------60
Partner Qualification(Btech,level7)------------20
Age-------------------------------------------------25
Total-----------------------------------------140

Experts please suggest is my calculation fine?

Looking forward for quick response.

Regards,
Deepak


----------



## Macbeth

*Touchdown.....soon*

Hi everyone

We are a family of 3 touching down in Auckland in 2 weeks. Hubby arrived the end of March and loving it so far. We seem to be slowly working our way round the globe. We are a Scottish couple, with a year done in Belgium, 11 years in Southern Ireland (our daughter was born in Ireland) and at present we have just done 2 years in Canberra Australia. I should say we are really a family of 5 as we have 2 four legged members too, our well travelled dogs


----------



## Leighr

Welcome to New Zealand!


----------



## escapedtonz

Nandha said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Indian currently living in the US. Planning to migrate to NZ under SMC category. I have never undertaken an IELTS exam as it was not required till now for me. My UG education is luckily in the in list of qualifications of exempted from IQA assessment. I did my Education completely in English since preschool  Now, can I produce this as an alternative for IELTS certificate and what would be the probability of convincing the immigration officer?
> 
> Thanks,
> Nandha


If you supply a letter from your university on their letter headed paper and signed by their principal stating that your qualification was conducted entirely in English then yes Immigration may accept that instead of you doing IELTS.


----------



## escapedtonz

deepak09 said:


> Hi All ,
> 
> I am also new and is planning to apply for EOI as am waiting results of PAR for my MBA(Marketing,Finance) and Btech(Electrical) qualifications.
> 
> Please suggest how many points will I get?
> 
> I am working into SAP CRM/SD module and have exp of about 6+yrs into 3 companies, 2 being top MNC's (offices around the whole world) but one company whose exp I have is of 3 yrs is in India only. Please suggest will I get 20 points of Relevant exp?
> 
> I think I should get 20 points because MBA being my qualification could be considered relevant education for SAP CRM(Customer relationship Mgmt)/SD(sales & distribution). I need experts advice on this.Please suggest.???????
> 
> Points as per me:
> Relevant work ex(6yrs) -------------------- ----20
> work ex in Identified future growth area----15 (I think my exp falls into ICT Business Analyst)
> Qualification (Btech,MBA)-----------------------60
> Partner Qualification(Btech,level7)------------20
> Age-------------------------------------------------25
> Total-----------------------------------------140
> 
> Experts please suggest is my calculation fine?
> 
> Looking forward for quick response.
> 
> Regards,
> Deepak


Hi,

We aren't Immigration consultants and can't advise whether you are correct or not in your calculation.
You can't calculate a possible score until you have received NZQA assessment back anyway as you will not know how many points to claim for the qualification.

You cannot claim any points for work experience or qualifications in an identified future growth area unless you are already in NZ and in a job in one of those areas OR you are still overseas and have been offered a job in one of those areas.


----------



## User20190511

Hi, while submitting the EOI with Job offer, what is the normal waiting period between;
1) EOI selection from pool and ITA?
2) Visa application submission and approval?

I am concerned because long gaps would bother my employer. Also, how long will it normally take to submit the visa application after ITA, when we have all documents ready? 
Is it an online process without interview?

Thanks,
Nandha


----------



## escapedtonz

Nandha said:


> Hi, while submitting the EOI with Job offer, what is the normal waiting period between; 1) EOI selection from pool and ITA? 2) Visa application submission and approval? I am concerned because long gaps would bother my employer. Also, how long will it normally take to submit the visa application after ITA, when we have all documents ready? Is it an online process without interview? Thanks, Nandha


Hi,

1) normal is anything between 2-4 weeks as preliminary checking is carried out.
2) from 3 months.
3) time taken to submit documents after ITA receive is up to you to manage. Depends what things you need to do in that period ?
4) should all be online. shouldn't be an interview with a job offer.


----------



## happyness_searching

Hi,
My name is Neel and I would like to work in NZ. Would love if people here share thier experience with me.
Thanks


----------



## User20190511

Hi,

Thanks for extraordinary support provided so far.
I have few more questions:

1) Shall I apply for Work To Residence visa while my EOI is selected and validation is underway?

I am thinking about this option just for the sake of saving a lot of time involved in obtaining SMC Visa, so that I could join my new job ASAP.
2) If I apply for WTR Visa, will it impact the process of obtaining SMC visa in any way? Can both applications go in parallel?
3) What would be the least possible time gap between EOI selection and SMC visa stamping?

Thanks,
Nandha


----------



## escapedtonz

Nandha said:


> Hi, Thanks for extraordinary support provided so far. I have few more questions: 1) Shall I apply for Work To Residence visa while my EOI is selected and validation is underway? I am thinking about this option just for the sake of saving a lot of time involved in obtaining SMC Visa, so that I could join my new job ASAP. 2) If I apply for WTR Visa, will it impact the process of obtaining SMC visa in any way? Can both applications go in parallel? 3) What would be the least possible time gap between EOI selection and SMC visa stamping? Thanks, Nandha


1) if you wish to come to NZ earlier than a resident visa application would allow I wouldn't choose the WTR visa.
The intention of this visa is a route to Residency after 2 years. I'd say aimed at people who have a job offer but don't necessarily have enough points to go straight for a residency application as they don't have enough experience so are missing out in the bonus points for experience in a skilled occupation.
This visa allows them to come and work here and get 2 years of experience and then apply for Residency.
After the 2 years, the actual visa application for Residency is different. You would apply for Residency From Work as opposed to Residency via Skilled Migrant Category (SMC).

I'd be more inclined to apply for a Temporary Work Visa instead of the WTR visa. All the same requirements would apply but the intention of this visa is to allow a person to come here quickly and at any time apply for residency via SMC.

You can have a Temporary Work Visa or WTR visa and have a Residency application via SMC on the go in parallel.

2) no it shouldn't and yes they can run in parallel.

3) when EOI is selected the EOI will go through preliminary checking and if you're very lucky the least time this will take is 2 weeks till the ITA is received. Think it's taking around 4 weeks at the moment ?
Then once EOI is selected and assuming you have every piece of evidence ready, all your qualification details and documents, medical certificates, police certificates, relationship proof, English language proof etc etc then you could submit the ITA formal application straight away, so say this takes a few days to arrive and a few days till it is confirmed as received by immigration - let's allow a week for that.
Then as I say it will take minimum 3 months to have the visa approved assuming everything goes without a hitch with immigration.
Once approved you'll have to send in your passports and final migrant levy fee so allow a week for that.
Then it'll take minimum 2 weeks to get the visas back with the stickers in them.

So all in, as a bare minimum and assuming every possible part of the process goes your way with a green light you're looking at 4 and a half months, however I'd be mightily impressed if you pulled it off in that timeframe.

I'd be inclined to say minimum 6 months ?


----------



## User20190511

Hi,

Would it not be safer to go with WTR instead of Temporary work visa, when I have a permanent job offer and the intent is to stay longer ( assuming the SMC Visa takes longer time or goes wrong way) ?

Also, is there any specific advantage of Temporary work visa over WTR Visa? Like, the rejection ratio or cap/limit per month?

Thanks,
Nandha


----------



## escapedtonz

Nandha said:


> Hi, Would it not be safer to go with WTR instead of Temporary work visa, when I have a permanent job offer and the intent is to stay longer ( assuming the SMC Visa takes longer time or goes wrong way) ? Also, is there any specific advantage of Temporary work visa over WTR Visa? Like, the rejection ratio or cap/limit per month? Thanks, Nandha


If you have a permanent job offer the temporary work visa should be approved for the maximum time of 30 months which gives you way enough time to secure resident visas.
A partner should also receive an identical visa but based on the family stream partnership route.
Any children will have to go for special condition or extended visitor visas or study visas.

WTR visa seems to have many other conditions, like for instance a minimum salary of $55000 gross and a minimum 30hrs work per week to name but a couple of them etc - make sure you research both thoroughly.
I also think WTR can only be granted for a maximum of 2 years as the intention is you then apply for Residency From Work at the end of the WTR visa.

So in that respect you have more "security" being here on the Temporary Work Visa, which I don't believe is as conditional as the WTR visa.

For both visas the job that you do and the employer offering the job become conditions of the visa. If those conditions ever change you must inform immigration beforehand who will investigate if you still remain eligible for the visa with the changes. Sometimes you may not!!!
A change could be added or removed responsibilities, a different job, a different employer.

Sorry I can't advise which visa would be the best for you to apply for. That's your decision. If your not sure I'd suggest asking an approved immigration consultant.

As far as I know there is no evidence I've seen that says one visa is easier or more difficult to secure over the other. If you meet the criteria of any visa then you should be sweet.
I also believe there is no limit on the amount of Temporary Work Visas granted but there may be a maximum limit per year on WTR depending on your country of origin ?


----------



## Andylogic

Iam a qualified electrician with a trade test and a wiremans license from South Africa planning to migrate to New Zealand.i have done a thorough research about the job market and the requirements of EWRB of which i will do the 
registrations sooner rather than later.My concern is the costs associated with accomodation,visas, medicals when i have arrived in New Zealand to finalise the proccess if it happens i get a job offer,Please advise in terms of giving a rough estimate, thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

Andylogic said:


> Iam a qualified electrician with a trade test and a wiremans license from South Africa planning to migrate to New Zealand.i have done a thorough research about the job market and the requirements of EWRB of which i will do the
> registrations sooner rather than later.My concern is the costs associated with accomodation,visas, medicals when i have arrived in New Zealand to finalise the proccess if it happens i get a job offer,Please advise in terms of giving a rough estimate, thanks


All prices quoted in NZ $.

Accommodation costs can be cheap depending on where you are intending to base yourself, if you are on your own and if you have any stuff with you.
i.e. if you're a young singleton with just a suitcase of clothes and maybe a tool box for the job, you could stay in backpackers accommodation or just rent a room in a house etc. 
For example, here in Wellington in one of the Northern suburbs a friend of mine is looking for a flat mate to share his 2 bedroom flat with outdoor parking space and a garage for anyone with a m'bike at $125 a week plus the extra for power and internet share. Cheap as chips and there's many of these adverts for similar.
If you are a family then it's gonna cost a lot more as you'll want to rent your own house so you'll be looking at $350/400 a week for something decent going up to over $1400 a week for a palace with sea views!

Visa costs aren't expensive if you are just doing the temporary work visas - maybe just a couple hundred dollars but you'll also have extra costs associated like police certificates/medicals etc which may cost you a further $750 ?
Its when you go for something more permanent like a Residency visa via Skilled Migrant Category that the cost rises as these are around $2500 plus the associated costs as above for police certificates and medicals. You may also have to pay for qualification assessments via NZQA which if you go the PAR route first you'll end up paying around $1000 in total....$250 for PAR and then $750 for IQA full assessment later.
It's generally not the actual visa that's the expensive bit, it's all the other associated stuff that all adds up.

If you give us more info about you and your circumstances, where you wish to base yourself etc then we may be able to give you more of an idea what costs you are going to incur.

Regards,


----------



## Andylogic

Thanks for advice iam in a better position in terms of planning ahead, qualifications assessment would be done before I leave South Africa with the EWRB so I won't put that in that budget, once again thanks very much for highlighting me


----------



## escapedtonz

Andylogic said:


> Thanks for advice iam in a better position in terms of planning ahead, qualifications assessment would be done before I leave South Africa with the EWRB so I won't put that in that budget, once again thanks very much for highlighting me


That's great but all the EWRB are doing is assessing your qualifications and your work experience in terms of you being professionally registered so you can practice your skill in NZ - nothing to do with immigration and visas.

The only entity that assesses qualifications in the terms of immigration is NZQA. 
If you want to come and live here permanently then you'll have to check that your qualifications are either exempt from assessment or have been assessed prior to the Expression Of Interest being submitted.
This assessment or exemption (qualifications already assessed) gives international qualifications an equivalent standard level that can be claimed in relation to similar education levels in NZ. Points are awarded in terms of the visa application depending on the equivalent level achieved by assessment or exemption.
So don't forget to add the additional $1000 which will cover your qualification assessment in terms of a permanent visa application.


----------



## Andylogic

Thank you
Does the assessment done by NZQA compulsory for temporary visa or is it for permanent only
How long does it take?
Iam thinking of starting with a temporary visa then upgrade later because a permanent visa could be very expensive, please advise pertaining to the advantages and disadvantages!
Lastly where do i check whether i can be exempted from this assessment
Thank you


----------



## escapedtonz

Andylogic said:


> Thank you Does the assessment done by NZQA compulsory for temporary visa or is it for permanent only How long does it take? Iam thinking of starting with a temporary visa then upgrade later because a permanent visa could be very expensive, please advise pertaining to the advantages and disadvantages! Lastly where do i check whether i can be exempted from this assessment Thank you


Just needed for permanent visa.

If you are thinking of coming on a temporary visa then you only need to satisfy a prospective employer and the EWRB of your qualifications.
An employer so they'll offer you a job and the EWRB so they'll allow you to become professionally registered for your trade.

A temporary visa would only be granted with a job offer and they are good in the fact they allow you to be here quickly and are cheaper, easier and quicker to obtain.
Their only disadvantage really is you are tied to the job and employer for the duration of the visa, which can be up to 30 months.
If any of the circumstances change - ie if your job responsibilities or title changed, or the employer changed or you hated it and went elsewhere you are basically in breach of the visa terms and could be sent packing. Any change must be approved by immigration before it takes place.
There's also obviously an expiry date.

With a permanent visa - ie a Resident visa via the skilled migrant route, it allows you to live study and work in NZ permanently, allows you to work in anything and anywhere so long as you are supporting yourself and gives you access to everything a kiwi citizen would, however they are a lot more expensive, difficult process and take a long time to obtain.
The only conditions would be a 2 year travel condition allowing you to only come and go as you pleased for 2 years from entry. After this the travel would expire meaning if you left the visa and your resident status would expire.
Also, if you applied with a job offer (most likely for you if you were already here working) you would have to stay in the job for 3 months after visa approval.

You could apply for a more permanent visa at anytime.

For this application then the issue with qualification assessment comes in to the frame.
Have a look on the INZ website and look at "live and work in NZ permanently", then look at "skilled migrant category", then "points indicator".
On this form there are highlighted words taking you through links to other pages that explain.
If you click on "recognised qualifications" then you'll find a page with the country where you obtained the qualification and a table of qualifications listed by university or awarding body.
If the awarding body, or the qualification or any dates don't match up you must have assessment by NZQA.
If they are there then great they have already been assessed and you can claim the relevant points on the EOI.

If you need assessment then you can either have PAR or IQA.
PAR or Pre-Assessment Result gives you an indicative level only and is not guaranteed but it is the cheapest and quickest method and it's all done online. Cost is couple hundred dollars and it's meant to take 10 days. Assuming you get a result then you can use the certificate to submit EOI. Be aware though that sometimes PAR does not give a result and one has to go for IQA.

IQA or International Qualification Assessment is full assessment. It is carried out by NZQA after you send in all your qualification documents, transcripts, mark sheets etc. Takes 30 days minimum and costs $800, however this is the only way a qualification can be assessed and given a guaranteed result.
If you subsequently get the invite to apply you would have to go for IQA anyway if you had only done PAR for the EOI.


----------



## Andylogic

Thank you will go through the website and check


----------



## Andylogic

Hi , what are the typical daily expenses for consumables in NZ? 
What about clothing? Transport costs, please highlight


----------



## escapedtonz

Andylogic said:


> Hi , what are the typical daily expenses for consumables in NZ? What about clothing? Transport costs, please highlight


Have a look at NZ high street shopping websites to get an idea how much things cost.

www.mitre10mega.co.nz
www.bunnings.co.nz
www.briscoes.co.nz
www.noelleeming.co.nz
www.harveynorman.co.nz
www.countdown.co.nz
www.pacnsave.co.nz
www.dicksmith.co.nz
www.jbhifi.co.nz
www.ezibuy.co.nz
www.warehouse.co.nz

For other shops maybe look at a major shopping centre and see which shops are in there....
Have a look at Westfield Queensgate shopping centre, Lower Hutt or North City shopping centre, Porirua. The above is just a tiny number.

You'll also find that the sites you shop at in your own country may offer good delivery deals for shipping items to NZ.
We found there are regular free shipping deals from Marks & Spencers, Tesco's etc from back home in the UK.

Public transport costs are pretty good - around $5 - $6 for a 15 - 20 min train or bus ride single. If you buy a 10 trip ticket this drops to around $3.70 a trip. Even cheaper if you go for a monthly or annual pass. There are day rover tickets for around $14 giving unlimited travel over 24hrs.

Motoring costs are cheap compared to the UK. 
Fuel is cheaper. Regular unleaded approx $2.20 litre, super $2.35 litre, diesel $1.60 litre.
Vehicle License is cheaper. $290 a year for a petrol car. $440 for a diesel car. Motorbikes are between $450 - $600 a year.
Car insurance is cheaper and not compulsory. Fully comp cover is around half what we paid in UK.
A car warrant is cheaper. Around $20 with a voucher. This covers a car for a year until it's 12 years old then it'll be every 6 months.
Servicing/repairs/maintenance seems cheaper.
However, all that said it's more expensive to buy the vehicle in the first place as there's the added import costs and taxes to pay as no vehicles are built in NZ.
Diesels - you have to buy RUC (road user charges) which will be $58 per 1000km soon for Class 1 under 3.5 tonnes which is the cheapest class, so covers most 2 axle diesel cars.


----------



## escapedtonz

ayamgoreng said:


> Hi, i'm Ayam from Tunisia now in Belgium but want to immigrate to USA.


Hi,

Welcome to the Expat forum, however this particular area is for migration to New Zealand.
If you intend on migration to the US you need to introduce yourself on the US forum.

Regards,


----------



## Lucky135

Hi, my names Catherine and this is my story to date. Hubby and I moved here 14 weeks ago from Scotland as he is working for the same company he worked with in both the UK and OZ. We live in Devonport and have now settled in our new house(our 3rd house since we have been here).

I am job hunting at present and have had a few interviews but struggling to find a job with the work/life balance, luckily hubbys wage is enough but I fear for my sanity and waistline if I don't find something to keep me occupied as I work my way round Devonport cafes.

We have made a few friends from hubbys work but other than that it has been quite difficult, we have also travelled around a bit but we just can't seem to adjust and not sure why as we have both lived and worked abroad before and adjusted really well, I worked in Canada and he worked in OZ so we know what needs to be done to get involved but opportunities seem to lacking and we are struggling to find things to do.

I keep reminding myself of how long we have been here it although it seems longer and that we just have to be patient.

So if anyone can offer any places to go/see and where all the part time jobs are hiding I would be very grateful.


----------



## arjunjswl9

Hi,

My name is Arjun Jaiswal, I'm working in Pune in IT from past 4 years and I have planned to relocate to New Zealand. But being totally a new country, I'm unaware of immigration process, I researched for some immigration consultants in Pune, but I doubt they are fraud. I would like the forum to help me out with their valuable inputs about how to start process from scratch.


----------



## surejpjohn

Hi Arjun,
You should start from the Immigration NZ website. here is the link:
Immigration New Zealand | Official Government website
You can get all information about various visas that suit your requirement from that website. For example if you want to work in nz temporarily or permanently, your choice of visa would be different. You can check for your eligibility to get NZ visa from this link
https://visaoptions.immigration.govt.nz/Home/Landing.aspx

If you are planning to move as a skilled migrant, you may have to undergo a lot of steps. First, You complete an Expression of Interest, telling them about yourself, your family, your skills and your experience.
If you have enough points, INZ accept your Expression of Interest, and send you an Invitation to Apply. You complete it, and return it to them with your supporting documents. You get points for age, experience, your employability and qualifications. If you can claim 140 or above points, your EOI will be selected from the pool and will be invited to apply for residence automatically. If you are having points less than 140, you should not apply since there is zero chance for being selected. 
You can check your points from the following link:
https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/
Your qualifications have to be recognized by New Zealand authorities before claiming any points. If you did your studies in a recognized university/college in India, you will be exempted from the assessment by NZQA or you have to get it done by yourself. Here is the link to check whether your qualifications are exempted or not.
India

Regarding your employment, since you are an IT Professional, your work falls under one of the identified future growth areas. However NZ have some identified skill shortages which are explained under LTSSL (Long-term Skill Shortage List and ISSL(Immediate Skill Shortage List). The qualifications required for each job positions are explained in their website and your qualifications and job positions should be exactly matching if you want to claim points for your employment. Here is the link to long term and immediate shortage list. 
Essential Skills In Demand Lists
In summary, your skilled employment (plus having a job offer), your work experience, recognized qualifications, your age, partner's qualification, having close family members in NZ etc. are the major points contributing points in the eligibility check. 
As I mentioned above, if your total points are more than 140, you are eligible to apply for a residence under skilled migrant category.
Hope this helps... Good luck Arjun


----------



## arjunjswl9

Hi surejpjohn,

Thanks for a quick turn around. I read all of the points mentioned by you and would like to tell you I have already taken the point indicator test and the result which I got from filling up the answers were 105/140 points, which according to you is not good for EOI. However, what I read was that if I have more than 100 points I can fill up the EOI. So, does it mean I cannot apply for NZ now?..what can be done in this case?..Also can you help me explain the the terms "Areas of absolute shortage" and epmloyment location "outside Auckland".


----------



## surejpjohn

Hi Arjun,
yes, you are right. if you are having only 105 points, there is NO chance of getting your EOI selected for their consideration unless you have a job offer. Technically you can fill up an EOI but will not be selected. 
Areas of Absolute shortage: 
These areas are occupations in which New Zealand has a significant shortage of skilled workers. These are listed on the Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL). You can qualify for points if you can prove that your current employment or offer of employment meets the specifications of the LTSSL and that you are suitably qualified or experienced for the occupation. I sent you the link already for checking your LTSSL requirements. Just type your profession and see whether it is on the LTSSL and if yes, what are its requirements for claiming points. 
Employment location outside Auckland:
If your work or offer to work is outside the area covered by Auckland city council, you will be eligible for bonus points.

I am not sure, where are you lacking your points. I hope you know it already where you missed your points while checking your eligibility. So improve them such as gain more experience or grab a job offer might improve your chances. 
Or try for other visa types instead of a resident visa if you really wish to enter NZ. 
Good luck.


----------



## escapedtonz

surejpjohn said:


> If you can claim 140 or above points, your EOI will be selected from the pool and will be invited to apply for residence automatically. If you are having points less than 140, you should not apply since there is zero chance for being selected.
> 
> Regarding your employment, since you are an IT Professional, your work falls under one of the identified future growth areas


Just clarifying a few points.......

With a submitted EOI of 140 points or above the only automatic guarantee is that the EOI is selected from the pool.
There is no guarantee that this will lead to ITA and ITA is not handed out automatically.
Once any EOI is selected it goes through preliminary checking by immigration to ensure your claim is reasonable. If errors are found it can be declined just as quickly as it was selected!

If you have less than 140 points and no job offer in NZ then it is very unlikely the EOI will be selected and after 6 months in the pool it would be removed.

The OP's occupation does not fall under an Identified Future Growth Area. That area is only recognised in NZ, so the OP would need a job or job offer in that area, in NZ to claim those bonus points.


----------



## arjunjswl9

Thank you for your inputs..It means I will have to look for a job in NZ first or else go for a master's, which I don't wish to go for because of lack of funds. So can you suggest me any good sites to apply for jobs in NZ?


----------



## escapedtonz

arjunjswl9 said:


> Thank you for your inputs..It means I will have to look for a job in NZ first or else go for a master's, which I don't wish to go for because of lack of funds. So can you suggest me any good sites to apply for jobs in NZ?


www.seek.co.nz
www.trademe.co.nz

When you find an ad you can see which agent is advertising the job so you can also have a look on the individual recruitment agent websites.


----------



## Andylogic

*hi*

Preparations are going very well, as a South African citizeship i can go to New Zealand without a visit but what is the period of stay offered by the department of immigration,because i will be job hunting things cannot materialise there and there,please help


----------



## escapedtonz

Andylogic said:


> Preparations are going very well, as a South African citizeship i can go to New Zealand without a visit but what is the period of stay offered by the department of immigration,because i will be job hunting things cannot materialise there and there,please help


Since you are from a visitor visa waiver country you will be allowed to enter as a visitor for a period of 3 months (assuming you meet the criteria) however you may have to provide evidence that you can support yourself for that period and also evidence that you have a ticket out of NZ.
Also, if you travel to NZ as a visitor then you must meet your visitor visa conditions, so don't be surprised if you are turned around at either airport if, when asked you say you are only travelling to NZ to find a job!
Job hunting is not the usual bucket list item of a tourist!


----------



## Andylogic

So which could be the best way to travel and look for work because it has been proven that its not easy to get work outside NZ as most companies need to see you in person,as for processing a temporary there has to be a job offer at hand,how does it work? Please advise


----------



## escapedtonz

Andylogic said:


> So which could be the best way to travel and look for work because it has been proven that its not easy to get work outside NZ as most companies need to see you in person,as for processing a temporary there has to be a job offer at hand,how does it work? Please advise


Many many people do come here on visitor visas to find work, but it isn't strictly allowed as it is not a genuine task for a visitor. The Immigration NZ department do know it happens and they turn a blind eye, but when border control Immigration Officers are faced with a person who clearly does not intend to be in NZ within the conditions of their visa then they will act. 
A visitor can come for "Business Consultations" on a visitor visa, whatever that means?
In my opinion that statement allows a person to come here and discuss work with a potential employer - ie an interview etc, but where the meeting or interview has been pre-arranged. In my opinion it doesn't give the ok for a person to just come here and talk to potential employers in the hope they can land a job.
If you arranged meetings / interviews before arrival and declared them to immigration then I'm sure you wouldn't have any problems.

You are correct it is not easy to find work in NZ from overseas.
In my experience, skills need to be in seriously high demand for an NZ employer to be interested in you. They will need to be in a desperate position where they are struggling to fill a post before they will look further afield. You have to appreciate that to an NZ employer, looking overseas means more cost, longer time, increased risk and being involved with visas and immigration.
Why would any employer take this on board if they didn't have to ?


----------



## Andylogic

Thank you for the information it gives sense, iam in better position in terms of understanding.


----------



## nichealmond

Hi,Im Jacob Ng New to this site.

Regards:Jacob Ng


----------



## panchalpiyush29

*Hello NZ*

Hi My Name is Piyush I am from India Mumbai
I have raised an EOI where my points are 145 what are my chances for a selection I am looking to migrate as a skilled migrate.

My details below
Age – 30
Qualification – Master’s in Information Technology (exempted from assessment by NZQA)
Work experience – 8+ years
Work Profile – Lead Quality Analyst (Software Tester) listed under Long-term Skill Shortage List
With 7.5 overall score on IELTS

Wife’s Details
Age - 27
Qualification – Masters in Commerce (exempted from assessment by NZQA)
Work experience – 3+ years
With 6.5 overall score on IELTS

If anyone can give an insight on IT jobs it would be gr8.

Thanks and Regards,
Piyush.


----------



## escapedtonz

panchalpiyush29 said:


> Hi My Name is Piyush I am from India Mumbai
> I have raised an EOI where my points are 145 what are my chances for a selection I am looking to migrate as a skilled migrate.
> 
> My details below
> Age – 30
> Qualification – Master’s in Information Technology (exempted from assessment by NZQA)
> Work experience – 8+ years
> Work Profile – Lead Quality Analyst (Software Tester) listed under Long-term Skill Shortage List
> With 7.5 overall score on IELTS
> 
> Wife’s Details
> Age - 27
> Qualification – Masters in Commerce (exempted from assessment by NZQA)
> Work experience – 3+ years
> With 6.5 overall score on IELTS
> 
> If anyone can give an insight on IT jobs it would be gr8.
> 
> Thanks and Regards,
> Piyush.


Your EOI will be automatically selected on the next selection date as it has a score of 140 points or more.
There is a large IT job market here, however there are a lot of people that are after those jobs who are already in NZ and have citizenship status or have a visa that will allow them to work.

Have a look on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site at jobs.


----------



## Moksh

Hi All,

I am planning to submit EOI for resident visa for New Zealand. As per my knowledge I secure 145 points. Can anybody please confirm??

Name - Moksh Gupta
DOB - 19th April, 1985
Age - 29 Years
Qualification - B.Tech (Computer Science) (2002 - 2006)
University - Kurukshetra University Kurukshetra (KUK)
Experience - 7.5 years (Software Testing) (Jan 2007 - till date)
IELTS - Dec 7, 2013
IELTS Score - 7 overall
Marital Status - Married


Wife's Details:
DOB - 5th Aug, 1983
Age - 30 Years
Qualification - B.Tech (Computer Science) (2002 - 2006)
University - Kurukshetra University Kurukshetra (KUK)
Experience - 6 years (Software Testing) (Jan 2007 - Dec 2010 and Aug 2012 - till date)

Questions:

1. Can anybody please confirm my points?
2. Do I need to get assessment done (B.Tech from my university is in exempt list)??
3. Do I need any job offer? I do not have any job offer.

Thanks,
Moksh


----------



## panchalpiyush29

Hi Moksh, ur details Looks good to me we are almost same in terms of work experience, no job is not mandatory I have had lot of ppl reply to me stating if our flying dates are confirmed they can consider us for a job i.e. for Software Testing. BTW does anyone know the next date for EOI been picked ? last time this happened was 25th June.


----------



## Moksh

panchalpiyush29 said:


> Hi Moksh, ur details Looks good to me we are almost same in terms of work experience, no job is not mandatory I have had lot of ppl reply to me stating if our flying dates are confirmed they can consider us for a job i.e. for Software Testing. BTW does anyone know the next date for EOI been picked ? last time this happened was 25th June.


Thanks for your reply.

Last EOI invitations was held on 10 July. Follow this link:

EOI selection - 14 July 2014

Can you please explain the flying dates and job thing? Thanks 

Moksh


----------



## panchalpiyush29

hmm I was checking the achieves thanks for that so next is most probably 23rd July.
I had applied for a few jobs on seek and mostly got reply that employers prefer candidate who had some plans around when they would arrive @ New Zealand.
Hence they may consider a person for interview if their flying dates or arrival is confirmed.


----------



## panchalpiyush29

One question after submitting the EOI do you get a email or confirmation?
I have not received any, the status online states submitted and payment received.
Could some one plz confirm, reading the site it seems you would get a mail on answer of EOI.
However I have not received any mail on submitting the EOI is that the way it should be?


----------



## Moksh

panchalpiyush29 said:


> One question after submitting the EOI do you get a email or confirmation?
> I have not received any, the status online states submitted and payment received.
> Could some one plz confirm, reading the site it seems you would get a mail on answer of EOI.
> However I have not received any mail on submitting the EOI is that the way it should be?


Sorry I did not submitted EOI yet.

Can you help me with one more thing? 

I am confused in area of skill shortage points. My qualification is "Bachelor of technology(computer engineering)" which is exempted from assessment (kurukshetra university.). My work experience is in Software Testing which comes under ICT. But in Long term occupation list, for ICT, "Bachelor of technology" is not mentioned in third column (area of skill shortage ), however, "Bachelor of engineering(computer engineering)" is mentioned. As per me "bachelor of technology (computer engineering)" and "bachelor of engineering(computer engineering)" should be same.

In this case , would I get "area of skill shortage" points??
do I need to get my qualification assessment??

Please suggest.

Thanks,
Moksh


----------



## escapedtonz

Moksh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to submit EOI for resident visa for New Zealand. As per my knowledge I secure 145 points. Can anybody please confirm??
> 
> Name - Moksh Gupta
> DOB - 19th April, 1985
> Age - 29 Years
> Qualification - B.Tech (Computer Science) (2002 - 2006)
> University - Kurukshetra University Kurukshetra (KUK)
> Experience - 7.5 years (Software Testing) (Jan 2007 - till date)
> IELTS - Dec 7, 2013
> IELTS Score - 7 overall
> Marital Status - Married
> 
> 
> Wife's Details:
> DOB - 5th Aug, 1983
> Age - 30 Years
> Qualification - B.Tech (Computer Science) (2002 - 2006)
> University - Kurukshetra University Kurukshetra (KUK)
> Experience - 6 years (Software Testing) (Jan 2007 - Dec 2010 and Aug 2012 - till date)
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. Can anybody please confirm my points?
> 2. Do I need to get assessment done (B.Tech from my university is in exempt list)??
> 3. Do I need any job offer? I do not have any job offer.
> 
> Thanks,
> Moksh


1. Sorry. Not at the moment as the Immigration website is down.
2. No, your qualification appears on the exemption list. Same for your partner.
3. Not necessarily. All depends on your points score. For example, if you score 140 points or more without a job offer then the EOI will be selected regardless. Processing may take a while longer but you do not need a job offer to be successful.
If your points are under 140 points without a job offer then it is very unlikely your EOI will ever get chosen so in that respect you may need a job offer to gain you the extra points to take your EOI at or above 140 points.


----------



## Moksh

escapedtonz said:


> 1. Sorry. Not at the moment as the Immigration website is down.
> 2. No, your qualification appears on the exemption list. Same for your partner.
> 3. Not necessarily. All depends on your points score. For example, if you score 140 points or more without a job offer then the EOI will be selected regardless. Processing may take a while longer but you do not need a job offer to be successful.
> If your points are under 140 points without a job offer then it is very unlikely your EOI will ever get chosen so in that respect you may need a job offer to gain you the extra points to take your EOI at or above 140 points.


Thanks for your reply.

Can you please assist me with how much points I am securing and the area of skill shortage question (above post) ? it would be really grateful.

Thanks,
moksh


----------



## panchalpiyush29

Moksh said:


> Sorry I did not submitted EOI yet.
> 
> Can you help me with one more thing?
> 
> I am confused in area of skill shortage points. My qualification is "Bachelor of technology(computer engineering)" which is exempted from assessment (kurukshetra university.). My work experience is in Software Testing which comes under ICT. But in Long term occupation list, for ICT, "Bachelor of technology" is not mentioned in third column (area of skill shortage ), however, "Bachelor of engineering(computer engineering)" is mentioned. As per me "bachelor of technology (computer engineering)" and "bachelor of engineering(computer engineering)" should be same.
> 
> In this case , would I get "area of skill shortage" points??
> do I need to get my qualification assessment??
> 
> Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Moksh





You should be fine you would get points for area of skill shortage no need for a qualification assessment as per me.


----------



## Moksh

panchalpiyush29 said:


> You should be fine you would get points for area of skill shortage no need for a qualification assessment as per me.


Thanks!


----------



## panchalpiyush29

panchalpiyush29 said:


> One question after submitting the EOI do you get a email or confirmation?
> I have not received any, the status online states submitted and payment received.
> Could some one plz confirm, reading the site it seems you would get a mail on answer of EOI.
> However I have not received any mail on submitting the EOI is that the way it should be?


Could someone please reply on this to help me clear my doubt ?:hippie:


----------



## escapedtonz

panchalpiyush29 said:


> Could someone please reply on this to help me clear my doubt ?:hippie:


I believe you do not get a reply from immigration after submitting EOI. All status changes are viewed online, however if your EOI is chosen then it's possible you would get an email to inform you.
You need to keep logging in regularly to view your account.


----------



## panchalpiyush29

escapedtonz said:


> I believe you do not get a reply from immigration after submitting EOI. All status changes are viewed online, however if your EOI is chosen then it's possible you would get an email to inform you.
> You need to keep logging in regularly to view your account.


Thanks for your response fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Moksh

Anyone please help..

I am confused in area of skill shortage points. My qualification is "Bachelor of technology(computer engineering)" which is exempted from assessment (kurukshetra university.). My work experience is in Software Testing which comes under ICT. But in Long term occupation list, for ICT, "Bachelor of technology" is not mentioned in third column (area of skill shortage ), however, "Bachelor of engineering honours (computer engineering)" is mentioned. As per me "bachelor of technology (computer engineering)" and "bachelor of engineering(computer engineering)" should be same. Would immigration consider my qualification in LTSSL and would give me area of skill shortage points?? Please suggest.


Questions:

1. In this case , would I get "area of absolute skill shortage" points??
2. do I need to get my qualification assessment??


----------



## escapedtonz

Moksh said:


> Anyone please help..
> 
> I am confused in area of skill shortage points. My qualification is "Bachelor of technology(computer engineering)" which is exempted from assessment (kurukshetra university.). My work experience is in Software Testing which comes under ICT. But in Long term occupation list, for ICT, "Bachelor of technology" is not mentioned in third column (area of skill shortage ), however, "Bachelor of engineering honours (computer engineering)" is mentioned. As per me "bachelor of technology (computer engineering)" and "bachelor of engineering(computer engineering)" should be same. Would immigration consider my qualification in LTSSL and would give me area of skill shortage points?? Please suggest.
> 
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1. In this case , would I get "area of absolute skill shortage" points??
> 2. do I need to get my qualification assessment??


1. If you are claiming for an occupation off the LTSSL you must match the stated requirements exactly, however Immigration can use their discretion - for instance if you haven't got the relevant qualification but many years of experience they can accept your points claim without the qualification since they recognise you have so much experience.
In answer to your question - maybe / maybe not.
2. No since it is exempt. You'd just be wasting your money.


----------



## Moksh

escapedtonz said:


> 1. If you are claiming for an occupation off the LTSSL you must match the stated requirements exactly, however Immigration can use their discretion - for instance if you haven't got the relevant qualification but many years of experience they can accept your points claim without the qualification since they recognise you have so much experience.
> In answer to your question - maybe / maybe not.
> 2. No since it is exempt. You'd just be wasting your money.


Thanks for the reply.

In case i want to get area of skill shortage points for qualification, would it be better to get my qualification assessed to match one of the qual available in the long term list even my qual is in exempt list? I mean just to ensure that my qual matches with the one mentioned in long term list and can get the bonus area of skill shortage points without any doubt. Please suggest.

Moksh


----------



## escapedtonz

Moksh said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> In case i want to get area of skill shortage points for qualification, would it be better to get my qualification assessed to match one of the qual available in the long term list even my qual is in exempt list? I mean just to ensure that my qual matches with the one mentioned in long term list and can get the bonus area of skill shortage points without any doubt. Please suggest.
> 
> Moksh


Qualification assessment (for qualifications that are not exempt) only gives an indication of the equivalent level you can claim on the EOI or at formal application time after you have been given ITA.
It can't be assessed as matching another qualification. It is what it is.


----------



## Moksh

escapedtonz said:


> Qualification assessment (for qualifications that are not exempt) only gives an indication of the equivalent level you can claim on the EOI or at formal application time after you have been given ITA.
> It can't be assessed as matching another qualification. It is what it is.


So, as per you, in my case qual ssessment will not make any difference in getting area of skill shortage points. I may or may not get the area of skill shortage points based on the discretion of case officer. 

What if I submit EOI with 145 considering area of skill shortage points. After getting invitation in any later stage case officer rejecTs my area of skill shortage points. is this possible?? all money and time would be in vain then. Please suggest.

Thanks,
Moksh


----------



## escapedtonz

Moksh said:


> So, as per you, in my case qual ssessment will not make any difference in getting area of skill shortage points. I may or may not get the area of skill shortage points based on the discretion of case officer.
> 
> What if I submit EOI with 145 considering area of skill shortage points. After getting invitation in any later stage case officer rejecTs my area of skill shortage points. is this possible?? all money and time would be in vain then. Please suggest.
> 
> Thanks,
> Moksh


If Immigration are to reject your points for area of skill shortage this should be done at the EOI stage. When EOI's are selected from the pool they go through preliminary checking and it is at this stage where Immigration should decide whether your points should stand.......or not!


----------



## womblenz

*Returning home*

 Got the email to say partner and daughter have been granted permanent residency under the partnership category....so on my way home!
Slightly nervous as I have been living in the UK for 10 years, so NZ will have changed. And I know now the hard part of packing everything up, deciding what to take, putting the house on the market and crossing fingers for a job in NZ all begins!! And what will partner REALLY think of NZ when we are living there instead of just holidaying?????


----------



## Moksh

escapedtonz said:


> If Immigration are to reject your points for area of skill shortage this should be done at the EOI stage. When EOI's are selected from the pool they go through preliminary checking and it is at this stage where Immigration should decide whether your points should stand.......or not!


Thanks!

I met a consultant. He told me that India is not in comparable labour market and in this case your work experience should be in a company whose head office should be in a country listed as comparable labour market. If I do not fulfil these conditions then I cannot claim points for recognised work experience. 

But I read on immigration URL Recognised work experience - New Zealand Immigration Service

"Work experience points may also be awarded for work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage, gained in any labour market. Applicants who do not have skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in New Zealand, but who do have work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage gained in a non-comparable labour market, can claim points for work experience on their Expression of Interest"

Is this something i need to worry about??

Thanks,
Moksh


----------



## escapedtonz

Moksh said:


> Thanks! I met a consultant. He told me that India is not in comparable labour market and in this case your work experience should be in a company whose head office should be in a country listed as comparable labour market. If I do not fulfil these conditions then I cannot claim points for recognised work experience. But I read on immigration URL Recognised work experience - New Zealand Immigration Service "Work experience points may also be awarded for work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage, gained in any labour market. Applicants who do not have skilled employment or an offer of skilled employment in New Zealand, but who do have work experience in an area of absolute skills shortage gained in a non-comparable labour market, can claim points for work experience on their Expression of Interest" Is this something i need to worry about?? Thanks, Moksh


You don't need to worry about "comparable labour market" if you meet the requirements for the occupation off the LTSSL. In this case it doesn't matter where in the world you have gained the experience.

If you don't meet the requirements off the LTSSL this is where the "comparable labour market" comes into play and India is not on the list, BUT if you can prove your company is ultimately registered as a subsidiary of a bigger company / enterprise that is registered in a country on the comparable labour market list then you'll be fine.
Many companies across the world are subsidiaries of bigger companies usually registered in the US or UK etc so in this case you can claim your experience was gained elsewhere - not India, even though you did actually get the experience in India.


----------



## Moksh

escapedtonz said:


> You don't need to worry about "comparable labour market" if you meet the requirements for the occupation off the LTSSL. In this case it doesn't matter where in the world you have gained the experience.
> 
> If you don't meet the requirements off the LTSSL this is where the "comparable labour market" comes into play and India is not on the list, BUT if you can prove your company is ultimately registered as a subsidiary of a bigger company / enterprise that is registered in a country on the comparable labour market list then you'll be fine.
> Many companies across the world are subsidiaries of bigger companies usually registered in the US or UK etc so in this case you can claim your experience was gained elsewhere - not India, even though you did actually get the experience in India.


How much time visa processing will take after getting EOI invitation. Is it 1-2 years?


----------



## escapedtonz

Moksh said:


> How much time visa processing will take after getting EOI invitation. Is it 1-2 years?


In general, applications without a job offer take minimum 9 months to a couple of years. It's really hard to put a timescale on it as everyone's application is different.

All depends on the quality and quantity of evidence you provide to justify your EOI points claim and of course the outcome of police checks, the medical and X-rays etc. 

From EOI selection it will take minimum 1 month for immigration to complete preliminary checking of your EOI points.
If all ok at this stage you will get ITA.
You will have 4 months to submit and generally you will use all this time to get as much evidence as possible.
When you submit ITA (before the 4 month deadline) it will take a couple of weeks until immigration confirm receipt, so in total you'll have spent near 5 months just to get your completed application into immigration.

Now the wait starts as your application isn't a priority as it does not have a job offer.
There may be a massive wait until a case officer CO is assigned. It may take a matter of weeks but it could take 6 months ?

All depends how busy they are and depends how many other applications they are working on that are a higher priority than yours.
When a CO is assigned it can take only a few months until immigration interview stage but this assumes your completed application submission is perfect - ie immigration CO is happy with all the evidence provided, qualifications, work experience, relationship evidence, medicals etc etc.
If they come back with any questions asking you to clarify something or provide more evidence it can delay the process by a month minimum on each occasion as you'll be given a deadline to respond on each occasion.

Really is a minefield!


----------



## robertnpmk

Hi All,

Thought I would pop in here and say Hi first. 

Coming over on a WHS visa to see what its all about and hopefully make it more perm. Visited once before in 2010. Wish us luck.

Rob


----------



## panchalpiyush29

*urgent help*

Hi 

This is urgent a reply would be very helpful.
I got a call from the Process officer after EOI was selected she mentioned that all seems fine just that University of Mumbai is not under the exemption list hence we need to verify the Master and Bachelor degree for both me and my wife.
Now I need to know the difference between 
Pre-assessment of an international qualification
International qualifications assessment

And most importantly which one I need to do now as I am at the EOI stage, from the look of it I need to do Pre-assessment (As on the webbsite it says This can ONLY be used for IMMIGRATION - for the purpose of an 'Expression of Interest' under Immigration New Zealand Service's (INZ) Skilled Migrant Category.)

Also do I need to assess for both Master and Bachelor or highest degree i.e. Master is enough.


----------



## surejpjohn

panchalpiyush29 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is urgent a reply would be very helpful.
> I got a call from the Process officer after EOI was selected she mentioned that all seems fine just that University of Mumbai is not under the exemption list hence we need to verify the Master and Bachelor degree for both me and my wife.
> Now I need to know the difference between
> Pre-assessment of an international qualification
> International qualifications assessment
> 
> And most importantly which one I need to do now as I am at the EOI stage, from the look of it I need to do Pre-assessment (As on the webbsite it says This can ONLY be used for IMMIGRATION - for the purpose of an 'Expression of Interest' under Immigration New Zealand Service's (INZ) Skilled Migrant Category.)
> 
> Also do I need to assess for both Master and Bachelor or highest degree i.e. Master is enough.


PAR is recommended for 2 reasons:
1) Its fast, You will get your results in maximum 2 weeks and can inform your Processing officer as soon as possible. 
2) Its cheaper 
If you are going for IQA, it will take atleast one month time and you need to spend a lot of money without even knowing whether you are invited to apply or not.
At the initial stage if the supporting officer see that your qualifications are not exempted and not assessed by NZQA, they can reject your EOI. So i think you should give them a PAR atleast as soon as possible.

You need to assess your qualifications for which you are claiming points for. If its masters degree, you have to provide evidence of bachelors too for them to process.
Congratulations on your selection of EOI.


----------



## panchalpiyush29

surejpjohn said:


> PAR is recommended for 2 reasons:
> 1) Its fast, You will get your results in maximum 2 weeks and can inform your Processing officer as soon as possible.
> 2) Its cheaper
> If you are going for IQA, it will take atleast one month time and you need to spend a lot of money without even knowing whether you are invited to apply or not.
> At the initial stage if the supporting officer see that your qualifications are not exempted and not assessed by NZQA, they can reject your EOI. So i think you should give them a PAR atleast as soon as possible.
> 
> You need to assess your qualifications for which you are claiming points for. If its masters degree, you have to provide evidence of bachelors too for them to process.
> Congratulations on your selection of EOI.



Thanks a ton for the information


----------



## escapedtonz

panchalpiyush29 said:


> Hi This is urgent a reply would be very helpful. I got a call from the Process officer after EOI was selected she mentioned that all seems fine just that University of Mumbai is not under the exemption list hence we need to verify the Master and Bachelor degree for both me and my wife. Now I need to know the difference between Pre-assessment of an international qualification International qualifications assessment And most importantly which one I need to do now as I am at the EOI stage, from the look of it I need to do Pre-assessment (As on the webbsite it says This can ONLY be used for IMMIGRATION - for the purpose of an 'Expression of Interest' under Immigration New Zealand Service's (INZ) Skilled Migrant Category.) Also do I need to assess for both Master and Bachelor or highest degree i.e. Master is enough.


Normally immigration would just place your EOI back in the pool or remove it completely and email you to say that you couldn't claim the qualification points as it needs assessment. 
To be given the chance to put this right while they hold on to the EOI is lucky. 

As you know your EOI has already been selected from the pool and it is very likely you will get ITA when the qualifications have been assessed so I'd say you are wasting time and money having PAR. 
If you have all the necessary evidence ready just do IQA as you'll have to do this anyway once you are given ITA. 
Yeah it takes longer, costs more and there's heaps of paperwork to send in but at least you'll have a guaranteed result for your qualification and the result stands for the ITA. 
As I say it's compulsory to have IQA completed for the formal application so you'd have to spend the extra $800 anyway. 
PAR cannot be used for ITA. 
It was introduced as a cheap and easy way for people to submit EOI without potential immigrants spending a lot of money on assessment where there was concern or a high risk of never being selected anyway meaning the assessment could be wasted time and money.


----------



## panchalpiyush29

escapedtonz said:


> Normally immigration would just place your EOI back in the pool or remove it completely and email you to say that you couldn't claim the qualification points as it needs assessment.
> To be given the chance to put this right while they hold on to the EOI is lucky.
> 
> As you know your EOI has already been selected from the pool and it is very likely you will get ITA when the qualifications have been assessed so I'd say you are wasting time and money having PAR.
> If you have all the necessary evidence ready just do IQA as you'll have to do this anyway once you are given ITA.
> Yeah it takes longer, costs more and there's heaps of paperwork to send in but at least you'll have a guaranteed result for your qualification and the result stands for the ITA.
> As I say it's compulsory to have IQA completed for the formal application so you'd have to spend the extra $800 anyway.
> PAR cannot be used for ITA.
> It was introduced as a cheap and easy way for people to submit EOI without potential immigrants spending a lot of money on assessment where there was concern or a high risk of never being selected anyway meaning the assessment could be wasted time and money.


thanks for the details really appreciated


----------



## VivaLaWhatsername

Hi, name is Heather. Moved to New Zealand 7 years ago and live in Auckland, hoping to find some people to talk to on here as I suffer from social anxiety and don't get out much.


----------



## NZ Lover

*Hi All,*

I'm a newbie here to find out information related migration to New Zealand. This is my first post and hope you all help me to figure out my problems and issues in the near future.

I work as a Software Engineer in a multinational company. I'm originated from Sri Lanka. So looking forward to find a living visa in New Zealand and find a IT related job there.

This is just the beginning and I will come up with a hell lot of questions to bother you all.  

Thanks in advanced.
/NZ Lover.


----------



## do5an

Hi,

I am Bader 33/married/male, Business analyst from Jordan, I am interested in New Zealand immigration.


----------



## EliGraffin

I'd like to say hello to all members. This is actually my first post in the forum. We are a married Greek couple currently based in Qatar. We are looking to move permanently in NZ.


----------



## chevychase

I'm Charles, from the UK, currently living in NZ and thinking about spending a year in South America somewhere


----------



## Nite_8

Tom, 28, from England. Moved to New Plymouth in June and now settled into a job. Looking forward to the summer!


----------



## MYI

Dear All,

My brother is a doctor (MBBS) from pakistan and working in Ministry of Health Saudi Arabia since last 10 years.. I need to know his chances for New Zealand immigration.


----------



## escapedtonz

MYI said:


> Dear All,
> 
> My brother is a doctor (MBBS) from pakistan and working in Ministry of Health Saudi Arabia since last 10 years.. I need to know his chances for New Zealand immigration.


Assuming he has the equivalent qualification level as similar qualifications for a doctor here in nz and he doesn't have any issues with professional registration as a health professional then yes I'd say he has a good chance.


----------



## MYI

escapedtonz said:


> Assuming he has the equivalent qualification level as similar qualifications for a doctor here in nz and he doesn't have any issues with professional registration as a health professional then yes I'd say he has a good chance.


Thanks a lot for your reply but i just need to know do he has to clear any exams inorder to get the registration and if yes then from where i can find all those details


----------



## escapedtonz

MYI said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply but i just need to know do he has to clear any exams inorder to get the registration and if yes then from where i can find all those details


Sorry. No idea.
To practice in a medical profession here all persons must be proffessionally registered, just likey many other countries around the world.
I assume he would need to apply with all the necesary evience and the board would confirm what he needs to do to become registered.

https://www.mcnz.org.nz/get-registered/


----------



## saramaria

Hello All, 

Hello to all here, This is Paul. We are a married Indian couple currently based in Saudi and we have twin daughters. We are preparing to move permanently in NZ. We are here to get enough support and information. 

____________
EOI-Mar 2014, Selection from pool for ITA Mar 2014, Submission May 2014, CO Assigned.


----------



## Elwakdy1979

*Mohamed Elwakdy - For employment*

Dear Sir/Madam,

My name is Mohamed Elwakdy. I am from Egypt. Currently, I am working as a University lecturer and researcher at Faculty of Industrial Education - Helwan University in Egypt. I applied for immigrating to New Zealand under skilled migrant category a few years ago. *I am in way to New Zealand*. 

Kindly, I want to learn from your life experience in NZ e.g. *applying for employment*. What are the best *job office(s)* that I can make contact with them in searching about job in New Zealand??

I need really to your help…. 

Thank you

Mohamed Elwakdy


----------



## Elwakdy1979

*Mohamed Elwakdy - For accomodation*

My name is Mohamed Elwakdy. I am from Egypt. I applied for immigrating to New Zealand under skilled migrant category a few years ago. I am in way to New Zealand. 

Kindly, I want to learn from your life experience in NZ e.g.* finding accommodation and getting a car. *

I am looking to live in a *share accommodation *with any family/friend or* live in studio (one room)* until I can rent an apartment for long time. My family will follow me after one or two months from my travel there. 

Kindly, I would like to know “How much money I should pay if I live with family/friend in the same apartment/house or live in studio??" In addition, I would like to know "How much money I should pay for renting any big apartment 2 bedrooms for my family (me, my wife and two kids)??"

I need really to your help….

Thank you 

Mohamed Elwakdy


----------



## JerseyBean

*Moving to NZ*

I am currently living and working in Perth Australia, and have planted the seed in my mind that New Zealand may offer a better lifestyle, for me and my furry family of dogs, cats and a horse, with a more friendly climate than 40 degree summers and no threat of snakes, also another reason - the employment market in finance is presently very poor in Perth. If I go ahead with my decision to move I will be doing it blindly, as I am not in a position to visit first, and would welcome some advice on this forum as to which area of New Zealand mght offer the best prospects in the Finance industry for a qualified Chartered Certified Accountant who has been operating their own bookkeeping business for 5 years in Perth? Hearing mixed reports about New Zealand from Kiwis in Perth!


----------



## vishupaul

Its a good Move! Newzealand is one of the best friendly country to live and settle. Good luck...


----------



## Elwakdy1979

*Mohamed Elwakdy*

Hi,

My name is Mohamed Elwakdy. I am from Egypt. I would like to know "Do you live in New Zealand?? If so, I would like to know from you some information about New Zealand... I want to learn from your life experience in NZ e.g. finding accommodation and finding a job. How much money I should pay for rent an apartment or live in share accommodation??

Could you please advise me with some job offices in New Zealand??

Thank you very much 

Have a Good Day


----------



## Elwakdy1979

vishupaul said:


> Its a good Move! Newzealand is one of the best friendly country to live and settle. Good luck...


Text deleted. Duplicate post.


----------



## escapedtonz

Elwakdy1979 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My name is Mohamed Elwakdy. I am from Egypt. I would like to know "Do you live in New Zealand?? If so, I would like to know from you some information about New Zealand... I want to learn from your life experience in NZ e.g. finding accommodation and finding a job. How much money I should pay for rent an apartment or live in share accommodation??
> 
> Could you please advise me with some job offices in New Zealand??
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> Have a Good Day


All depends where in nz you wish to base yourself on arrival. Eg Auckland is going to be a lot more expensive than Hamilton for rent / accommodation and cost of living.
What industry are you looking to get a job in?

Please start a new thread in the main forum.


----------



## Elwakdy1979

escapedtonz said:


> All depends where in nz you wish to base yourself on arrival. Eg Auckland is going to be a lot more expensive than Hamilton for rent / accommodation and cost of living.
> What industry are you looking to get a job in?
> 
> Please start a new thread in the main forum.


Thank you very much for your interest...

I prefer to live in Auckland or Wellington because I think that my chance to get a job will be better... Is that what you think too??

I am working as a University lecturer and researcher at Faculty of Industrial Education- Helwan University in Egypt for 10 years, as I worked as a researcher at University of Genoa in Italy for one year. 

Kindly, I would like to know "What do you mean with start a new thread in the main forum??"

I would like to learn from your experience life "How is the life in New Zealand generally??"

Thank you very much for your interest.....

Mohamed Elwakdy


----------



## Elwakdy1979

*Mohamed Elwakdy - To know more about New Zealand*



vishupaul said:


> Its a good Move! Newzealand is one of the best friendly country to live and settle. Good luck...


Thank you very much for your interest....

I would like to know from you some information about New Zealand. How is the life there?? Could you advice me with some job offices in New Zealand??

What is the best city in living in New Zealand where I can find a job quickly?? 

If I want to rent an apartment when I be there. Could you advice me with some offices that can help me in rent an apartment??

I look forward to your response soon....

Thank you very much for everything

Have a Great and Fantastic Day 

Mohamed Elqakdy


----------



## escapedtonz

Elwakdy1979 said:


> Thank you very much for your interest...
> 
> I prefer to live in Auckland or Wellington because I think that my chance to get a job will be better... Is that what you think too??
> 
> I am working as a University lecturer and researcher at Faculty of Industrial Education- Helwan University in Egypt for 10 years, as I worked as a researcher at University of Genoa in Italy for one year.
> 
> Kindly, I would like to know "What do you mean with start a new thread in the main forum??"
> 
> I would like to learn from your experience life "How is the life in New Zealand generally??"
> 
> Thank you very much for your interest.....
> 
> Mohamed Elwakdy


You'll need to research which educational institutions teach or carry out research in the area of your expertise and then apply for jobs. Send a cover letter and cv to them all, regardless if they have a job vacancy or not.
Otherwise have a look on www.seek.co.nz plus other job sites for advertised vacancies. The place you'll live will be wherever you get a job. No point working everything our for say Auckland then getting a job in wellington as all the research and advice will have been for nothing.

This area of the is just for introduction of new members. There is a main nz part of the forum to post new threads with questions about life in nz.

I can of course move them for you.


----------



## Rosieprimrose

JerseyBean said:


> I am currently living and working in Perth Australia, and have planted the seed in my mind that New Zealand may offer a better lifestyle, for me and my furry family of dogs, cats and a horse, with a more friendly climate than 40 degree summers and no threat of snakes, also another reason - the employment market in finance is presently very poor in Perth. If I go ahead with my decision to move I will be doing it blindly, as I am not in a position to visit first, and would welcome some advice on this forum as to which area of New Zealand mght offer the best prospects in the Finance industry for a qualified Chartered Certified Accountant who has been operating their own bookkeeping business for 5 years in Perth? Hearing mixed reports about New Zealand from Kiwis in Perth!


Hi there "I hear you" about to move back to NZ with our dogs and horse and so over the 40c+ and snakes and cost of living in OZ.
Now, first up can't help over the job situation, however, we have done extensive research into the cost of living between both countries. Taking Sydney, Melbourne and Auckland out of the mix, really highly inflated ridiculous housing prices, in terms of houses, not much in it! cars the same, however the rego in NZ is about half as is the insurance, we have had firm quotes on our life, health, home and contents insurances and we are about the 30% better off in NZ. Our rates and almost one third the price than in OZ mainly because of the cost of water we are paying here in OZ. Power, just got my OZ power bill $1,200. not happy, did the cost comparison on that and it would have been half in NZ. 
Now food, you will pay more in NZ, a bit less for meat and fish, but the super bargains like Costco and the like are just not there. I would say 15% more for food easy and furniture is way more expensive along with white goods, just not the volume of sales. Clothing, thats interesting, the clothing in NZ is either total rubbish or top end, friend who moved back to NZ early this year are buying online from Myer and having suff posted for less than $10.00. Petrol is more expensive, however the distances are tiny in comparison. We have found horse adjistment for full rug on rug off service for $30p/w and hay for $8p/b. good luck, hope that helps, some, we are in Sydney going to Napier area


----------



## Elwakdy1979

*Mohamed Elwakdy - To know more about New Zealand*



escapedtonz said:


> You'll need to research which educational institutions teach or carry out research in the area of your expertise and then apply for jobs. Send a cover letter and cv to them all, regardless if they have a job vacancy or not.
> Otherwise have a look on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site plus other job sites for advertised vacancies. The place you'll live will be wherever you get a job. No point working everything our for say Auckland then getting a job in wellington as all the research and advice will have been for nothing.
> 
> This area of the is just for introduction of new members. There is a main nz part of the forum to post new threads with questions about life in nz.
> 
> I can of course move them for you.


Thank you very much for the time that you took for help me... Thank you very much for everything....

I will make contact with some Universities for searching about job. I will do your advice....

I knew from your previous message that you are in New Zealand now (from march 2014). I hope to meet you when I be there.... 

Thank you very much...

Have a Great and Fantastic Day 

Mohamed Elwakdy


----------



## Fuzzicus Innocuous

Planning to bail out of the United States. Been looking at Visa's on the immigration site and can't a visa that will allow me to stay long term. I know I can stay 3 months without a visa, but I'm looking something permanent, since I'm retired.


----------



## escapedtonz

Fuzzicus Innocuous said:


> Planning to bail out of the United States. Been looking at Visa's on the immigration site and can't a visa that will allow me to stay long term. I know I can stay 3 months without a visa, but I'm looking something permanent, since I'm retired.


First off, you will always need a visa to enter nz. Even coming as a visitor for a day up to the full 3 months, completing the entry card is your visitor visa which is a legal document.

There's only 2 ways that will allow you to remain here permanently :-

1. You have the skills and experience to work in a position of absolute skill shortage so in other words your qualities are wanted and in short supply. In the right industry and with the right job skills, employers will fall over themselves to employ you, however these are few.
May not be an option for you as you say you are retired so it would mean going back to work, however age may be against you - max is 55 years at the time of application. 

2. You have a ridiculous amount of money to invest in nz - eg setting up a business etc or using a retirement fund and also have assets and cash to cover your living expenses for the rest of your days. We're talking $millions and many years to process, although I expect the more you have to invest the quicker the process?

There are other ways but these relate to having close family members here (partners and children) who are already residents or citizens.


----------



## carolk18

Hi all,

After 2 amazing holidays in NZ in the past year, I'm planning to head over to NZ Aug/Sept time with the hope of making it a permanent move! I'm lucky enough to still be eligible for a working holiday visa but will try to secure work before I arrive. 

Big step on my own but if I don't do it now, I'll regret it in the future!


----------



## escapedtonz

carolk18 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After 2 amazing holidays in NZ in the past year, I'm planning to head over to NZ Aug/Sept time with the hope of making it a permanent move! I'm lucky enough to still be eligible for a working holiday visa but will try to secure work before I arrive.
> 
> Big step on my own but if I don't do it now, I'll regret it in the future!


Cool.
All the best for your adventure.


----------



## vandvshop

*Auckland great city to live*

I had a job in 4 years auckland. There are special opportunities to study and job. .....


----------



## scott2380

Hi,
Accepted job offer in Auckland now I'm just awaiting the visa.10th of Feb I submitted it by hand in London, what's the chances of me hearing something this week? My new boss was asking me as accommodation and flight will be provided (nice). 
Its an essential skills visa for a permanent, full Tim job.
Any help would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## escapedtonz

scott2380 said:


> Hi,
> Accepted job offer in Auckland now I'm just awaiting the visa.10th of Feb I submitted it by hand in London, what's the chances of me hearing something this week? My new boss was asking me as accommodation and flight will be provided (nice).
> Its an essential skills visa for a permanent, full Tim job.
> Any help would be great! Thanks in advance.


Essential skills is a temporary work visa. Since you have a permanent job offer the visa length will usually be for the maximum permitted time of this type of temporary work visa - maybe 3 years or 5 years ?
Generally if you have everything ready to go and submit it all together and there are no issues they're turned around within a month.
Sometimes they can be secured within a week so there's every chance you'll hear something soon.
Unfortunately you just have to be patient.


----------



## scott2380

Hi,
Thanks for reply, yeah that's what I thought to be honest. They did say 20 working days, but also more than likely slightly earlier. I was just wondering if it was quite common to come back early, but I suppose every vase is different.

Thanks for the reply though!


----------



## robanne12003

Hi there,

We are from Ireland. My husband is about to accept an offer of employment in NZ. We would intend to follow in Nov/Dec. I would be most interested in hearing from other Irish mums about moving to NZ and their experiences / tips etc for moving.

So excited but pretty anxious as well.


----------



## KeepingFacts

Dear Members,

Could anyone advise me please whether MBBS doctor from Pakistan/India needs IELTS and PLEB/USMLE for qualification assessment from NZQA as a secondary applicant. In-fact, I would like to gain some points for my spouse as a secondary applicant to make my points to 140.

I tried to find out but couldn't find any related information. Anyone has any idea please share. 

Hope to RECEIVING an encouraging news.

thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

KeepingFacts said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Could anyone advise me please whether MBBS doctor from Pakistan/India needs IELTS and PLEB/USMLE for qualification assessment from NZQA as a secondary applicant. In-fact, I would like to gain some points for my spouse as a secondary applicant to make my points to 140.
> 
> I tried to find out but couldn't find any related information. Anyone has any idea please share.
> 
> Hope to RECEIVING an encouraging news.
> 
> thanks


Yes a secondary applicant will definitely need IELTS to prove that they meet the basic english language requirement (needed to claim partner points), however it is not essential they have IELTS before submitting EOI. It is something that can be achieved after you have received ITA - if you get that far.

It is not required for qualification assessment from NZQA as they have no interest. All NZQA do is assess qualifications. They do not check or care what your standing is in terms of Immigration to NZ - that is INZ's job.

Although I don't know what PLEB/USMLE means, I doubt they'll be required for qualification assessment from NZQA unless they are directly related to qualifications ?

Just as an aside, if your partner does actually intend to work as a GP in NZ then they must gain professional registration here in NZ in order to practice. One requirement for that is IELTS Academic at a minimum pass of 7.0 overall. This differs from the Immigration IELTS requirement of either exam pass of minimum 6.5 overall, so what I'm trying to say is that if your partner does IELTS then make sure she does the Academic test and gains a pass of minimum 7.0 overall so it satisfy's both immigration and professional registration requirements.


----------



## cat75vn

Hi Alwarky,

Have you submitted paperwork to any branch ?

I am looking for a CO for my application, skill: uni. Lecturer

Bests


----------



## cat75vn

Elwakdy1979 said:


> Dear Sir/Madam,
> 
> My name is Mohamed Elwakdy. I am from Egypt. Currently, I am working as a University lecturer and researcher at Faculty of Industrial Education - Helwan University in Egypt. I applied for immigrating to New Zealand under skilled migrant category a few years ago. *I am in way to New Zealand*.
> 
> Kindly, I want to learn from your life experience in NZ e.g. *applying for employment*. What are the best *job office(s)* that I can make contact with them in searching about job in New Zealand??
> 
> I need really to your help….
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Mohamed Elwakdy


Hi Alwarky,

Have you submitted paperwork to any branch ?

I am looking for a CO for my application, skill: uni. Lecturer

Bests


----------



## cat75vn

Hi Alwarky,

Could you please let me know your application processed ?
How long has it taken ? What type of visa do you get ?

Thanks


----------



## KeepingFacts

escapedtonz said:


> Yes a secondary applicant will definitely need IELTS to prove that they meet the basic english language requirement (needed to claim partner points), however it is not essential they have IELTS before submitting EOI. It is something that can be achieved after you have received ITA - if you get that far.
> 
> It is not required for qualification assessment from NZQA as they have no interest. All NZQA do is assess qualifications. They do not check or care what your standing is in terms of Immigration to NZ - that is INZ's job.
> 
> Although I don't know what PLEB/USMLE means, I doubt they'll be required for qualification assessment from NZQA unless they are directly related to qualifications ?
> 
> Just as an aside, if your partner does actually intend to work as a GP in NZ then they must gain professional registration here in NZ in order to practice. One requirement for that is IELTS Academic at a minimum pass of 7.0 overall. This differs from the Immigration IELTS requirement of either exam pass of minimum 6.5 overall, so what I'm trying to say is that if your partner does IELTS then make sure she does the Academic test and gains a pass of minimum 7.0 overall so it satisfy's both immigration and professional registration requirements.


Dear Mate,

Many thanks for your email and detailed information. 

Could you please also advise me on the length of visa usually given by the NZ immigration. Is it 9 months only or it can be 3/4 years, and what are possibilities that a candidate is getting 3/4 years visa. In-case, if I get 9 months visa and I needs to extend it, do I need to find a job in the same profession (University Lecturer) or I can get a job in Industry also and get my visa extended. 

Once again many thanks for your valuable information.


----------



## escapedtonz

KeepingFacts said:


> Dear Mate,
> 
> Many thanks for your email and detailed information.
> 
> Could you please also advise me on the length of visa usually given by the NZ immigration. Is it 9 months only or it can be 3/4 years, and what are possibilities that a candidate is getting 3/4 years visa. In-case, if I get 9 months visa and I needs to extend it, do I need to find a job in the same profession (University Lecturer) or I can get a job in Industry also and get my visa extended.
> 
> Once again many thanks for your valuable information.


A Resident visa is a permanent visa. It allows you to stay in nz permanently.
If you secure one then there is no limit to the time you can spend in nz.
If you aren't awarded a Resident visa then there are 2 other possibilities :-
1. The application is declined. 
2. You are offered a 9 month job search visa.
If you get the job search visa instead you'll have 9 months to find a skilled job whilst being allowed to live in nz. If you do find a job then you can re-apply to immigration to get the Resident Visa as your application is still in processing and assuming no issues with the job or company offering the job you should then secure the Resident visa which will allow you to work in the job and continue your stay in nz.
If you do not find a skilled job in the 9 months then you must leave before your visa expires.


----------



## Ashwin28

*Dear Members,*

My name is Ashwin. I am from New Delhi,India. Having 4.5 years of experience. Presently working as Technical Head for Busway (Electrical Product) company. I wanted to check whether i can include points of absolute skill shortage and experience in my field of Electrical Engineering? Also do i need to get my skills assessed prior to filing EOI?

Kindly, also help me in regards with the current scenario of job market for Electrical Engineers in New Zealand. Which city in New Zealand is best suited for my kind of profile?

Thanks in Advance!

Ashwin


----------



## KeepingFacts

escapedtonz said:


> A Resident visa is a permanent visa. It allows you to stay in nz permanently.
> If you secure one then there is no limit to the time you can spend in nz.
> If you aren't awarded a Resident visa then there are 2 other possibilities :-
> 1. The application is declined.
> 2. You are offered a 9 month job search visa.
> If you get the job search visa instead you'll have 9 months to find a skilled job whilst being allowed to live in nz. If you do find a job then you can re-apply to immigration to get the Resident Visa as your application is still in processing and assuming no issues with the job or company offering the job you should then secure the Resident visa which will allow you to work in the job and continue your stay in nz.
> If you do not find a skilled job in the 9 months then you must leave before your visa expires.


Many thanks buddy... it seems like I may get 9 months visa, just sorting my options, what if I get an admission in PhD as a graduate student in any university, I guess, I only can extend my visa as student. If you got any experience of any similar situation please share..

take care buddy


----------



## escapedtonz

KeepingFacts said:


> Many thanks buddy... it seems like I may get 9 months visa, just sorting my options, what if I get an admission in PhD as a graduate student in any university, I guess, I only can extend my visa as student. If you got any experience of any similar situation please share..
> 
> take care buddy


The only reason immigration would offer you a 9 month job search visa in leui of a resident visa is if the case officer isn't convinced you'll be able to get a job easily and / or settle here. 
It isn't an option for you to choose.
If you are offered a place on a study course then you would have to apply for a study visa once you had the written offer and that visa will allow you to live and study here for the period of the course only. You may also be able to work up to 20hrs per week. You cannot extend this visa. Itll be for the specific course and duration.


----------



## escapedtonz

shilpareddy17 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> we are planning for NZ PR. and application in progress, i need once info, please suggest me.
> 
> As my husband is primary applicant he is attending for Ielts score. as iam his spouse do i need to attend ielts exam or else is there any alternate option to get on this. My complete education is english backgound. Please help me on the same.
> 
> Thanks
> Shilpa.


If you wish to claim partner points then you'll need to meet the same standard of English as your husband so you can either pass ielts at minimum 6.5 overall or provide the necessary evidence by letter from university principal stating your study conducted entirely in English. 
However, this evidence is accepted at the discretion of immigration. They can still insist you take ielts.

If you are not intending to claim partner points but just want to be on the application as a secondary applicant you still need to have a standard of English but the ielts score drops to minimum overall of 5.0 and again you can provide a university letter as evidence but again this may or may not be accepted by immigration.


----------



## lorb

*Scotland to Tauranga*

Hi all! This is my first post - just trying to find my way around this site!
I intend to move to Tauranga in August with my husband (a kiwi expat returning home) and our two daughters who will be 11 and 9 at the time. 
They all have passports and are having an easy time of that, but I am going through the Partnership Visa category, which is a slow, expensive route! 
I will have MANY questions, but am at the moment, simply introducing myself. All advice on using this forum is greatly appreciated!
Laura


----------



## escapedtonz

lorb said:


> Hi all! This is my first post - just trying to find my way around this site!
> I intend to move to Tauranga in August with my husband (a kiwi expat returning home) and our two daughters who will be 11 and 9 at the time.
> They all have passports and are having an easy time of that, but I am going through the Partnership Visa category, which is a slow, expensive route!
> I will have MANY questions, but am at the moment, simply introducing myself. All advice on using this forum is greatly appreciated!
> Laura


Hi and welcome,
You shouldn't have any problems with the partnership route for a resident visa. If you have been together as long as you have had the children and can give some evidence of that and you are healthy etc then you will most certainly be given a Permanent Residency Visa straight off so long as your hubby pledges that he is coming to NZ to live permanently and is supporting your application etc.
The partnership category carries the highest priority for immigration, so once it gets going it shouldn't take long and who can put a price on another country giving you a visa to allow you to live study and work here.
All in our Resident visas cost us thousands but a small price to pay in my opinion. At the time I couldn't believe it was so cheap 

Forum is easy. Read the forum rules and you'll be good to go. After 5 posts you'll be able to use the PM facility and post links etc.

If you want to start a new thread about anything to do with moving to NZ (but not immigration stuff) just use the main forum.
If you wan to start a new thread about immigration stuff then there's a specific area called Coffee Lounge - Immigration Sharing Ideas.
If you wanna discuss social stuff, arrange meet-ups etc then you can use the coffee lounge.
But don't worry if you mix things up as I'm here often to tidy the place up and move things around


----------



## lorb

*thanks for reply!!*



escapedtonz said:


> Hi and welcome,
> You shouldn't have any problems with the partnership route for a resident visa. If you have been together as long as you have had the children and can give some evidence of that and you are healthy etc then you will most certainly be given a Permanent Residency Visa straight off so long as your hubby pledges that he is coming to NZ to live permanently and is supporting your application etc.
> The partnership category carries the highest priority for immigration, so once it gets going it shouldn't take long and who can put a price on another country giving you a visa to allow you to live study and work here.
> All in our Resident visas cost us thousands but a small price to pay in my opinion. At the time I couldn't believe it was so cheap
> 
> Forum is easy. Read the forum rules and you'll be good to go. After 5 posts you'll be able to use the PM facility and post links etc.
> 
> If you want to start a new thread about anything to do with moving to NZ (but not immigration stuff) just use the main forum.
> If you wan to start a new thread about immigration stuff then there's a specific area called Coffee Lounge - Immigration Sharing Ideas.
> If you wanna discuss social stuff, arrange meet-ups etc then you can use the coffee lounge.
> But don't worry if you mix things up as I'm here often to tidy the place up and move things around


Thanks...yup....I think I messed things up a bit...sorry:confused2: Hoping the visa will be painless...medical done just waiting for results, police report in process, evidence of our 17year relationship in progress..I just can't WAIT!!!


----------



## karandeepwalia

*Hi all*

Hi how are you all doing? 
I am from Delhi, India a digital marketing professional. I just want to know how easy/difficult it is to get in Aus/NZ. TIA


----------



## escapedtonz

karandeepwalia said:


> Hi how are you all doing?
> I am from Delhi, India a digital marketing professional. I just want to know how easy/difficult it is to get in Aus/NZ. TIA


No idea about Oz as this is the nz forum and many people won't have tried to get in both.
When we did our research to Emigrate we initially wanted to go to Oz but discounted it months down the track for one reason and another then looked into emigration to nz. From the offset we were led to believe getting a visa to live and work in nz would be more difficult than nz but since we didn't apply to Oz we'll never know.

To be approved for nz it all depends on your individual qualities like age, skills, experience and qualifications plus you'll need to meet all the usual basic criteria before you'll even be able to submit the expression of interest.

The process isn't going to be a walk in the park. The process is designed to only allow in the people that will contribute to the long term development of the country to make it greater than it already is.


----------



## owdybee

Hi all,

This is my first ever post in this forum.

I'm 30y/o and will be moving to New Zealand this coming August. I'm scared and excited at the same time.

I'm flying in Auckland since that's the cheapest flight out of Manila that I can find then just see from there what NZ has in store for me. I was fortunately approved for the Work Holiday Visa and I get to live in NZ for a year but also I would like to see if I can find a job so I can stay longer.

Most importantly, I will be alone and my family far away so I would like to make new friends and learn about the culture. 

Hope to meet new friends here.


----------



## manishshah

Hi There. This is Manish from Gujarat, India. Would love to introduce myself, as an avid Internet Blogger, Affiliate marketer, and a health concious freak. I am new to the Forum, and wouldlike to have suggestions, and lot of interaction from like minded individuals, on being an interactive and contributing member.


----------



## karandeepwalia

When did you move to NZ?


----------



## karandeepwalia

LawinNZ said:


> Hi. Have lived in NZ for a number if years having moved here from South Africa. My children were born in Nz so happy to help and answer questions around living and settling into NZ.


Hi, I am planning to move to NZ. Would want to speak to you


----------



## escapedtonz

karandeepwalia said:


> Hi, I am planning to move to NZ. Would want to speak to you


You are responding to a post made in 2011 and to a forum member who has only made 5 posts in 2011. Highly unlikely you will get a response.


----------



## TheCount

Hi,

I'm a 23 year Web Developer from Cape Town and I'm planning on moving to New Zealand at the end of next year. I'm going on a look and see sometime next year just to get an idea of the life styles in the various cities.
Does anyone know which cities have a large amount of Web Development companies apart from Auckland?


----------



## Hazelnut

*New person*

Hi
I've joined in here and recognise some people from another forum I'm on. I currently live in the north of the UK and husband and I are working hard on being able to move to NZ sometime in the next twelve months. It's taken us two years to get this far but we visited a year ago and that decided us that we wanted to make the move. 
Being older and having a lot of animal family makes our move a little more complicated than most but we're finally moving more towards it being a realist rather than just a daydream.
Hazelnut


----------



## Vkmr

*Hello*

Hello Everybody,

Just got my work Visa approved and would be moving to Hamilton from Florida.


----------



## thebigsuraj

*Intro*

Hi all

This is Suraj here from Bangalore, India. Moving to NZ in August on Work to residence visa (Talent - Accredited Employer). Cheers


----------



## escapedtonz

thebigsuraj said:


> Hi all
> 
> This is Suraj here from Bangalore, India. Moving to NZ in August on Work to residence visa (Talent - Accredited Employer). Cheers


Welcome and congrats.


----------



## jo.slingsby

Hi. My hubby and I are just waiting for our ITA. I have a job on engineering and should be moving to south Auckland soon. If anyone can recommend some motels near the mount Wellington area it would be appreciated


----------



## Doogle

We are moving over towards the end of the year, after 13 years in Australia
probably to BOP as flexible wrt location, so will probably be asking some questions / advice after trawling thru the posts first


----------



## fred2602

Hi everyone,

I am planning to move to NZ by beginning of 2016 with my wife and our daughter, I will work as a sole trader and have a collaboration contract guaranteed with an European Company which will start at my arrival or any date that I want. 
I just have completed the "Skilled Migrant Expression of Interest" and hope to go through that track.

Happy to see that forum and will not hesitate to raise questions unanswered or specific to my situation.

PS: Our future city of residence will be Wellington and our purpose is to stay there for 5 or more years.

Thanks for your help,

Fred


----------



## Elysia

Hi Lawin,

I want to study travel and tourism in new zealand and find a job in the industry.
How easy/difficult it is to find a job in this field when taken a good course in new Zealand only. Please suggest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## andynine

Been an Expat in NZ for the last 10 years,
finally joined this forum


----------



## Leighr

Hazelnut said:


> Hi
> I've joined in here and recognise some people from another forum I'm on. I currently live in the north of the UK and husband and I are working hard on being able to move to NZ sometime in the next twelve months. It's taken us two years to get this far but we visited a year ago and that decided us that we wanted to make the move.
> Being older and having a lot of animal family makes our move a little more complicated than most but we're finally moving more towards it being a realist rather than just a daydream.
> Hazelnut


 Hi are you still coming to nz? I am from lancashire and been in nz for 6 years. No regrets.


----------



## jaydave14

*hello*

Hello,
How are you?

I am citizen of India. I have completed my B.E with Information Technology and have 8 years of experience as a Software Engineer(261313), I can see that B.E. is in the list of "Qualifications Exempt from Assessment" Appendix - 3, but it also has some condition - " **Degrees may be awarded with or without honours. Certificates may state a Class or Division. All Pass Honours, or Third, or Pass Class / Division Honours degrees should be referred to NZQA for assessment. "

What does it means, I need to have my Qualifications Assessed by NZQA?


----------



## ajc.chow

Hi seniors and Dear friends,

I am interested in immigrating to New Zealand but at the moment dont know about the immigration process of new zealanad as well as total points required to be get selected for immigration. I will give you my background i have 6 years work experience and working at a Managerial Position in Human Resource in a Telecom company of Pakistan. I am 32 years of age married and have a daughter. I have done Master degree in business administration and have IELTS score of L7.5,S6.5,R6,W6 and 6.5 overall.
Can anyone guide me where do i stand how this New Zealand immigration works. I am willing to go to New Zealand in any city.. 
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## VJSINGH

Hello Everyone.

Hope you all are doing well!

I am planning to come to New Zealand on work permit next year. I am 7 years of experience in I.T. I want to know how is I.T there in New Zealand?
How we can get a job in I.T?

Guys please give some light on my queries or anything you would like to share about New Zealand.

I am so excited to know anything about this country.
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:

Cheers.


----------



## ajc.chow

VJSINGH said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> Hope you all are doing well!
> 
> I am planning to come to New Zealand on work permit next year. I am 7 years of experience in I.T. I want to know how is I.T there in New Zealand?
> How we can get a job in I.T?
> 
> Guys please give some light on my queries or anything you would like to share about New Zealand.
> 
> I am so excited to know anything about this country.
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
> 
> Cheers.


Hi VJSIGH,
Can you share how did you get a job offer from NZ employer and the procedure of getting work permit. As i have 7 years of experience in HR and also want to move to NZ.
appreciate any kind of help.


----------



## VJSINGH

ajc.chow said:


> Hi VJSIGH,
> Can you share how did you get a job offer from NZ employer and the procedure of getting work permit. As i have 7 years of experience in HR and also want to move to NZ.
> appreciate any kind of help.


Hi

My employer got me the work permit but they don't get any project in Nz so i am deciding to go there and search for a job.

Regards
VJSINGH


----------



## VJSINGH

Is there any whats App group or we can create a group for Nz immigration.. What you say guys...

Shall we start or let us join in any existing group.


----------



## escapedtonz

VJSINGH said:


> Hi
> 
> My employer got me the work permit but they don't get any project in Nz so i am deciding to go there and search for a job.
> 
> Regards
> VJSINGH


Hmm :confused2:
Don't really understand your posts.
You say you are coming to NZ on a work permit, but have no job and wish to come to NZ to search for a job ?
You cannot get a Temporary Work Visa (or work permit as you put it) unless you have a skilled job offer. You also cannot just come to NZ to search for a job without a valid visa that will allow you to do that.

Isn't the PGA golf paying well these days then ???  Sorry just my idea of a joke


----------



## ajc.chow

escapedtonz said:


> Hmm :confused2:
> Don't really understand your posts.
> You say you are coming to NZ on a work permit, but have no job and wish to come to NZ to search for a job ?
> You cannot get a Temporary Work Visa (or work permit as you put it) unless you have a skilled job offer. You also cannot just come to NZ to search for a job without a valid visa that will allow you to do that.
> 
> Isn't the PGA golf paying well these days then ???  Sorry just my idea of a joke


Hi can you share is there any possibility that HR professionals can apply for NZ immigration.


----------



## escapedtonz

ajc.chow said:


> Hi can you share is there any possibility that HR professionals can apply for NZ immigration.


Anything is possible. All depends what points you can score.


----------



## ajc.chow

Can you guide me how can I apply for immigration. My profile is as under.
Age 32 year 
Married and have a daughter
IELTS 6 in each band
Worked as HR advisor for the last 6 years
Masters degree holder.
Would appreciate your help to apply NZ immigration


----------



## escapedtonz

ajc.chow said:


> Can you guide me how can I apply for immigration. My profile is as under.
> Age 32 year
> Married and have a daughter
> IELTS 6 in each band
> Worked as HR advisor for the last 6 years
> Masters degree holder.
> Would appreciate your help to apply NZ immigration


You aren't eligible to apply for a Resident Visa via skilled migrant category as you do not meet the minimum English Language Requirement. You must hold minimum overall of 6.5 in IELTS to meet the basic requirement which does not give any points.

Assuming you do eventually meet this requirement you will still struggle to meet enough points as this occupation is not on the long term skill shortage list so you would miss out on any bonus points. You would likely need a job offer so you could qualify for EOI selection and as you'll understand it won't be easy getting a job in NZ, for an occupation where the skill isn't in short supply and from overseas.


----------



## ajc.chow

I have IELTS of 6.5 overall with minimum 6 band in each. You just broke my heart. Any bright idea how to get skill visa? Or should i improve my points?


----------



## escapedtonz

ajc.chow said:


> I have IELTS of 6.5 overall with minimum 6 band in each. You just broke my heart. Any bright idea how to get skill visa? Or should i improve my points?


Yes you just need to improve your points score.
Job offer
More years experience
Grow younger ;-)


----------



## Catalina02

Hey everyone! I am Catalina. I might be moving to Auckland, New Zealand soon (from Europe) and I'm curious to find out about living and working in the other part of the world? As being described on internet, it's beautiful and breathtaking. I am a banking professional (6+ years in a French group - top 6 in Europe) so, of course, I hope to get a career in the field. 
I'm very excited about this new challenge and will be glad if you can share your experience, useful links, contacts, thoughts or ... anything else.
A big thank you!


----------



## Leighr

Catalina02 said:


> Hey everyone! I am Catalina. I might be moving to Auckland, New Zealand soon (from Europe) and I'm curious to find out about living and working in the other part of the world? As being described on internet, it's beautiful and breathtaking. I am a banking professional (6+ years in a French group - top 6 in Europe) so, of course, I hope to get a career in the field.
> I'm very excited about this new challenge and will be glad if you can share your experience, useful links, contacts, thoughts or ... anything else.
> A big thank you!


Hope you find what you are seeking!!


----------



## irfanulhaq

*irfanulhaq*

Hi dear,
I'm interested to migrate from my home country Pakistan to new zealand along with my family....

I have completed masters in computer science (Msc). now i have planning to send our credentials to NZQA for IQA.
Over their I have confused. Where i record my one year computer science diploma...???
Either its put in qualification assessment or school or vocational training??
Please my confusion
Thank.....
My Score 140


----------



## shan.sm34

Dear Members,

I am Shantnu Sharma and I am planning to move New Zealand to work in IT as I have 5 Years Experience in IT. Also my profile exists in both skill list and long term shortage skill list. But I intend to do one year PGDM course in IT so I can get one year post study work visa. 

Regards
Shantnu Sharma


----------



## wyzandrea

*Andrea*



nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.


Hi, Andrea from Creative Animodel, nice to meet everyone！


----------



## vcardins

Hi All, my name is Victor Cardins, I'm brazilian and moved to Auckland just a month ago. I'm applying to PR in Canada, where I got a job offer and started applying to residency under EE right before getting a job in Auckland.


----------



## mmdNZ

Hi All 

Not new to NZ but new to the forums. I've been here in NZ since 2002. Here to help people, and to look at expat options for myself to move back home to Dubai (which is why I'm also active in that sub forum).

I'm 26, originally Indian, born and raised in Dubai, moved here at 13 with my family and am now a NZ citizen. I have a strong American accent from my schooling in Dubai, and my grasp of English is generally better than most people, including locals. I'm a Mechanical Engineer.

I've generally had a hard time making many friends in Auckland. I find the people very unfriendly in comparison to where I came from. It might also have something to do with me living in Manukau Heights haha.


----------



## Amybygrave

Hi I'm Amy. Mend my husband and two small children are looking to move to NZ from three UK. Have nearly completedone our EOI but am stuck on the employment part ? x


----------



## Abhishu

*Need Experts opinion*

Hi All,

below are my details.

Age- 33 Years
Education: B.Tech(2006)
Experience- 5 Years (ACS Certified) overall 8 Years
IELTS- 6.5 All
Status - Married-(Spouse has Master degree in Arts)
Code- System Analyst

is that above would be enough to apply New Zealand PR. what is the process for the same.
Do I need to verify my experience & Education before applying PR application.

How long process would take.


----------



## escapedtonz

Abhishu said:


> Hi All,
> 
> below are my details.
> 
> Age- 33 Years
> Education: B.Tech(2006)
> Experience- 5 Years (ACS Certified) overall 8 Years
> IELTS- 6.5 All
> Status - Married-(Spouse has Master degree in Arts)
> Code- System Analyst
> 
> is that above would be enough to apply New Zealand PR. what is the process for the same.
> Do I need to verify my experience & Education before applying PR application.
> 
> How long process would take.


Possibly yes.
You need to see what you score on the EOI. 
Have a look on the INZ website and click on the links for Skilled Migrant Category and the Points Indicator. 

INZ only accept qualifications that are recognized so you will have to check on the relevant list for your country to see if your qualification and awarding university are exempt from assessment or not. 
If not you MUST have the assessment completed by NZQA before submitting EOI. 

Without a job offer it'll take at least 12 months until a decision is made on your application assuming you get through all the stages.


----------



## PatrickinFrance

*Hi*

Hi everyone,

I am an English expat living in France for the last 12 years. Just heard there is possibilities for construction work in NZ. I will be looking forward to learning some stuff on here.


----------



## smshafi

nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.


Hi I am from India and new to this forum. 
My EOI was selected on April 1, 2015
ITA received on May 9,2015
Visa Application lodged on Sep 7,2015
CO assigned on 30 Nov 2015.

I am from Telecom/Network field. Would like to hear from someone in the same field and industry. Can anyone suggest the best places for new immigrants.


----------



## arbed

Hi all, 


below are my details.

Age- 28 Years (DOB April 1987)
Education: Degree in Management
Experience- 6 years as Human Resource Advisor
IELTS- min. score is 7.5 and the rest are 8 & 9
Status - Married
ANZSCO - 223111


May I know is my job in NZ's shortage list? I have tried with Aus and got my assessment approved but unfortunately just as i got a positive, all states closed for HRA. Now am considering other countries. Wherever and whoever can take HRA!!


----------



## escapedtonz

arbed said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> below are my details.
> 
> Age- 28 Years (DOB April 1987)
> Education: Degree in Management
> Experience- 6 years as Human Resource Advisor
> IELTS- min. score is 7.5 and the rest are 8 & 9
> Status - Married
> ANZSCO - 223111
> 
> 
> May I know is my job in NZ's shortage list? I have tried with Aus and got my assessment approved but unfortunately just as i got a positive, all states closed for HRA. Now am considering other countries. Wherever and whoever can take HRA!!


It is classed as a skilled occupation, however it is not on any list.
Human Resource Adviser Visa Options ? Skill Shortage Lists, Immigration New Zealand


----------



## itsme12

*Hi, This thread started to introduce about yourself.*

Hello All,

This is Izmi from Sri Lanka, a 22 year old Business graduate from Stafford shire, UK.
I've an in-hand work experience of 1+ years as an Executive HR Development and i have secured got a placement at Wintec (Hamilton, Whitiora) for a graduate diploma in strategic management commencing in Feb.

Found and joined this forum cause i'm finding accommodation hard to find or either too costly, and also looking for a part time job (Study schedules not out yet, so preferably weekend jobs).

Please extend your help to ease my arrangements


----------



## Neil.Summons

Hi all

We (myself, wife, 16 year old and 4 year) are currently considering a job offer to move to Auckland, near to Albany. I am from the UK and my wife is from Taiwan.

Am finding this a useful website for info!


----------



## Djsuraj

Hi Friends,

I'm live in Sri Lanka. I'm 25 years old male. I'm doing video editing and motion graphic design for live. I need to come to New Zealand for make money for care my family so please inbox me if you can give me a help for get visa.


Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz

Djsuraj said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm live in Sri Lanka. I'm 25 years old male. I'm doing video editing and motion graphic design for live. I need to come to New Zealand for make money for care my family so please inbox me if you can give me a help for get visa.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


New Zealand definitely is not the place you come to to make money and nobody here can help you get a visa. All anyone can do is suggest you research visa's on the Immigration website so you have all the information to hand before making a decision on how best to approach coming here.

www.immigration.gov.nz


----------



## SimonaP

Hello everyone,
We are thinking about moving to NZ from USA. We are now starting the research....Reading about visas, jobs, school ( we have two 8years old ). I'm looking for some guidance, what should i do first, where do i start? Do you need a job in orded to apply for a visa? How long the process can take? We have to sell our house and stuff here before moving, i'm trying to see how can we coordinate the steps so we dont have to rent after selling the house. We have not decided in the area yet, thinking more somewere warm considering we are from Arizona ). My husband is a mechanical engineer and i work as a fraud analysts for a bank, hopefully we can stay in the same field;-) 

Any advice and guidance will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rajeshande

Hi All,

This is Rajesh Ande..Member of this Group...

Good to share this news to every one in this group, that my EOI selected today ( 20th Jan 2016 ), waiting for ITA.

I would be happy to answer the queries if i can and i expect the same.

thanks.


----------



## ajc.chow

rajeshande said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is Rajesh Ande..Member of this Group...
> 
> Good to share this news to every one in this group, that my EOI selected today ( 20th Jan 2016 ), waiting for ITA.
> 
> I would be happy to answer the queries if i can and i expect the same.
> 
> thanks.


Congrats Rajesh..well thats a good news..can you tell me what is your job occupation..like i myself is a SAP implementer and looking to immigrate to New Zealand can you tell me can i apply NZ immigration. By the way i have IETLS with 6.5 overall and minimum 6 in each..Work expereince is of 6 years and education is MBA..Please let me know


----------



## krishnamoorthy

Hi All,
Hope you are doing good.
I am kris from singapore. I have been 130 points for EOI but i am not sure whether its elgible for sumbit. would provide more infor and advise. Thanks.


----------



## Kimbella

SimonaP said:


> Hello everyone,
> We are thinking about moving to NZ from USA. We are now starting the research....Reading about visas, jobs, school ( we have two 8years old ). I'm looking for some guidance, what should i do first, where do i start? Do you need a job in orded to apply for a visa? How long the process can take? We have to sell our house and stuff here before moving, i'm trying to see how can we coordinate the steps so we dont have to rent after selling the house. We have not decided in the area yet, thinking more somewere warm considering we are from Arizona ). My husband is a mechanical engineer and i work as a fraud analysts for a bank, hopefully we can stay in the same field;-)
> 
> Any advice and guidance will be greatly appreciated!


Hi Simona, and welcome.

First, I would ask whether you have ever visited NZ, or lived abroad anywhere, and what sort of lifestyle you currently lead: cheap and outdoorsy, or mostly middle class, etc? 
I ask because living in NZ and traveling to visit are very, very different things. 
Whether you need a job first depends on whether you can secure a visa through the standard EOI process (expression of interest). If your professions are on the right lists, you could potentially gain a visa without having a job secured. The Visa process varies, but is likely to take several months. I would definitely NOT suggest selling your house and personal items before moving here. If NZ does not work out for you, because of cultural differences, or financial problems, or climate/weather, or whatever -- you do not want to have closed off your opportunity to return to the US to resume your current lifestyle. I would suggest looking into renting your home out through a property management service, and placing your belongings in storage; come to NZ for one year, and see whether it's a place you really want to live long term. Because it is so far away, remote, and basically isolated, moving here is much more expensive, and "final" than if you were to move to most any other first world nation. Please digest that, because it is a *big* deal. Traveling for visits, especially for 4, will be very expensive. By putting your things in storage, you can potentially have them shipped to NZ after a year, if you decide you want (or can) stay permanently. I did that, and would never suggest anyone doing it any other way. The quality and prices here is far far inferior to what is standard in the US; it makes you miss Walmart quality.
The N Island is warmer than the S, but nothing is going to be as nice and dry as Arizona. It is high humidity all over both islands, and most of the houses have poor insulation, so will be damp and colder than what we are used to in the US. Houses older than 10 or 20 years will usually have mould issues because of the humidity; and although it may be "warmish" outside in winter, even around the "warm" N Island, the interior of those homes will be cold. Please take my advice and find the "search" button on this forum and do some general searches so that you are not caught offgaurd on what you might encounter--search "damp" or "insulation" or "weather" etc.
You will probably get several different answers from a few people, but lately I've been the only American from the West (California) replying to the forum.

This is not intended to dissuade you, just to get you thinking on how significant it is to move abroad to such a far-flung and remote place. I maintain that it is CRITICAL to have an excellent moving plan, as well as maintaining a back-up plan if things do not work out. If your move is impulsive and haphazardly planned, you may well wind up regretting that you moved, and have trouble integrating smoothly into NZ life.


----------



## Siku

Hi everyone,

I'm Priyanka from India. My husband would be startjng post graduate studies this February in South island. I've been reading a lot of open threads to get a feel of country move and working scenario but also adding additional queries that needs to be taken care of before I make a move with 3.5 year old daughter. 

Can I ask the queries in this introduction thread or do I need to make an additional thread for the same?

Thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz

Siku said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm Priyanka from India. My husband would be startjng post graduate studies this February in South island. I've been reading a lot of open threads to get a feel of country move and working scenario but also adding additional queries that needs to be taken care of before I make a move with 3.5 year old daughter.
> 
> Can I ask the queries in this introduction thread or do I need to make an additional thread for the same?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi and welcome to the forum.
Please start a new thread in the main forum to ask anything you wish. Please take the opportunity before you post to familiarise yourself with the "Forum Rules" which can be accessed via the links on the right hand side of the website or via here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------



## sreerjvs85

Hi guys,
I'm Sreevathsan from India currently working in Dubai. I'm into Software field for the past 7 years after completing my Bachelor's in Electronics and Communication engineering. I'm married and has one daughter 4 years old.
I'm planning to immigrate to NZ to explore new opportunities and would appreciate all your help in achieving this. 

Cheers!
Sree


----------



## sreerjvs85

Hi rajeshande,
I'm from Dubai too. I'm planning to immigrate to NZ to live and work. Kindly let me know the procedure for immigration whether you applied yourself or through any consultant. Also please let me know whether we need to do IELTS for immigration purpose?
Awaiting your favorable reply. 

Cheer!
Sree


----------



## rajeshande

Hi Sree,

I hope you are planning to migrate under SMC ( Skilled Migrant Category ), did you check your work experience is in skilled shortage list ? if yes then go ahead and check the points indicator.

My application picked on 20th Jan 2016 result and i have got invitation from Newzealand for further process.

I have not met any advisor because the whole process is pretty much clear, if you go through Newzealand immigration website.

IELTS is not required, if you can show Medium Of Instruction letter from your university which states that your entire course taught in english and written in english, this is equivalent to IELTS.

All the best.

Thanks.

Thanks.


----------



## sreerjvs85

Thanks for your reply rajeshande. Btw congrats for your getting through step 1. 
How much will it cost to express interest? I'm getting above 140 points in total when applied with my wife's profile. If you dont mind, Could you please share your contact so that we can be in touch easily.

Cheers!
Sree


----------



## Kucing

Hi I am Muhamad from Malaysia, who planning to immigrating to New Zealand. My wife a senior staff nurse and I have a small carpentering business.

but I have 0 knowledge about process, fees and anything relating on.

Hope I can have some clue here..

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

Kucing said:


> Hi I am Muhamad from Malaysia, who planning to immigrating to New Zealand. My wife a senior staff nurse and I have a small carpentering business.
> 
> but I have 0 knowledge about process, fees and anything relating on.
> 
> Hope I can have some clue here..
> 
> Thanks


Hi and welcome to the forum,

Your first port of call must be www.immigration.govt.nz
Have a good read through all the info and decide on the visa route that you will need to take in order to be approved a visa that will allow you to live and work here temporarily or permanently.

Have a look here for fees Office and Fees finder

Be aware that there can be more than one fee for the visa you intend to apply for - e.g. for a resident visa via the skilled migrant route there are 3 different charges. There is one for the Expression Of interest stage (EOI), there is one for the Invitation To Apply stage (ITA) and then there is a final Migrant Levy fee. 

On top of this you will have additional fees that are required but aren't stated on the Immigration website - e.g. for secure document courier fees, medical reports, police certificates, qualification assessment if required, professional registration fees (your wife will most certainly need to do this and pay the appropriate fees as she will need to be registered and hold a registration number and card to work in NZ), you will also have to pay for IELTS to prove you meet the basic English language requirement for Immigration (Your wife will need to pass the academic IELTS at a higher level than required by immigration. It is a minimum overall 7.0 for the nursing registration and is mandatory irrespective of your background - even if you are English with English parents, grandparents, have been brought up in deepest darkest England and have studied all your life in English from the moment you were born you must still pass Academic IELTS for medical professional registration ) etc etc. 

Just looking at your short profile I expect you'll be going down the route of a Resident Visa application via the skilled migrant route with your wife as the principal applicant and you as the secondary applicant.
You need to try this out to see if you can score enough points :-
https://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/

Your EOI will need to score at least 140 points if you intend to apply without a job offer as it is guaranteed to be selected with that score or above. If you have any less it will not be selected unless it has an associated skilled job offer from an NZ employer.


----------



## 3Cherubs

Hi - myself and family (husband, 5yr old, 4yr old & 3yr old children) are hoping to move to NZ at the end of the year based on skilled occupation, husband is a qualified ICT teacher 
We were married in NZ 10yrs ago and I have spent 3 months in the country on a holiday visa 14yrs ago - we both love the country and want to share this love with our children
We are only in the early stages of the process and have just applied for husbands quals through the NZQA, then we will hopefully be applying our EOI - exciting times, just hope things go to plan as we all have our hearts set on our move ?


----------



## escapedtonz

3Cherubs said:


> Hi - myself and family (husband, 5yr old, 4yr old & 3yr old children) are hoping to move to NZ at the end of the year based on skilled occupation, husband is a qualified ICT teacher
> We were married in NZ 10yrs ago and I have spent 3 months in the country on a holiday visa 14yrs ago - we both love the country and want to share this love with our children
> We are only in the early stages of the process and have just applied for husbands quals through the NZQA, then we will hopefully be applying our EOI - exciting times, just hope things go to plan as we all have our hearts set on our move ?


Hi and welcome.
Exciting times indeed. Hopefully the process all goes to plan for you.
Please feel free to start a new thread or jump on a recent thread if you want to ask any questions.

Any idea where you'd like to place yourselves ?

Just one point.......
If you intend to be moving over to NZ by the end of this year, there are only 11 months remaining as I'm sure you are aware. 11 months may appear to be a long time, however, if you intend to apply based on points without a skilled job offer it is very likely the process will take in excess of this time.


----------



## 3Cherubs

Thanks for your response 

We have spoken to recruitment consultants over in NZ and we are just waiting for the NZQA to get back to us so we can get the ball rolling applying for jobs, but everything else is on hold at the mo waiting for his quals, we know this can be a lengthy process (have read upto 3mts?!) 

But best to have a month in mind to work to, we are flexible on move dates obviously, would love to try and get out there for the start of the new school year- Jan 2017 

As for where in NZ, we aren't that fussed, there are pros and cons to wherever we have discussed, recruiter is in Auckland, I had in mind mid/lower central north island, but would equally love the Canterbury region too


----------



## don2285

Hi,

Myself and Family ( Me, wife and two kids) planning to move to NZ. 

First Step would be me moving there alone on SMC Visa and then taking my family after i get a job.

Created a EOI and is draft stage with 145 points. Planning to do NZQA authorization and then submit the EOI.

I have finished my Engineering in 2006 and then a Post Graduate Diploma in 2007, and working in IT since then (8 years 4 Months).

Wife has finished her Engineering and Masters in Engineering in 2011 and working as a lecturer in a college.

Suggestions are most welcome. Looking forward to learn and grow in this forum.

Cheers!!


----------



## psgod77

Hi Guys,

My points are 115.
But i dont have a job offer in NZ.
Is the selection of EOI based on Job offer or any chances of me to get selected.


----------



## Kucing

Thank you for your reply, hopefully everything will be smooth


----------



## ABM

*Intro*

Hello every one here!!!!

Let me thanks first before i introduce to you. This site is having very good informative and all credits goes to all you wonderful people here.

Im (principal applicant), 34 yrs, from India, MS (UK), B.Tech ( India)- Mech. Engineer.
Working as a Project Engr in middle east + 6 Yrs expc. 
Married and with two kids.
Partner education MBA and settling as a social engineer.

I just started figuring out myself by roughly estimating in point indicator and end up with 165.

However, Im still studying the threads here & NZ immigr website to increase my knowledge before i decide to file for EOI and ITA etc. If i ask repeated question then please excuse me and guide me to the right path / thread to refer. 

As of now, One thing Im sure about that it is very simple steps and don't need any third party consultant or advocate to support for filing and settling in NZ.

At the moment Im having two questions (confusion), hope to get peace of valuable advise from you people.

1. Minimum English requirements. IELTS, required or not required? at the moment Im ok with no IELTS coz i can manage to show evidence Education letters, UK residence for 3.8 years etc. 
Appreciate reply from any one who succeeded to gain RV without IELTS.

2. Same question for the partner, We can manage with university letters.

Thanks


----------



## escapedtonz

ABM said:


> Hello every one here!!!!
> 
> Let me thanks first before i introduce to you. This site is having very good informative and all credits goes to all you wonderful people here.
> 
> Im (principal applicant), 34 yrs, from India, MS (UK), B.Tech ( India)- Mech. Engineer.
> Working as a Project Engr in middle east + 6 Yrs expc.
> Married and with two kids.
> Partner education MBA and settling as a social engineer.
> 
> I just started figuring out myself by roughly estimating in point indicator and end up with 165.
> 
> However, Im still studying the threads here & NZ immigr website to increase my knowledge before i decide to file for EOI and ITA etc. If i ask repeated question then please excuse me and guide me to the right path / thread to refer.
> 
> As of now, One thing Im sure about that it is very simple steps and don't need any third party consultant or advocate to support for filing and settling in NZ.
> 
> At the moment Im having two questions (confusion), hope to get peace of valuable advise from you people.
> 
> 1. Minimum English requirements. IELTS, required or not required? at the moment Im ok with no IELTS coz i can manage to show evidence Education letters, UK residence for 3.8 years etc.
> Appreciate reply from any one who succeeded to gain RV without IELTS.
> 
> 2. Same question for the partner, We can manage with university letters.
> 
> Thanks


The evidence you and a partner needs to show to meet the English language requirement is either IELTS at 6.5 overall or above OR a university letter stating your study completed entirely in English.
Be aware that the university letter is only accepted at the discretion of an immigration case officer, It is not guaranteed to be accepted. Immigration can always insist on IELTS.


----------



## kathryn20

*Moving to Christchurch*

Hello!

My partner and I are moving to Christchurch later this year and we are very excited!

We decided that we were interested late last year, so we started job hunting. My partner was offered a job in early January, based in Christchurch, so we then started the process. We therefore decided that it would be best for him to apply as a skilled migrant and for me to go as a partner. 

We submitted our EOI in January, just after his confirmation, and received our Invitation to Apply under the 'Skilled Migrants Category' at the beginning of February. We have spent the past month getting everything together and sent off our application today. 

My partner is arriving in June to start his job and I will be arriving in August. 
I am not applying for jobs yet, as I am waiting for my NZQA IQA to come back first, and then I can get going!

Any advice about Christchurch, please pass it on!

Thanks!


----------



## 3Cherubs

Th at great news Kathryn - what line of work are you both in if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kathryn20

He is a doctor and I am a teacher. 
It seems like it is much harder for a teacher to get a job...


----------



## 3Cherubs

Isn't it just, my Husband is a secondary teacher currently looking for work - I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## irfan.f.shaikh

I’m Irfan from Mumbai, India and new to this forum.

Recently I secured NZ residency VISA and planning to visit New Zealand soon. 

Any directions / advice on job search and accommodation will be really helpful !!!


----------



## christchurchnewzealand

*Waiting for our visas now..*

Hi All,

My OH received a job offer in Christchurch and has applied under temporary work visa (accredited employers), had a couple of hiccups with that but hopefully all ironed out now - Should know more before the end of next week :fingerscrossed:

I recently applied for my work visa under the Partner category, included an absurd amount of evidence of us being together so they should approve it within the next couple of weeks.

Taking the dog eventually but no kids. Dog is costing more than enough!

Waiting impatiently now..


----------



## shastriarvind88

*introduction*

hi all,
My name is Arvind Sharma.I am new to this Forum.


----------



## escapedtonz

shastriarvind88 said:


> hi all,
> My name is Arvind Sharma.I am new to this Forum.


Hi and welcome to the forum.

If you have any questions, us the search facility to search for key words in historic threads first as you may find the answers in there or just start a new thread.

Regards


----------



## mazenmostafa

Hello, 

I am 32 Electrical Engineer from Cairo, Egypt.
I have just started my process for NZ immigration with SMC scheme.
I am hoping to collect 145 points while submitting EOI.


----------



## harisagarp

Hi my name is Hari Sagar from India please any body guide me how to lodge EOI for Newzeland.I have already lodged my EOI for Australia with 60 points but I do not know the process for Newzeland.Thanks in advance


----------



## escapedtonz

harisagarp said:


> Hi my name is Hari Sagar from India please any body guide me how to lodge EOI for Newzeland.I have already lodged my EOI for Australia with 60 points but I do not know the process for Newzeland.Thanks in advance


Www.immigration.govt.nz


----------



## prsdrddy

hi iam prasad from india, iam planning to immigrate to newzland ,my eoi is selected and waiting for ita invitation


----------



## Blodwyn

*Newbie*

Hi everyone,

My name is Jo and myself, hubby and two boys have been living here in Auckland for 9 months now, wanted to join the forum to share info and help others going through the immigration process.


----------



## prsdrddy

Hi ...i got invitation from New Zealand for residency ...how long it will take for processing visa


----------



## escapedtonz

prsdrddy said:


> Hi ...i got invitation from New Zealand for residency ...how long it will take for processing visa


Many months. 
You will have 4 months to submit ita and then the waiting starts as it could take up to 6 months for your application to be assigned a case officer. Once you have a CO it should only take a matter of 3/4/5 months tops but that assumes there are no issues with your application or submitted evidence.


----------



## Kyra J

Hi All,

I'm Ashish, hoping to move to NZ soon...

Got my EOI selected in today's draw 


My Time Line____
IELTS : 19 Mar 2016 (7 over all)
IQA : 19 Apr 2016 (Result 7 band)

EOI Submitted : 18 June 2016 (150 Points)
EOI Selected : 22 June 2016


----------



## paulohsr

Hi, my name is Paulo from Brazil. I'm currently looking for a job to work in New Zealand and move in with my wife and 2 year old son. I'm a java developer.

My EOI currently has 125 points... so close!


----------



## fshafiq

Hi my name is Farhan, I am thinking to apply New Zealand skilled immigration, I am double masters MA in International Relations and MBA Marketing with 6 years of experience in IT sales and enterprise business operations, currently I am working as Complex Bid Manager for MENA region in IBM and working as focal point for million dollars opportunities single handedly, I found ICT Business Analyst pretty much closer than my current responsibilities but I still need advice if some can see ICT Business Analyst job description and my current role job description and advise either I am looking at correct skill category or something else will go fine in my case, my wife is also Master in International relations and currently working with a trade body as Secretary general, I filled EOI draft and if some one would like to see I can share, with my qualification and selected skill as ICT Business Analyst I have 150 points before submitting it. Please advise....


----------



## Maccka

Hi guys,

My name is Mark, and I'm from NZ... Invercargill originally, although I lived in Auckland for 6 years.

I've also lived in Germany (3 years) and the UK (18 terrible months). 

I thought that I'd join to help answer any questions about NZ. I don't have a clue about immigration issues, but feel free to ask me anything else.


----------



## edmundtan79

Hi, I am Edmund from Malaysia, work as a Electronic Engineer in Singapore for 10 years. I'm interesting in living in NZ, and just get start to proceed with EOI. Was selected from the Pools but declined due to degree qualification does not in the exemption list. So, apply for IQA now, just going to get certified my documents before sending it out. Any advise?


----------



## mostafabadawy

I am an electrical engineer 37 years old with a positive outcome from EA.10 years of experience overseas. Please advise how many points can I get in order to start my steps to immigrate to NZ?


----------



## mostafabadawy

mostafabadawy said:


> I am an electrical engineer 37 years old with a positive outcome from EA.10 years of experience overseas. Please advise how many points can I get in order to start my steps to immigrate to NZ?


Also my IELTS overall is 6.5


----------



## escapedtonz

edmundtan79 said:


> Hi, I am Edmund from Malaysia, work as a Electronic Engineer in Singapore for 10 years. I'm interesting in living in NZ, and just get start to proceed with EOI. Was selected from the Pools but declined due to degree qualification does not in the exemption list. So, apply for IQA now, just going to get certified my documents before sending it out. Any advise?


Hi and welcome,

My advice - make sure you are able to provide evidence for every point that you are claiming on the EOI at the time that you submit it. 
If there are some points that you cannot justify you cannot claim the points which seems to be where you have already been caught out.

Will get very costly if you keep submitting and keep getting declined because you have misread the immigration advice or process.


----------



## escapedtonz

mostafabadawy said:


> Also my IELTS overall is 6.5


www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator


----------



## Misha881

Hi...i just recently moved to auckland from south africa and looking to meet up with other south africans?...

Thank you


----------



## mostafabadawy

escapedtonz said:


> www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator


Thank you very much for the reply. Know I have 140 points, but I need to get my and my wife qualifications assessed. Please advise what is the procedure specially for my wife as she is graduated from the faculty of english literature and I do not know ehat is the suitable position that can fit her qualification?!!


----------



## escapedtonz

mostafabadawy said:


> Thank you very much for the reply. Know I have 140 points, but I need to get my and my wife qualifications assessed. Please advise what is the procedure specially for my wife as she is graduated from the faculty of english literature and I do not know ehat is the suitable position that can fit her qualification?!!


You don't have 140 points if you need qualifications assessed. You have no idea what NZQA assessment will produce. You can only claim the qualification related points if the NZQA assessment gives the desired Level 7 or above result.
If your wife is the partner applicant then you do not need to worry about an occupation off the long term skill shortage list as all you can get for her is maximum 20 points so long as she has an assessed qualification minimum Level 7 and she meets the same english language level as a principal applicant.
It is only the principal applicant that needs to meet the requirements of an occupation off the LTSSL to claim the bonus points on offer.


----------



## Hiteshree.m

Hi All.. My name is Hiteshree... have 4years of work experience in procure to pay field and curretly I am working with Vodafone shared service India (pune) . I aspire to move to New Zealand for better work opportunities... I am not aware of the process that needs to be followed... Can anyone help?


----------



## janadhakshin

Hiteshree.m said:


> Hi All.. My name is Hiteshree... have 4years of work experience in procure to pay field and curretly I am working with Vodafone shared service India (pune) . I aspire to move to New Zealand for better work opportunities... I am not aware of the process that needs to be followed... Can anyone help?


Please start with your EOI eligibility. If you can reach 140 points or plus without job offer in NZ then go for IQA for your qualifications, submit EOI -> ITA if your EOI is successful (4 months validity) -> Submit your ITA -> Section process. 

Approx this all may take at least 6-12 months period at least.

Please follow the forum for particular topic, definitely forum will help you.

Also please go through NZ immigration website for more details.

Regards,
Jana


----------



## Hiteshree.m

Thanks a tonn for replying...  I went through the new zea website.. It's very helpful.. I have been reading alot on this forum as well. Glad to be a part of it.. Cheers


----------



## Clarkey33

Hi everyone, my name is Chris and we will be moving to Auckland at the end of October... exciting times!


----------



## escapedtonz

Clarkey33 said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Chris and we will be moving to Auckland at the end of October... exciting times!


Welcome!
Hope it all goes to plan as it is a stressful process moving your whole life to another country on the other side of the world.
Any questions just have a search through the older threads or start another and hopefully there'll be members able to comment.


----------



## shanpk

too late bro they changed rules , now 160 points required


----------



## Lee1974

Hi Everyone, 

Just wanted to say Hi, and introduce myself. I am Lee, 42 in USA and my family and I are looking at moving to NZ hopefully in about a year. My wife had a 1 year temp job there and loved it. She is really excited to go back so that we can live in a much better place to live and raise a family.


----------



## Jibin James

Hey, folks, I'm Jibin and I'm from India. I will be moving to NZ later this June. Hoping for the best.


----------



## ajennt13

Hello! I'm Jenn, and I currently live in the US. I'm in the very beginning stages of planning my possible move to NZ (ie: consideration and research), and I'm excited to learn about other expats' experiences, particularly those originally from the US. I hope that hearing what you all have to say about your moves and subsequent lives in NZ will help me decide how I might proceed. I've read quite a bit on the NZ immigration site, but I'm sure that firsthand accounts will offer a clearer idea of what the immigration process and Kiwi life are really like.


----------



## gastonlemo

Hello to everyone. My name is Gaston I am originally from Argentina but I am currently living in Chile (both countries located in South-America). I am a SAP Consultant with more than 12 years of experience in PP / QM / PM and Master Data. 
I am interested on SAP projects abroad and I think probably it is better to move to another country. I am interested in NZ or Australia for example.
I do not know the SAP markets over there so if someone is also an SAP consultant living and working in New Zealand I would love to get some comments or advices.

have a great day
Gaston


----------



## Jibin James

All the best Ali


----------



## pran1984

Hello I am Pranjal working as a Bank Manager in India. I am working in the Banking Industry for last 8 years and I am looking forward for better life and career opportunities in New Zealand.


----------



## Akshay12345

Hi I am Akshay. I just finished my Level 7 grad diploma from AUT. During this I found a Marketing job where i worked part time until i graduated. I have been offered a full-time marketing role in the same company, but could'nt apply for PR because of the change in the point system. Will wait for a year until i get 160 points or favorable changes to the entire system....whichever comes first


----------



## Live to Drive

Akshay12345 said:


> Hi I am Akshay. I just finished my Level 7 grad diploma from AUT. During this I found a Marketing job where i worked part time until i graduated. I have been offered a full-time marketing role in the same company, but could'nt apply for PR because of the change in the point system. Will wait for a year until i get 160 points or favorable changes to the entire system....whichever comes first


Hello Akshay,
Could you please share in which stream you have completed your Graduate Diploma? 

Thank you.


----------



## Akshay12345

Live to Drive said:


> Hello Akshay,
> Could you please share in which stream you have completed your Graduate Diploma?
> 
> Thank you.


It is a Graduate Diploma in Business. Also on that topic, can someone tell me if a Graduate diploma is considered a Post grad study and if so would i be eligible for the bonus points (10) for Post grad study for 1 year?

Regards


----------



## Live to Drive

Akshay12345 said:


> It is a Graduate Diploma in Business. Also on that topic, can someone tell me if a Graduate diploma is considered a Post grad study and if so would i be eligible for the bonus points (10) for Post grad study for 1 year?
> 
> Regards


Hello Akshay,

If you do a PG Diploma then you are eligible for bonus points. 

So, is there a difference of pursuing studies from University than a college in terms of getting a job and recognition? 

Thank you.


----------



## NTIn

Hi Experts,

Today I calculated my points for NZ skill visa, which was 110 points...

Can you please let me know with the given point how many days it takes to grant the visa.

Thanks


----------



## janadhakshin

NTIn said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Today I calculated my points for NZ skill visa, which was 110 points...
> 
> Can you please let me know with the given point how many days it takes to grant the visa.
> 
> Thanks


You need minimum 160 points to get selected from pool to receive ITA.


----------



## NTIn

janadhakshin said:


> You need minimum 160 points to get selected from pool to receive ITA.


Thanks for reply.. however on site it require only 100 points to qualify...Is there any chance for 110 pointer too?


----------



## Akshay12345

Live to Drive said:


> Hello Akshay,
> 
> If you do a PG Diploma then you are eligible for bonus points.
> 
> So, is there a difference of pursuing studies from University than a college in terms of getting a job and recognition?
> 
> Thank you.


Here are my thoughts:

I don't think a Graduate Diploma (level 7) is eligible for the bonus points, i need someone to confirm this. 

As far as where (Uni or college) to pursue your education depends on the following factors:

1. Your past qualifications and if you are eligible to apply to a uni vs. a college
2. You finances - uni can be very expensive...i paid close to $33K for a 2 semester (1 year) course
3. The actual course that you are applying for....may only be offered at a uni and not in a college
4. There are a lot of education institutes in NZ which are shady...we all know this, if you take a chance to pay them and get a certificate/degree/diploma, there is a risk of them shutting down half way or be denied a work visa after you graduate...i haven't heard of a uni, engaging in such practices. This is my opinion. 

Generally, people will agree that if you do finish your education from a uni vs. a college, you have better chances of getting a job and most likely paid higher. This is a generalization. The actuality depends on:
1. The course you did
2. Your industry
3. Your potential employer and their thoughts around it
4. Your own personal selling (interview)
5. Luck??

I finished a level 7 business grad diploma from AUT, while i was pursuing it, a marketing job was advertised on our AUT job portal. A bunch of us applied and after a pretty tough interview process (had to make an entire marketing plan for the company and present as part of the second and final round of interview, in less than 2 days), secured a part time job. Worked there for 6 months and without me asking, they offered me a full-time permanent job, right after my graduation - so yes if you have a chance to prove your mettle, take that golden opportunity because it can convert into a full-time job. 

In my opinion, a lot of international students take whatever job comes first (most likely not in the filed they are studying or not a very skilled job), and then they stagnate only to wake up right before or after their graduation, thinking what next. My advise is wait a little and keep applying for a skilled, in your field job and when you get that opportunity grab it and prove yourself.


----------



## Akshay12345

NTIn said:


> Thanks for reply.. however on site it require only 100 points to qualify...Is there any chance for 110 pointer too?


Please note that the 100 points on the blue bar (Meeting the criteria) on the immigration website is false....and misleading. When you first select the SMC, it takes you to a page where you can read more about the VISA. The current qualification is 160 points and nothing below it.


----------



## escapedtonz

Akshay12345 said:


> Please note that the 100 points on the blue bar (Meeting the criteria) on the immigration website is false....and misleading. When you first select the SMC, it takes you to a page where you can read more about the VISA. The current qualification is 160 points and nothing below it.


It is not false.
100 EOI points makes an applicant eligible to submit the EOI. That is the threshold. 
Current ITA process requires a person to have minimum 160 points with or without a job offer to be selected from the EOI pool.
It is your lack of understanding that is confusing matters for you.


----------



## Kyra J

escapedtonz said:


> It is not false.
> 100 EOI points makes an applicant eligible to submit the EOI. That is the threshold.
> Current ITA process requires a person to have minimum 160 points with or without a job offer to be selected from the EOI pool.
> It is your lack of understanding that is confusing matters for you.


With new threshold of 160, new applications of people outside NZ have almost vanished. I wonder, still why there is no improvement in the processing.

I submitted my documents on 18th Oct 2016. I still haven't been even assigned a CO. Anyone has any idea how much time more might be taken before a CO is assigned.



My Timeline :
IELTS: 19/03/2016; IELTS Result: 03/04/2016 (7 over all); IQA Submitted: 19/04/2016; IQA Result: 12/06/2016 (7 band); EOI Submitted: 18/06/2016 (150 Points); EOI Selected: 22/06/2016; ITA: 30/07/2016; Documents Submitted: 18/10/2016; Waiting for CO..........


----------



## escapedtonz

Kyra J said:


> With new threshold of 160, new applications of people outside NZ have almost vanished. I wonder, still why there is no improvement in the processing.
> 
> I submitted my documents on 18th Oct 2016. I still haven't been even assigned a CO. Anyone has any idea how much time more might be taken before a CO is assigned.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline :
> IELTS: 19/03/2016; IELTS Result: 03/04/2016 (7 over all); IQA Submitted: 19/04/2016; IQA Result: 12/06/2016 (7 band); EOI Submitted: 18/06/2016 (150 Points); EOI Selected: 22/06/2016; ITA: 30/07/2016; Documents Submitted: 18/10/2016; Waiting for CO..........


Yes the threshold for EOI selection is now much tighter, however applications for migration to NZ via this particular route is just a tiny proportion of the applications received by INZ and out of all those applications, Resident Visa via SMC without a job offer is at the lowest end of the priority scale.
It can take up to 6 months to be assigned a CO. You just have to be patient.
If you had a job offer then the processing time would be much quicker


----------



## janadhakshin

Kyra J said:


> With new threshold of 160, new applications of people outside NZ have almost vanished. I wonder, still why there is no improvement in the processing.
> 
> I submitted my documents on 18th Oct 2016. I still haven't been even assigned a CO. Anyone has any idea how much time more might be taken before a CO is assigned.
> 
> 
> 
> My Timeline :
> IELTS: 19/03/2016; IELTS Result: 03/04/2016 (7 over all); IQA Submitted: 19/04/2016; IQA Result: 12/06/2016 (7 band); EOI Submitted: 18/06/2016 (150 Points); EOI Selected: 22/06/2016; ITA: 30/07/2016; Documents Submitted: 18/10/2016; Waiting for CO..........


Hi Kyra,

It's strange, already 4 months over.

Seems those applications sent to Auckland office taking time, my assumption there might be higher number of applications need to be processed as a lot of domestic applicants would have sent their application to Auckland.


----------



## khldoon

Hi, 
This is Khalid from Sudan and I got SMC job search visa I will go to Auckland on Aprl.

good luck to all


----------



## TerribleCat

*Hello!*

I've been offered a job in Christchurch, and I'm trying to decide whether to take it!

There are a lot of factors involved. The money is a bit less than I make in the U.S., even factoring in the cost of living and exchange rate. I have three cats that I insist on bringing along, which will be expensive. I've never been to New Zealand and I don't know anyone there in person.

On the other hand, the job opportunity is really exciting. My grandmother's family lives in and around Chch, and I've been connecting with them online. The political climate in the U.S. is really starting to scare me. I already live across the country from most of my family and friends, and I don't have any very strong connections in the city where I live now.

It's a tough decision, so I'm not really sure what to do.


----------



## Manpreet2020

hello guys i am planning to migrate to New zealand from india.but i am not sure from where to start. Is pte accepted for new Z immigration?i am Bcom Graduate.. ..can anyone help. I sthere a whatsapp group link that i can join for this
PLEASE HELPPPPPPPPPP

ptepoints=10
age 30
Category computer networks


----------



## escapedtonz

Manpreet2020 said:


> hello guys i am planning to migrate to New zealand from india.but i am not sure from where to start. Is pte accepted for new Z immigration?i am Bcom Graduate.. ..can anyone help. I sthere a whatsapp group link that i can join for this
> PLEASE HELPPPPPPPPPP
> 
> ptepoints=10
> age 30
> Category computer networks


You start by researching www.immigration.govt.nz where you will find many answers.
Yes PTE is now accepted but the minimum score is 58.....see here https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new.../acceptable-english-language-test-results-smc
To find out if you have a chance with migration you need to be able to secure a visa that allows you to live and work here. Have a look at Resident Visa via the Skilled Migrant Category. You will need to score at least 160 points to be selected. Have a look at the points indicator. Answer the questions and calculate your score. You must be able to prove every point claimed.


----------



## k_n_k79

*Weighing my options on moving to NZ*

Hello there,

Born Indian, did my masters in France and worked in France & Swiss for around 10 yrs. Returned back to India and has been 6 yrs on a semi-retirement, now looking for a change in atmosphere and waying my options for NZ along with a few other. Looking forward to get to know about NZ here in this forum. 

A+,
Nandu


----------



## Slovakiwi

*Intruduction*

Hi all,
I am an NZ citizen, living overseas for number of years, but want to move back and take my wife with me, who isn't an NZ citizen or permanent resident. I want to learn on this forum how to do it. 
Thanks,


----------



## Andrew.Family

We are just starting our journey (again). We had spoken to an agency who will help us through our journey. I know that a lot of people complete their visa applications themselves but we want the support and guidance of an agent as this will be our last attempt to go to NZ. I have been advised that with a job offer I will have 160 points. It's a family move so lots of things to consider. One step at a time. I am sure I will have lots of questions along the way and regularly reading what people have posted.


----------



## buzzsubash

My name is subash, trying for Storage network security..! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dock

subashgk007 said:


> My name is subash, trying for Storage network security..!


Hello, Subash, can you please write more information about your network security education and experience? Do you have a work visa?


----------



## buzzsubash

dock said:


> Hello, Subash, can you please write more information about your network security education and experience? Do you have a work visa?




Hello dock,
Have 7+ years of work experience, But i don’t have work visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dock

subashgk007 said:


> Hello dock,
> Have 7+ years of work experience, But i don’t have work visa.


Thanks for quick answer! Do you have experience with cisco / juniper systems?


----------



## dock

subashgk007 said:


> Hello dock,
> Have 7+ years of work experience, But i don’t have work visa.


And knowledge of BGP, OSPF and other routing protocols...


----------



## buzzsubash

dock said:


> And knowledge of BGP, OSPF and other routing protocols...




Yes dock. Can i have your email ID please ? So that i can send out updated CV?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dock

subashgk007 said:


> Yes dock. Can i have your email ID please ? So that i can send out updated CV?


Email is temporary, but you always can find actual contacts at my xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx blog page. I am working at hosting company, so i'll forward it to HR, we looking for network engineer.

*Blog url removed. If you wish to do this you can become a premium member and post in the market place. If you wish to contact another member to swap personal details then use the PM facility.


----------



## Meintjes

Good day all. I am a 35 year old qualified toolmaker living in South Africa. My wife is really adamant about making the move to NZ, although I have not always been keen I am now starting to worm up to the idea. Our biggest challenge at the moment will be financial. I joined this forum to get some information and some tips to make the process less complicated.

Sent from my S40 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meintjes

Meintjes said:


> I am now starting to warm up to the idea.
> 
> Sent from my S40 using Tapatalk


Fixed Damn spell check. 

Sent from my S40 using Tapatalk


----------



## pageyboy

*Kiwi Homeward Bound*

Hello,
I am a Kiwi who has been living in California for the last 24 years and have decided to return to Wellington with my wife and 12-year-old daughter. We hope to be there by Xmas 2018 and I look forward to discussing topics with you and asking opinions on various questions we have about the BIG move.
Thank you.


----------



## Bobogib

Hi,

Quick intro. Names Neil (Username comes with a tedious story.) Currently serving in Her Majesties Royal Air force, although nearing my pensionable service point and considering options. 

Why NZ? My wife and I have moved all round the UK over the last 16 years and want to settle, but could never decide where. We visited NZ in 2016 for a close friends wedding, as soon as we got off the ferry at Picton and began our drive towards Chch, we both looked at each other and for the first time in god knows how long, both said we felt at home. 

We (My wife, 4 kids and myself) are hoping to move towards the back end of next year, in around 18 months time. I have already began speaking to an employer (thankfully accredited) and dialogue seems positive. Just waiting to see if the qualification I will be coming over with will be recognised by the NZTA. 

Mainly joined to ask about schooling, housing and more importantly finance. With the starting salary that has been offered I know money will be very tight until i get a pay rise/promotion. 

Well, that's me in a nutshell. Looking forward to heating from you all.


----------



## Madmare

*Recently migrated*

Hi Neil,
I have recently moved no New Zealand and it is such an amazing place. I have two children in high school and from what I have seen so far the academic system is amazing. 
If I can help in any way, I would be happy to tell you my experience.


----------



## Bobogib

Hi Madmare,

Thanks for the reply. I do have a few questions, you may not be able to help with them all, but any extra information will be better than none. 

I'll fire you over a PM when I get the time. 

Thanks again for the response.


----------



## Madmare

No problem I will do my best!


----------



## Gozer442

*Leap of faith...*

Hello! 

My family and I are moving to New Zealand at the end of the year. We're busy preparing the sale of our home, sale of belongings, a liquidating anything that we are not taking with us. I'd like to bring a minimum of stuff with us... suitcase of clothes, a few possessions, and some valuables. The only large things I'm shipping is a classic car, and my blacksmith anvil and tools. I'm an IT professional and hope to get a Skilled Migrant Visa, which I am applying for now.

I don't have any friends or trusted contacts in NZ, but I hear the weather is nice there! 

Any help or insight would be appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## whatsthestory

*Hi Guys!*

My names Dan,

I'm a commercial Flooring installer from the UK, Currently living in Australia for the previous 6 years. 

I'm Moving to NZ at the end of December, I'm keen to go to the South Island as it looks beautiful, just wondering what the work situation is like for contractors around the Christchurch area? 

Any info From similar tradesmen will be greatly appreciated.

I'm also curious to know has anybody shipped their vehicles (ie work van) and what was the cost / was it worth it?

Thanks in advance guys, looking forward to getting over 

Dan


----------



## landrpret

*SA Registered Nurse: 50 Years ols*

Good morning (here in SA)

My first post and visit on this site. So much going on here!!

I plan to move from SA to NZ, permanently, asap. My sister is a resident for many years and what she has we also want..... Now all the questions will start. 

I have 25 years nursing experience, from theater nurse up to ward manager, and self employed community practitioner, after I qualified from the SG Lourens Nursing College with a 4 Year Nursing Diploma (General Clinical Nursing, Psychiatry and Community Nursing) in Association with the University of Pretoria. 

Question 1: Is this Diploma recognized in NZ? Anyone with the same working in NZ? 
Question 2: What is the best route to search for NZ nursing jobs. 
Question 3: My husband is 56 with a PhD in human sciences, thus he will also look for a position somewhere. 

Your guidance is highly appreciated

RandL


----------



## escapedtonz

whatsthestory said:


> My names Dan,
> 
> I'm a commercial Flooring installer from the UK, Currently living in Australia for the previous 6 years.
> 
> I'm Moving to NZ at the end of December, I'm keen to go to the South Island as it looks beautiful, just wondering what the work situation is like for contractors around the Christchurch area?
> 
> Any info From similar tradesmen will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I'm also curious to know has anybody shipped their vehicles (ie work van) and what was the cost / was it worth it?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys, looking forward to getting over
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan,

Unlikely to be lots of vacancies in your industry and limiting yourself just to Christchurch will probably make finding work even more difficult. Maybe get in touch with Canstaff and/or Tradestaff companies in NZ to see if they have anything suitable or can at least point you in the right direction.
Yes the South Island is beautiful but so is the rest of the country when you get outside of the towns and cities and unfortunately a good view doesn't pay the bills or I'd be a millionaire 

Colleague of mine shipped a couple cars and a motorbike from Tasmania a couple years ago when they came back home to NZ after several years in Aus and then Hobart. He said it was worth it at the time but has since got rid of one car and changed the motorbike. It did cost him a few thousand dollars.


----------



## vishupaul

k_n_k79 said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Born Indian, did my masters in France and worked in France & Swiss for around 10 yrs. Returned back to India and has been 6 yrs on a semi-retirement, now looking for a change in atmosphere and waying my options for NZ along with a few other. Looking forward to get to know about NZ here in this forum.
> 
> A+,
> Nandu


Hi Nandu, 

I am an Indian in NZ, are you holding Indian passport or any other one? What kind of details you are after? 

its worth visiting NZ immigration website and look for the visa options and check for the points calculator. 

Vishu


----------



## escapedtonz

vishupaul said:


> Hi Nandu,
> 
> I am an Indian in NZ, are you holding Indian passport or any other one? What kind of details you are after?
> 
> its worth visiting NZ immigration website and look for the visa options and check for the points calculator.
> 
> Vishu


k_n_k79 has only ever posted once and last log in was June 2017 so unlikely you'll get a reply.


----------



## vishupaul

escapedtonz said:


> k_n_k79 has only ever posted once and last log in was June 2017 so unlikely you'll get a reply.


Oh! I didn't notice that. Even me I was not active, but as I am started getting email for the thread thought its good to reply and share my experience.


----------



## reshmavimal

Hi,

I am Reshma. I am interested in New Zealand migration under SMC


----------



## escapedtonz

reshmavimal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Reshma. I am interested in New Zealand migration under SMC


Hi and welcome. If you have any specific questions just start a new thread.


----------



## Ha Bui

*Ha Bui from Vietnam*



nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.


Hi, I am Ha Bui, from Vietnam. I am keen on applying for Skill Migration visa, however, I have maximal 155 points from Age, Qualification, Work experience as I don't have partner's point and NZ qualification/work experience. I am looking for any chance to get additional 5 points. Hope to get help!
Many thanks!


----------



## escapedtonz

Ha Bui said:


> Hi, I am Ha Bui, from Vietnam. I am keen on applying for Skill Migration visa, however, I have maximal 155 points from Age, Qualification, Work experience as I don't have partner's point and NZ qualification/work experience. I am looking for any chance to get additional 5 points. Hope to get help!
> Many thanks!


Hi and welcome to the forum.

Maybe post a new thread with the points you score and why you can claim them and we may be able to offer some advice on the possibility of scoring more.


----------



## Faisal2c

Greetings to everyone, My name is Faisal, 

I'm planning to apply for skill migration visa, my points are quite good and I see good potential for my career in NZ because it is one of the long-term skill shortage list. 

I have a few concerns on some matters and here they are:

- I have 4 years experience in the same field as my study but I gained this experience before I got my Bachelor degree, 
I wonder if those years will be counted or not? includes my 6 years of experience that I gained after my Bachelor.

- I have a prove letter from my university that all my study was in english as a medium language. same thing from my work in every company I have had work with. 
I would like to submit these letters online but there is no link to upload such a thing! how can I submit it?


----------



## escapedtonz

Faisal2c said:


> Greetings to everyone, My name is Faisal,
> 
> I'm planning to apply for skill migration visa, my points are quite good and I see good potential for my career in NZ because it is one of the long-term skill shortage list.
> 
> I have a few concerns on some matters and here they are:
> 
> - I have 4 years experience in the same field as my study but I gained this experience before I got my Bachelor degree,
> I wonder if those years will be counted or not? includes my 6 years of experience that I gained after my Bachelor.
> 
> - I have a prove letter from my university that all my study was in english as a medium language. same thing from my work in every company I have had work with.
> I would like to submit these letters online but there is no link to upload such a thing! how can I submit it?


Hi and welcome to the forum,

Yes you can count all work experience years regardless of when they were completed (i.e. before or after study).
It is only when you are claiming the bonus points through absolute skill shortage and an occupation off the LTSSL do you have to meet the requirements of having at least 3 years post-qualification experience.

Since 12 October 2016, I believe university and/or employer letters proving you have completed study and/or work entirely in English no longer counts as effective evidence and that you must prove you meet the minimum English Language requirement via a suitable test result at the minimum pass threshold or above.
See here https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new...onality-IND&country=residence-IND&applying=co
Click on the link for Acceptable English Test Results.

You would not upload these letters anywhere if you were to use them as your evidence for English language. You would provide original copies or certified copies of the letters and you would submit them at the ITA stage with all of your other evidence, police reports, medicals etc. As part of the visa application processing your case officer would then check them, make contact with the university and/or employers to confirm what they say etc.....but as I say I'm pretty sure these letters aren't sufficient any more and you MUST have completed an English test.

What are your quite good points ?


----------



## Faisal2c

Greetings to everyone, 

I have one more questions regarding the total years of experience, I read online that ACS in Australia usually reduced two years out of the total years of experience if the applicant gained these years out of Australia, My question, does New Zealand immigration system follow the same rules? 

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz

Faisal2c said:


> Greetings to everyone,
> 
> I have one more questions regarding the total years of experience, I read online that ACS in Australia usually reduced two years out of the total years of experience if the applicant gained these years out of Australia, My question, does New Zealand immigration system follow the same rules?
> 
> Thanks.


No. Completely different rules.


----------



## jfcfrederick

Hello! Good day!! I am John Frederick Chua, a physical therapist from the Philippines planning to go, work and hopefully migrate to New Zealand. Hoping that you could answer some of my questions. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## samarit

Hi, I am Sree working as Software Engineer in Singapore. I am planning to migrate to New Zealand for better life and carrier growth. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Gozer442

*Moving to New Zealand from Canada!*

Hello! I am moving to New Zealand this November with my wife and 3 kids! We are over the moon with excitement! We will be landing in Auckland, and staying near Piha Beach. I am an I.T. professional and Network Infrastructure/Security specialist with over 20 years experience. I'm an aspiring blacksmith, and classic car restorer. My wife and oldest daughter are certified yoga instructors, and my 2 daughters are coffee house baristas.

We do not have any family in NZ, so this is a huge adventure for us!

If you are in the area where we will be staying, message me! Thanks!

Greg


----------



## dulans

Hi I am Dulan. I am thinking of moving to Christchurch, NZ for my higher studies in February 2019.


----------



## oladipokj

Good day, 

My name is Oladipo from Nigeria and I am interested in New Zealand immigration.

Presently, I have been approved by NZIQS as a student member due to my international certificate and also, submitted my qualifications to NZQA for accreditation.

Hoping to nail an employment to enable me complete my immigration move.

Lastly, I am a Quantity Surveyor.


----------



## Pankaj

HI

I am interested to migrate in new zealand, I am an IT professional ( IT Architect) with 15 years of experience in IT; Would like to know what is prospect of finding job in Information technology sector. Should I consider applying for NZ in student VISA - one of the consultant advice me that - seems it is easy way to migrate.

Please advice?

Many thanks in advance.

Cheers


----------



## ChantalG

Hi everyone! 

I'm Chantal & I moved to New Zealand just over three years ago on a Silver Fern Job Search visa. I became a resident in January 2017 and subsequently a permanent resident in February of this year. I feel very lucky to have received one of only 300 SF visas, and I applied for residency just before the points were upped to 160 - I had 135 points and was selected in the very last drawing with the 140 (no job) / 100 (job/job offer) minimum.

I applied for a number of jobs while I was back in my home country & during some travels and interviewed for a large NZ corporate while I was in Vietnam and Cambodia. I had a third meeting when I arrived in Auckland and started the job about a month after I arrived! 

I am now in my third role with this company - it's taken me a bit of time to get back on the "career track" I was on previously, but I ended up making a sideways move after two years. The last year has been fantastic and I've learned a lot, and now I've finally gotten a promotion.

Being from Western Europe I found the Kiwi culture fairly easy to fit into, at the same time it has been a bit hard making local friends and most of my friends are originally from elsewhere. Thankfully there's a lot of like-minded people here who love to explore the country!

More than happy to answer any questions you might have prior to moving here on when you arrive.

Cheers,

Chantal


----------



## Sitanshu

Hi There,

I am Sitanshu having 12 years of experience in IT (Business Intelligence) working in Singapore and wants to migrate to NZ.

Regards,
Sitanshu


----------



## renjith007321

nzimmig said:


> Hi,
> 
> This thread started to introduce about yourself.


hi..me from india intrested in NZ immigration


----------



## KiltedKiwi

Hi.

I was born in Wellington, I was whisked away to the UK when I was five to not so sunny Scotland.

With (hopefully) 12 or 13 years to go before early-ish retirement, my thoughts are turning to retiring in New Zealand. I know it probably seems like a long way off, but I like to have my ducks in a row when thinking about plans, particularly something this big.

I carry both a UK and NZ passports and so I believe my entry and stay in the country isn't a problem. My significant other, however, is British only and so I need to investigate the implications of that. She and I are not married, although that will most likely change.

I've holidayed in NZ a few times over the last twenty years, and my area of interest to settle is around Blenheim, possibly Nelson, and so if anyone has any views on that, I'd be delighted to hear them.

I'm quite naïve regarding finances and transfer of pensions, etc. so it would be good to get some advice on that so I don't seem like a total idiot when I go and speak to a financial advisor...

Best

Scott.


----------

